# Biosphäre Bliesgau - Die Kernzone Kirkel



## saschakiefer (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,

bin grad über folgenden Artikel gestolpert http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/index.php/de/aktuelles/presse-2011/507-pm-11-02-14-kirkel 



> Vor allem im Bereich des Hutschucker Kopfes, aber auch am Hirschberg, am Hohen Kopf und im Taubental werden Wegetrassen entfallen und in Zukunft gesperrt.
> 
> Alle bisher ausgewiesenen Rund- und Fernwanderwege bleiben von den Sperrungen, mit Ausnahme des sog.  Schmetterlingspfades unberührt.
> Die Route des Schmetterlingspfades wurde in Absprache mit dem Saarforst und der Gemeinde auf einer neuen, attraktiveren Trasse geführt.



Die verlinkte Karte (http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/images/mediathek/Taubentalgesamt.pdf) hat keine so tolle Auflösung. Frauenbrunnen (bzw. Tafeltour) scheint erhalten zu bleiben. Zick-Zack-Pfad sieht man nicht. Schmetterlingspfad ist ein herber Verlust. 
Die neue, attraktivere Trasse muss ich mir mal anschauen. Kennt die schon jemand?

Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## sportfreund78 (24. Februar 2014)

Dass da was im Gange ist war ja seit längerem bekannt.
Im Artikel lässt vor allem diese Zeile aufhorchen:
"•   Befahren Sie keine Wege, denn damit stören und gefährden Sie andere Lebewesen – gehen Sie zu Fuß."

Im Schmetterlingspfad wurden aber ja erst kürzlich neue Stege gebaut so dass die Hoffnung besteht dass die Änderungen nicht zu gross sind.

Bisher gehen im Saarland ja leider die Belange des aktuellen Bikesports bei den Gremien meist unter weil wir uns als Lobby nicht einmischen.
Da wissen meist die entscheider gar nicht wie bedeuten solche Regionen für die Biker sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neolytian (24. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen, 
Also bedeutet dies, dass wir uns wohl Richtung 7 Fichten oder Wörschweiler Kloster orientieren müssen. Das Pfädchen an der Straße entlang hoch zur Kurklinik können wir dann auch knicken. 

Kennt jemand ein paar gute pädcher im bereich 7 Fichten, Peters Eiche, Wörschweiler Kloster?

Gruß N.


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. Februar 2014)

Denke das wäre die falsche rangehensweise. Das Gebiet ist so bedeutend und wird seit über 20 Jahren bebiket, so dass es doch genügend Interessenten geben müsste um hier für die Belange des Bikesports aktiv zu werden.

Ich war gestern vor Ort unterwegs und konnte zufällig ein Gespräch mit einem Saarforst Mitarbeiter führen.
Fakt ist dass diese Saison Wege in der Kernzone der Bioshäre rückgebaut werden, was zunächst noch kein Beinbruch wäre.
Die bemerkenswertere Tatsache ist, dass in der Kernzone, die als Naturschutzgebiet gillt, zukünftig das Radfahren verboten ist!
Hier ist der NABU zuständig und hat beschlossen, dass lediglich das Wandern mit den Belangen des Naturschutz zu vereinbaren ist
und Biken eben nicht. 
Spätestens bei so einem Beschluss sollten die Ralder doch hellhörig werden da es wohl einfach zu wenig Dialog diesbezüglich gibt.
Hierzu gibt es nämlich etliche Studien die dies wiederlegen und man hat das Gefühl dass einfach mal entschieden wurde,
vermutlich nichtmal böswillig, da wir uns ja nicht in die Biosphären Verhandlungen eingemischt haben.

Hier waren die Kletterer wesentlich intelligenter und haben die drohende Gefahr früher erkannt und eine Regelung gefunden
die Kletterfelsen in der Biosphäre für Boulderer und Kletterer zu erhalten und durften in dem Zug sogar das Gebiet Sanieren
und Haken erneuern, sogar mit Zuschussgeldern.

Nur wer eine Stimme hat wird gehört! Wenn sich hier eine Initiative in diese Richtung entwickelt bin ich als Sprecher
der IG Saar im DIMB e.V. gerne bereit zu unterstützen! Die DIMB hat gerade vergleichbare drohende Probleme mit der 2 Meter Regel in Hessen abwenden können und hat defenitiv mit den deutschlandweit 50.000 Mitgliedern Gewicht und auch Fachleute für diese Fragen.


----------



## neolytian (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo sportfreund78!
Mir war diese Änderung bis zu diesem Forumseintrag hier gar nicht bekannt. 

Also stellen sich mir folgende Fragen: 

Wer sind denn die Ansprechpartner beim NABU?
Wie können wir Biker dem NABU klar machen, dass 2,35er Geländereifen nicht schädlicher als ein Wanderschuh Größe 46 ist? 
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass der NABU und Biosphärenzweckverband hier ihre Entscheidung nochmals überdenken werden? 

Wie kann der DIMB mit dem Biosphärenzweckverband ins Gespräch kommen? 

Gruß N.


----------



## Jobal (25. Februar 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> ...Die bemerkenswertere Tatsache ist, dass in der Kernzone, die als Naturschutzgebiet gillt, zukünftig das Radfahren verboten ist!
> Hier ist der NABU zuständig und hat beschlossen, dass lediglich das Wandern mit den Belangen des Naturschutz zu vereinbaren ist
> und Biken eben nicht...


Der NABU kann weder Gesetze noch amtlich relevante Regelungen erlassen, er kann allenfalls versuchen Einfluss zu nehmen
Außerdem steht in keiner der gesetzlichen Regelungen zur Biosphären Kernzone etwas vom Radfahrverbot, da ist lediglich die Rede von motorisierten Fahrzeugen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## hotchilis (25. Februar 2014)

Zumindest steht im Artikel:

Es sollten in den Kernzonen aber auch einige allgemeine Spielregeln eingehalten werden...

Sollte verstehe ich auch nur als Empfehlung. Es gibt auch anderswo Wege die plötzlich eine Absperrung erhalten, es aber nirgendwo ein Hinweis "MTB verboten" gibt. Solche scheinbar nur von Wanderern überwindbaren Hindernisse umfahre ich dann ja auch.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flohman (25. Februar 2014)

Ich denke da werden auch nur so Schilder stehen:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/Böckweiler_Wald_Kernzone.jpg


----------



## Flohman (25. Februar 2014)

neolytian schrieb:


> Das Pfädchen an der Straße entlang hoch zur Kurklinik können wir dann auch knicken.



Also mein Verstand sagt mir, dass man da weiter fahren kann, da 10m weiter die Landstraße ist...


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Februar 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin grad über folgenden Artikel gestolpert http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/index.php/de/aktuelles/presse-2011/507-pm-11-02-14-kirkel
> 
> ...



Diese "TOLLE" Nachricht geistert schon seit Tagen durch die Presse und ich habe auch den obigen Beitrag auf der biosphaere-bliesgau.eu-Homepage gelesen - und war danach alles andere als erfreut. Laut diesen Neuregelungen wird die Zukunft des Bikens RUND UM KIRKEL sehr bescheiden werden. Der Blick in die Zukunft bedeutet zunächst Verbote, Wege-&Trailsperrungen, etc. Diese werden das frühere Bikerevier "Kirkel" stark beschneiden. Alte Trails werden der Kernzonenregelung geopfert. Und wieder wird der "DEUTSCHE BIKEMICHEL" benachteiligt.

Die "Vorredner" oben haben die Dinge schon klar angesprochen: 





sportfreund78 schrieb:


> ...Das Gebiet ist so bedeutend und wird seit über 20 Jahren bebiket, so dass es doch genügend Interessenten geben müsste um hier für die Belange des Bikesports aktiv zu werden....




Der Vergleich mit den Kletterern ist meiner Meinung nach etwas - sagen wir mal - _schwierig_ und hinkt etwas.


sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Hier waren die Kletterer wesentlich intelligenter und haben die drohende Gefahr früher erkannt und eine Regelung gefunden
> die Kletterfelsen in der Biosphäre für Boulderer und Kletterer zu erhalten ...



Fakt ist, dass das Gebiet am Felsenpfad unter Federführung von Wolfgang Kraus in Stand gesetzt wurde. Vieles wurde saniert und neue Routen / Abseilpisten wurden geschaffen. Was man hier allerdings anführen *muss*, ist die Tatsache, dass die Gemeinde Kirkel die Kletterfelsen schon seit Jahren als touristisch interessantes Ausflugsziel auf der Agenda stehen hat. Die Nutzung der Felsen ist ein fester Bestandteil im Veranstaltungskalender der Gemeinde Kirkel! Somit ist deren Erhaltung und Sanierung auch nicht verwunderlich.
Vielleicht stimmt es tatsächlich, dass uns Bikern eine Stimme "mit starkem Gewicht" fehlt. WOLFGANG KRAUS konnte als Vertreter der Kletterinteressen seine starke Position in der Gemeinde Kirkel und im Saarpfalz-Kreis gut ausspielen. Sein Wort hat definitiv Gewicht und er wird bzgl. Klettern etc. gerne um Rat gefragt.
Zudem muss hier auch beachtet werden, dass die Kirkeler Felsen eine im Umkreis "einmalige" Location darstellen. Sowas zu "sperren" ist mehr als töricht. Kletterer können halt nicht wie Biker auf andere "nahe gelegene" Trails ausweichen - zumindest nicht in näherer Umgebung.
Und das ist auch gleichzeitig die Problematik bei der Organisation des Widerstandes auf Seiten der Biker. Da die Möglichkeit des "Auszuweichens" besteht, ist ein gemeinsamer Widerstand "schwieriger" zu organisieren.


----------



## hotchilis (26. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre den "Wildsaupfad" und die Tafelrunde und ich weiß immer noch nicht wo steht dass dies verboten sein soll?!

Der Felsenpfad ist ja schon länger, zumindest mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet, für MTB gesperrt. Daran hatte ich mich bislang auch gehalten. 

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (2. März 2014)

Irgendwie ist das alles andere als befriedigend 
Ich kann Jobal's Argumentation nachvollziehen und habe auch in der Verordnung zum Biosphärenreservat nicht wirklich was bzgl. eines Fahrradverbotes gefunden: http://sl.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesrecht.py?d=http://sl.juris.de/sl/gesamt/BliesgauBioResV_SL.htm §4 - Gut, jetzt bin ich auch kein Jurist.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie hotchilis, so lange keine Verbotsschilder auftauchen... Außerdem, wer fährt schon am ersten Tag des Jahres mit Sonnenschein Sonntags mittags um 2 auf der Tafeltour  So lange der Forst nicht aktiv Wege zurückbaut, wird es ja auch ne Zeit lang dauern, bis Wege wie der Zickzackpfad "verschwunden" sind... Und trotz möglicher Alternativen, ich wohne quasi neben dem Naturfreundehaus und mir würde der Wegfall der Trails direkt vor der Haustür schon weh tun 
Mir geht es da aber auch wie neolytan. Mir war bis vor der Pressemitteilung nicht bekannt, dass da irgend was im Busch ist. Gut, ist natürlich klar, dass die Verantwortlichen da kein großes Tam Tam drum machen um keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken...
Wie könnte der DIMB denn unterstützen, jetzt wo das Kind schon mal in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Ich fände es schon cool, wenn es statt Schlupflöcher ne klare Ansage gibt, dass der Wald uns genau so gehört wie den anderen...

Grüsse,

s.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2014)

Nunja, das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Das Ganze aufhalten oder stoppen ist nicht möglich.

Das Einzige worauf man hinwirken könnte, ist das gleichberechtigte Nutzungsrecht für Wanderer und Biker.


----------



## Patrick323 (3. März 2014)

hotchilis schrieb:


> Ich fahre den "Wildsaupfad" und die Tafelrunde und ich weiß immer noch nicht wo steht dass dies verboten sein soll?!
> 
> Der Felsenpfad ist ja schon länger, zumindest mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet, für MTB gesperrt. Daran hatte ich mich bislang auch gehalten.
> 
> ...



Find ich auch immer wieder interessant. Es steht nirgends, dass diese Wege verboten sind, aber der Glaube daran hält sich wacker.

Selbst das Schild am Felsenpfad hat meinem Stand der Dinge nach keinerlei Aussagekraft. Offizielle Fahrverbotsschilder sehen anders aus. Auch im Wald. So ein selbstgezimmertes Schild kann ja jeder irgendwo aufstellen.

Ändert aber nix dran, dass ich, wie die meisten diese Strecken dennoch zu Hauptverkehrszeiten meiden. 
Allein schon um Konflikten aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe finden sich dort aber auch zukünftig keine direkten Verbote für Fahrradfahrer.
Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## hotchilis (4. März 2014)

Ich glaube auch nicht daran, aber ich denke mal dass dieser Zimmermann es schneller durchgesetzt bekommt den Weg für Fahrräder zu sperren lassen, als du ihn offiziell zur MTB Strecke erklären kannst.

Beim Felsenpfad gehe ich sehr stark davon aus, dass die Leute die sich darum kümmern, dies auch letzten Endes durchgesetzt bekommen. Bei den Bikern gibt es selten Vereine die sich speziell um einen gewissen Trail kümmern. Stimmt auch nicht so ganz, aber unterm Strich ist das so.

Diese Trails zu meiden wenn viel Verkehr ist aus meiner Sicht nur sinnvoll, weil es den Fahrspaß mindert, wenn laufend ein Wanderer kommt. Die Anzahl derer die davon dumm macht ist eher gering. Eben wie im richtigen Leben sonst auch.

Grüße ☺

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## saschakiefer (7. März 2014)

Ich war heute mal wieder auf dem Schmetterlingspfad, Zickzackpfad und Frauenbrunnen/Wildsauenpfad unterwegs. Bisher gibt es noch keine Veränderung and den Trails. Das Einzige, was mir aufgefallen is, ist ein Schild hinterm Naturfreundehaus, wie es @Flohman oben beschrieben hat. Ich kann aber nicht beschwören, dass das nicht schon länger dort steht ;-)

Den Schmetterlingspfad konnte ich heute seit Monaten auch mal wieder komplett fahren, ohne mich durch irgendwelche Schlammlöcher wühlen zu müssen. Das schöne Wetter hat hier Wunder gewirkt. Außer einer Stelle (vor der 3. Brücke gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) ist der Trail echt wieder in gutem Zustand und macht wieder richtig Spaß 

Für mich ist aber immer noch die Frage offen ob "man" jetzt noch aktiv wird oder nicht? Mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt die Erfahrung, wenn man wie ansprechen würde. Hier schaue ich hoffnungschwanger auf den DIMB? @sportfreund78 was könntet ihr denn tun?

Viele Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## Peter Lang (7. März 2014)

Hallo,
heute war ja in der SZ ein Artikel über das Thema,von einem Verbot für Mtb steht da nichts.Wird halt ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß auch Mountainbiker in den Kernzonen auf den Wegen bleiben sollen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (10. März 2014)

Es ist richtig, dass bisher keine eindeutig greifenden Fahrverbotsschilder zu finden sind aber es ging mir auch nicht um die Auslegung und Ausarbeitung der genauen rechtlichen Situation. Meine Information durch den Forst war einfach, dass in der Kernzone der Biosphäre andere Regeln gelten, für die der BUND zuständig ist und eben lediglich das Wandern noch erlaubt ist.
Natürlich kann man jetzt einfach argumentieren dass man mal abwartet und sich evtl. nix daran ändert dass man "geduldet" bleibt als Biker.
Auf der anderen Seite erkennt man in den nun doch recht zahlreichen vorangehenden Posts hier ja doch, dass die Bikerseite sich Gedanken macht und es ja schon "intern" eine Art Regelwerk gibt, wie zum Beispiel eben das Meiden an Wochenendzeiten und das Rücksichtsvolle Verhalten bei Begegnungen mit Wanderern. Daher keimte meine Hoffnung dass wir es im Dialog mit den zuständigen Behörden hinbekämen
als Biker hier auch offiziell als Walddnutzer anerkannt zu werden und eine Mitsprache Möglichkeit zu erreichen.
So sehe ich durchaus die Chance hier mit einem Kompromiss eine Legalisierung zu erreichen:
Wenn man zum Beispiel die "DIMB Trailrules" als Verbindlich anerkennt und dann den Verzicht der Nutzung zu "Wanderkernzeiten" (z.B. Sonntags generell nur Wanderer, restliche Tage auch Biker) anerkennt, kann der Widerstand seitens der Gremien kaum noch gross sein, da diese dann auch anerkennen müssen dass wir uns Gedanken machen und es einfach um eine geregelte geimeinsame Nutzung geht.
Ein tolles Besipiel hierzu gibt es im Kanton Graubünden in der Schweiz wo alle Wege legal befahrbar sind es aber eine einheitliche Beschilderung mit "Respect" Schildern gibt, einem Konzept, dass die Konfliktopunkte erkannt hat und eben ein paar Regeln für Biker erfasst, durch die dann aber eben die Behörden einer generellen Freigabe zum Biken zustimmen konnten.

"In der Region Kloster-Davos-Lenzerheide heisst die Losung deshalb schon länger: Toleranz unter den Wegnutzern. Die Zeiten sind zumindest dort vorbei, als man als Biker bestenfalls einen verächtlichen Blick erntete, sehr oft aber auch böse Worte. An den Anblick der kleinen weissen Tafeln an den Wegmarkierungen gewöhne ich mich jedenfalls sehr gerne: «Trail-Toleranz: Diesen Weg benutzen Wanderer und Biker gemeinsam»."

Wenn es jemanden aus dem Bereich um Kirkel gibt der sich vorstellen kann das Thema anzugehen biete ich gerne an den Background über die DIMB IG Saar mitzugestalten.
Ich denke ein versuch wäre es Wert, und mehr als ein "Nein" und somit den Status Quo haben wir sicher nicht zu befürchten,
könnten aber andererseits evtl. mittelfristig als Biker anerkannt werden.

Hier noch der link zum Zitattext:
http://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/outdoor/index.php/22071/mountainbiker-als-tourismusfaktor/


----------



## active-bikes (13. März 2014)

War letze Woche auf einer Besprechung im Einöder Bürgerhaus, bei der es um die "Problematik" Radfahren im Wald und Trailbau ging.
Selbst Orstvorsteher, Jaddgenossenschaft und Waldbesitzer sind der Auffassung, dass man mit dem Rad nicht auf Wanderwegen fahren darf. 
Selbiges war in einer Pressemitteilung des Kreisanzeigers zu lesen.
Das stimmz natürlich nicht ganz, da im Saarland der Begriff Weg nicht definiert ist, ebenso steht nirgendwo, dass man in der Bisosphäre nicht Radfahren darf, ausser Wege werden für Biker gesperrt.

Auszug aus dem Saarländischem Landeswaldgesetz:
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. *Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet*; die Pferde müssen gekennzeichnet sein. (....)

Da hinsichtlich der Rechtslage ein großes Informationsdefizit besteht, werden natürlich auch von der Presse oft Fehlinformationen verbreitet.
*Hierbei sehe ich ein großes Problem:* Unabhängig der tatsächlichen Rechtslage, könnte das Radfahren auf unseren geliebten Pädchen unangenehm werden, wenn man sich von jedem zweiten Spaziergänger einen Spruch anhören muss. 
Ignoriert man das und fährt einfach weiter, wird das nach mehreren Begegnungen sicherlich die eigene gute Laune etwas dämpfen.
Desweiteren wird die Stimmung zwischen Fussgängern und Biker sicherlich sehr angespannt werden.
Man kann natürlich auch stehen beleiben, ein Gepräch anfangen und die Leute aufklären, das funktioniert in der Regel ganz gut und ist der Stimmung zuträglich. Jedoch wird das nervig, wenns zu häufig vorkommt.

Denke daher, dass es nicht schlecht wäre, sich an die Presse zu wenden um die Allgemeinheit aufzuklären, damit ein entspanntes Miteinander möglich wird. 
Was mich bisher davon abgehalten hat ist, dass ich zu wenig Zeit habe um mich darum zu kümmern. Mann sollte nämlich unbedingt am Ball bleiben, wenn man dadurch schlafende Hunde weckt und Politiker auf die Idee kommen unser Waldgesetz zu ändern oder die Gemeinden auf die Idee kommen Verbotsschilder aufzuhängen.

Vielleicht ist unter euch jemand dabei, der rhetorisch Fit ist und Lust hätte sich darum zu kümmern? Stehe auch gerne zur Verfügung wenns um Infos oder Beratung geht. Denke, wenn wir zusammen an einem Strang ziehen, kann man schon was bewegen.
Hab nämlich das Gefühl, dass sich in nächster Zeit einiges Ändern wird, wenn wir einfach nur dasitzen und zusehen.

Cheers

Hier noch einige Infos von der DIMB bzgl. Waldgesetze:
http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2014)

Servus, deine Anliegen sind sehr gut nachvollziehbar. Wir bewegen uns in der Tat in einer juristischen Grauzone beim Befahren der Trails in unserer Heimat. Dass man das Verhältnis zwischen Biker und anderen Waldnutzern verbessern sollte, dies ist meiner Ansicht nach auch dringend geboten und dessen Bedeutung sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.
Aber ein Gang an die Presse? Für mich ist fraglich inwiefern hier genügend positive Signalwirkung für uns Biker ausgeht. Die Sache sieht für mich doch gerade so aus, dass die oben genannten Personen -wie Ortsvorsteher, Jaddgenossenschaft und Waldbesitzer- einen Artikel in der Zeitung geradezu als "Provokation" wahrnehmen könnten und dass dadurch evtl. genau das GEGENTEIL erreicht wird, wie man eigentlich mit der Zeitungs/Presseaktion bezwecken wollte. Du schreibst ja selbst 





active-bikes schrieb:


> ... wenn man dadurch schlafende Hunde weckt und Politiker auf die Idee kommen unser Waldgesetz zu ändern oder die Gemeinden auf die Idee kommen Verbotsschilder aufzuhängen. ...


 ... und genauso verstehe ich das auch - der Schuss kann nach hinten losgehen!!!

Ich denke der Ansatz, den anderen "Waldnutzern" bei der Begegnung auf dem Trail ein Gespräch anbieten und der Grundsatz "Freundlichkeit auf dem Trail siegt" ist zunächst der Richtige. Denn hier wird/werden genau die Personengruppe/en angesprochen und in ein freundliches Gespräch verwickelt, die oben nicht genannt wurden. Das mag zwar auf Dauer lästig sein, aber genau eine solche positive Begegnung auf dem Trail bleibt den Leuten im Kopf. Zudem hast du wenn du "Stoßzeiten" meidest, kaum Kontakt mit der wandernden Bevölkerung. Es kommt halt auch darauf an wo und wann man fährt... Nur Ahnungslose sind an sonnigen Sonntagnachmittagen auf den Trails in Kirkel unterwegs.

Wenn man nun nur eine Diskussion um die Auslegung der Gesetzeslage im Saarland startet, wo und ob man nun mit dem Bike im Wald und auf "Wegen"/Trails fahren darf  und man dies auch noch über die (eher stark regierungsfreundliche) Presse macht, sehe ich das Problem, dass bestimmte Personen Stress und Stunk machen. Wir haben halt nicht die beste LOBBY die oben genannten Personen schon!!! Wir sind auch zahlenmäßig in der absoluten Minderheit... Waldbesitzer, Jagdpächter, Wanderer etc. davon gibt es schlichtweg mehr die auch besser organisiert sind / bzw. - und das ist jetzt noch wichtiger- in gesellschaftspolitischer sowie teilweise finanzpolitischer Hinsicht einfach mehr Bedeutung haben. Sollte es zu einer (Gesetzes-)Änderung kommen dann hat ihre Stimme mehr GEWICHT. Diese Tatsache ist zwar bedauerlich, aber daran etwas zu ändern ist schwer - sehr schwer :-/

Falls man jetzt dennoch den Weg über die Presse gehen möchte, sollte beachtet werden, dass ein "verfasster Artikel" im Vorfeld wirklich extrem gut durchdacht und wohl überlegt sein muss!! Man möchte das BESTE für die Bikerschaft bekommen und das Ganze darf aber dann nicht genau im Gegenteil münden.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. März 2014)

Wenn es um juristische Spitzfindigkeiten geht, so ist die Sichtweise der DIMB leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand:

Der angegebene Link verweist auf ein Gesetz das 1977 verabschiedet und am 03.02.1999 geändert wurde (*http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm#SAARLAND, Waldgesetz für das Saarland (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG) v. 26. Oktober 1977 idF v. 3. Februar 1999 (Amtsbl. S. 838)*.

Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass das LWaldG des Saarlandes  laut Amtsblatt am 26.06.2013 nochmals nouvelliert wurde. D.h. die Angaben auf der DIMB-Seite sind eindeutig veraltet. Der geänderte Paragraf 25 "Betreten des Waldes" besitzt nun einen neuen Wortlaut / Ergänzung! Bei dieser Nouvelle hat man sich der Definition von "Waldwegen" aus dem Rheinland-Pfälzischen Waldgesetz bedient !!!

Auf das alte Gesetz/ auf den alten Wortlaut vom 03.02.1999 würde ich mich daher nicht stützen. Ein Argumentieren mit diesen Punkten hat keinen juristisch gedeckten Rückhalt und ist von Beginn an zum Scheitern verurteilt. Juristen werden das Gesetz ganz "realistisch" betrachten und darüber hinaus "objektiv" auslegen - das bedeutet "dünnes Eis" !!!

Beim Durchforsten der DIMB-Hompage bin ich auf folgende wichtige und einleuchtende Passagen gestoßen:

_*Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass im Saarland auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.*

*Verhaltenspflichten*

Analog zu anderen Waldgesetzen wird auch Saarland ein verantwortungs- und rücksichtsvolles Verhalten gefordert:
_
_"Wer den Wald benutzt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht beschädigt, gefährdet oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird." (§ 25 Abs. 5 LWaldG)_
_Damit setzt das Saarland auf die Eigenverantwortung aller Waldbesucher, auf ein Miteinander und auf *gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme*. Mountainbiker können und sollten sich in der Praxis dabei an den DIMB TrailRules orientieren.
(http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland)_


----------



## woodtracer (14. März 2014)

"In der Region Kloster-Davos-Lenzerheide heisst die Losung deshalb schon länger: Toleranz unter den Wegnutzern. Die Zeiten sind zumindest dort vorbei, als man als Biker bestenfalls einen verächtlichen Blick erntete, sehr oft aber auch böse Worte. An den Anblick der kleinen weissen Tafeln an den Wegmarkierungen gewöhne ich mich jedenfalls sehr gerne: «*Trail-Toleranz: Diesen Weg benutzen Wanderer und Biker gemeinsam*»."

Solche Schilder wären ja bestimmt hilfreich, auf jeden Fall würde sich auf beiden Seiten mal der Ein oder Andere erst mal seine Gedanken darüber machen (es gibt ja leider immer paar Deppen egal zu welcher Gruppe sie gehören).

Aber bis dahin alleine ist es ja schon ein weiter Weg und die seltenen aber nervigen Anzickereien werden ja nie ganz aufhören!

Aber tun muss man was, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. März 2014)

Ja, mit den Schildern habe ich mich auch schon befasst. Ich denke so was koennte durchaus erarbeitet werden und dass dies dann zu einem MEHR an GEGENSEITIGER Toleranz und Respekt auf den Trails führt!!!
Habe mir Ideenvorlagen aus den USA angeschaut. Die sehen dann beispw. so aus: http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mtb+t...&w=300&h=265&ei=xfIiU-uLJcXOtQaXm4CABg&zoom=1


----------



## BiMa (14. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich war heute Morgen im Kirkeler Tal und auf dem Schmetterlingspfad  unterwegs und bin über den Hohen Kopf  und den alten Steinbruch zurück zum Frauenbrunnen.
Ich bin in diesem Wald groß geworden und fahre dort seit 25 Jahren, auch wenn ich jetzt weiter weg wohne.
Was mir persönlich auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass insbesondere in den letzten drei Jahren die Zahl der "selbst angelegten" oder soll ich sagen "wilden" Trails speziell in diesem Teil zugenommen hat. Jeder Sandsteinfelsen abseits vorhandener Wege dient als Spielwiese, die Spuren im Waldboden sind unverkennbar.
Die technischen Hindernisse auf den Pfaden, welche in den vergangenen Jahren ihren Reiz ausgemacht haben, besitzen mittlerweile überall Umfahrungen, welche am Rand  entstanden sind.
Es sind an manchen Stellen Anlieger sichtbar, welche m.E. auf eine Moto-Cross Strecke gehören und nicht in einen Wald, welcher als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen ist. Unser Wald ist aber nun mal keine Moto-Cross Strecke!

Angesichts dessen, was ich dort gesehen habe, kann ich mir vorstellen, was manche Zeitgenossen dort treiben, zumal es dann auch noch werbewirksam in Youtube gepostet wird. Das Logo des Schmetterlingspfades  in Hintergrund darf natürlich nicht fehlen.
Ich stelle mir die Frage, was dies noch mit den hier so viel beschworenen Trail-Rules der DIMB zu tun hat.
Diese Zeitgenossen leisten doch der Sachen einen Bärendienst.

Und nun stelle man sich vor, ein Naturschützer, welcher nicht die Begeisterung für unseren Sport mit sich bringt, sieht das.
Für wahr eine Steilvorlage!

Sollte man vielleicht angesichts solchen Verhaltens nicht erst einmal anfangen, vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren, sprich das eigene Verhalten zu ändern, bevor man argumentativ daran geht, um eines der besten Reviere im Südwesten zu kämpfen.
Es gibt sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen sportlichem, rücksichtsvollem Fahren auf vorhandenen Wegen und solch einem Treiben.
Wie schon mehrmals hier gesagt, bieten die Trails-Rules der DIMB die beste Grundlage dafür, aber nur, sofern man sich daran hält.
Aber leider habe ich Grund zu vermuten, dass manche Leute das noch nicht kapiert haben.


----------



## nachtradler (15. März 2014)

Hallo, bin heute von Sportfreund78 beim Renovieren des Flowtrails in Ottweiler auf die Forumsdiskussion aufmerksam gemacht worden. Ich fahre selbst seit 25 Jahren auf den Kirkeler „Päädcha“ und erlebe die Problemsituation Radfahrer und Spaziergänger seither. Sie ist also nichts Neues. Geändert haben sich ein paar Rahmenbedingungen. Seit 2009 existiert das Biospärenreservat Bliesgau und die Ausweisung der einzelnen Zonen. Warum ausgerechnet der Buchenwald im Bereich Kirkel als vorher schon stark frequentierte Region zur Kernzone erklärt wurde, erschließt sich mir leider nicht. Wie aus der Karte (http://www.saarforst-saarland.de/images/stories/Staatswaldinventur Karte Waldnutzung-final.pdf) ersichtlich, wäre genügend Staatsforst in kaum frequentiertem Gelände zur Verfügung gewesen. Dass es so aber zu Interessenkonflikten kommen muss, war eigentlich abzusehen. Dies bezieht sich nicht nur auf Radfahrer, sondern auch auf Spaziergänger, alteingesessene Pilzsammler, Hundebesitzer u.w.

Ein weiterer Punkt, neben der Ausweisung als Naturschutzgebiet, könnte auch die letztjährige Änderung des §25 Landeswaldgesetz (NoFear erwähnte es schon) sein.

_„Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.“_ (http://sl.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesre...ris.de/sl/gesamt/WaldG_SL.htm#WaldG_SL_rahmen). Wobei die Definition Fußpfad nirgendwo eindeutig nachlesbar ist.

Klar ist aber auch, dass ein Wildwuchs an illegalen, wild hingezimmerten Trails natürlich nicht im Sinne der Sache ist. Wobei, wenn ich an meine Kindheit denke, wir immer irgendwo im Wald gebaut haben und es hat keinen gestört. Und es sind oft gerade die jüngeren, die munter bauen. Denen fehlt die Mobilität um auszuweichen, also wird vor der Haustür gebaut.

Ich war letztes Wochenende auch wieder auf dem Schmetterling, der Tafeltour und dem Felsenpfad unterwegs. Samstags und Sonntags ab 15:00 Uhr! Begegnet sind mir zwei Familien mit Kindern, die im Wald herumgelaufen sind (was im Naturschutzgebiet verboten ist), zwei Reiter (was auch verboten ist), drei Hundebesitzer mit nicht angeleinten Hunden (auch verboten) und sechs Mountainbiker. Ach ja und zwei einfache Spaziergänger. Mit allen hatte ich einen freundlichen Wortwechsel a la „Guten Tag, danke, schönen Tag noch. Und so geht es mit in 99,9 % der Fälle. Ein problemloses Miteinander ist also völlig unproblematisch möglich. Leider sind diese 0,1 % aber wohl das Problem. Nicht nur für die Radfarer, sondern auch für die vorgenannten Waldnutzer.

Genug geschrieben. Noch ein Hinweis:

http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/i...l&view=evecal&ecAction=details&ecEventId=2006

Ich werde schauen, dass ich Zeit finde, um an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Vielleicht schafft es noch der ein oder andere.

Ich denke aber, dass nichts so heiß gegessen wird, wie es gekocht wird. Deshalb mit Rücksicht viel Spass beim Radfahren.


----------



## Peter Lang (15. März 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, werde versuchen auch nach Wittersheim zu kommen.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## malben (16. März 2014)

Hier mal der Bericht vom 14.03.2014 aus den "Blieskasteler Nachrichten". Die erwähnten Kontrollen gingen Spurlos an mir vorbei. Mich würde nur Interessieren, ob ein "Leidensgenosse" dabei gewesen war. War diese Woche dreimal im NATURSCHUTZ Gebiet unterwegs, ohne irgendwo Negativen Kontakt zuhaben.

Meine persönliche Ansicht zur der Definition *Wege* ist diese: Alles was "Bewandert" werden kann, kann auch mit dem Bike befahren werden.
Oder sehe ich das Falsch? Es laufen ja auch Ausgeschilderte Nordic-Walking Routen in der Kernzone des Naturschutzgebietes oder auch ausgeschilderte Wanderrouten (Bsp. Tafeltour).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (16. März 2014)

Soso... die NATURWACHT patroulliert in Kirkel und Einöd ...


----------



## active-bikes (17. März 2014)

http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/i...l&view=evecal&ecAction=details&ecEventId=2006

Werde da auf jeden Fall hingehen. Wäre schön, wenn sich noch ein paar MTBler anschliessen würden.

@BiMa: Die Umfahrungen der schwierigen Stellen gefallen mir auch nicht. In den letzten Jahren haben sich die Trails in Kirkel ganz schön verändert. Auf Felsenpfad und Talfeltour ist das allerdings auch der Zunahme an Spaziergängern geschuldet. Der fehlende Frost dieses Jahr hat ebenfalls einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag geleistet. 
Wie auch immer .... Fände es gut, wenn die derzeitige Situation dazu beiträgt, dass die Info möglichst viele "Trailfreunde" erreicht, sich jeder Naturverträglich im Wald verhält und auch rücksichsvoll gegenüber Spaziergängern agiert.


----------



## saschakiefer (17. März 2014)

Meine Einstellung zur Verhaltensweise muss ich jetzt nicht auch nochmal zum Besten geben, da sie sich eh mit dem oben geschriebenen deckt.

Ich wollte am Freitag auch zu der Veranstaltung gehen. Falls noch jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Kirkel braucht, einfach kurz melden.

@<NoFear> ich wusste auch bis zu der Veranstaltung nicht, dass es "Bliesgau-Ranger" gibt


----------



## Patrick323 (17. März 2014)

Kann wirklich nur von Nutzen sein, wenn das jeder versucht etwas Werbung für den Termin zu machen.. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2014)

Natur - Freizeit - Biosphäre: Nutzungsdruck und *Nutzungskonflikte* in der Landschaft
*Freitag, 21.03.2014, 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr*
Kulturlandschaftszentrum Haus Lochfeld, *Wittersheim*
Veranstalter: Michael Keßler, Bliesgau-Ranger


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2014)

Aus folgender Karte kann ich nicht viel herauslesen:

http://www.biosphaere-bliesgau.eu/images/mediathek/Taubentalgesamt.pdf

rote Linie = Kernzone
rote gestrichelte Linien = Trails / Wege die wegfallen
grüne Linien = Trails / Wege die erhalten bleiben

Ist die Interpretation der Legende so richtig?!


----------



## malben (17. März 2014)

Genau so hab ich das auch verstanden. 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Denkanstöße: Ist zwar aus Österreich aber dennoch interessant. Die Bestrafungen für "unerlaubtes Fahren" sind krass... natürlich hat sich auch schon eine Initiative dagegen gewandt...






Folgende "Aufkleber" / Schilder treffen den Nagel auf den Kopf:


----------



## Peter Lang (17. März 2014)

@ NoFear
wenn du am Freitag kommst bring ich dir so einen Aufkleber mit  Allerdings denke ich Respekt voreinander ist doch was Selbstverständliches und wenn der fehlt reißt ein Aufkleber auch nichts mehr raus.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (19. März 2014)

Dass Respekt was Selbstverständliches ist, würde ich nicht unbedingt unterschreiben....
Find die Aufkleber klasse!


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2014)

RESPEKT und TOLERANZ sind zwei starke Begriffe, die leider immer noch bei vielen Waldnutzern "klein" geschrieben werden.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Dass Respekt was Selbstverständliches ist, würde ich nicht unbedingt unterschreiben....
> Find die Aufkleber klasse!



hier noch weitere Varianten (diese stammen von Trails aus den USA)


----------



## <NoFear> (19. März 2014)

Hier noch eine gute Quelle mit besseren *KARTEN* am Ende des Schriftstücks:

*Verordnung zur Festsetzung des Biosphärenreservats Bliesgau*
*(Art. 1 der Verordnung über das Biosphärenreservat Bliesgau) vom 30. März 2007[1] *
*zuletzt geändert durch die Verordnung vom 30. Oktober 2009 (Amtsbl. I S. 1815).*

*http://sl.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesre...ris.de/sl/gesamt/BliesgauBioResV_SL.htm#fd_12*

*

*


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. März 2014)

Hier gibts ein von der DIMB zu diesem Thema ausgearbeitetes Papier aus Baden Würtemberg wo gerade gegen die 2 Meter Regel vorgegangen wird:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/Redaktion/presse/w2mr/Paradies_oder_Sperrgebiet.pdf


----------



## saschakiefer (22. März 2014)

Hat es jemand geschafft zur Veranstaltung hinzugehen. Ich konnte leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2014)

Wenn ich das gestern Abend richtig überblickt habe, waren wir als Vertreter der Bikerschaft zu fünft (hätt da ehrlich mit mehr Leuten /Interessenvertretern gerechnet-aber ok)
Bin selbst aber auch erst später hin, da ich noch einen Termin hatte. Habe die Diskussion über das Mountainbiken in Kernzonen und Naturschutzgebieten mitbekommen... hochinteressant was da alles erzählt wurde...


----------



## Peter Lang (22. März 2014)

Da ja insgesammt nur etwa 20 Leute da waren war der Anteil von Mountainbikern doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2014)

Jo... im Verhaeltnis gesehen schon!
Habe die Veranstaltung an sich auch etwas "größer und besser besucht" eingeschätzt. Das war dann eher ein überschaubarer Gesprächskreis...


----------



## Peter Lang (22. März 2014)

@ NoFear
Den Aufkleber hatte ich übrigens dabei, aber mir war erst klar wer du bist als du schon weg warst. (toller Satz  )


----------



## <NoFear> (22. März 2014)

Ahja... danke dafür. Das nächste Mal dann vllt.


----------



## malben (22. März 2014)

Ich war Geburtstags bedingt auch nicht dabei. Würde jemand hier ne kurze Zusammenfassung posten? Bitte....

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## nachtradler (22. März 2014)

Insgesamt waren es acht Biker, unter anderem der Sportreferent der DIMB. Nach einer Vorstellung durch Michael Keßler (Ranger) und Prof. Fischer-Stabel (Umweltcampus Birkenfeld) und der Anwesenden erläuterte Hr. Fischer die kulturhistorische Entstehungsgeschichte des Bliesgau, ließ dabei aber bewußt die Waldbereiche (Kernzonen Kirkel, Pfänderbachtal) erst mal aussen vor. In seinem Vortrag gab es von seiner Seite her schon erste kritische Anmerkungen im Hinblick auf die weitere Entwicklung, welche er im Bereich der Erhaltung bestimmter Pflanzen sehr kritisch sah. Als zentrales Thema entwickelte sich dann aber die Diskussion über die Nutzung der beiden vorgenannten Kernzonen. Die Festlegung als solche wurde von beiden Referenten aus Naturschutzgründen als nicht nachvollziehbar bezeichnet, sondern vor allem von Hr. Fischer (wie auch schon von mir angedeutet) als reiner Verwaltungsakt angesehen. Zur Anerkennung bei der Unesco musste ein bestimmter Flächenbereich als Wald und als Kernzone (ca. 3%) ausgewiesen werden. Um dies "diskussionsarm, bzw. konfliktarm" gewährleisten zu können, wurde dazu auf Staatsforst zurückgegriffen. Völlig unverständlich ist für beide Referenten, warum ausgerechnet ein vielgenutztes Erholungsgebiet (Kirkel) dazu ausersehen wurde. In der Diskussion wurde von einem Teilnehmer noch erwähnt, dass der Flächenverteilungsplan anders ausgesehen hätte, wenn nicht die Stadt St. Ingbert unbedingt hätte dazugehören wollen. Dadurch waren weitere Flächen als Kernzone notwendig, welche aber nicht von IGB gestellt wurden, somit es musste Staatforst herhalten. 
Die jetzt entstandene Diskussion über die Nutzung hat einen Teil ihrer Gründe in der Umsetzung von geforderten Massnahmen seitens der Unesco (die gibt es aber schon seit 2009) und der Nichterfüllung seitens der politisch Verantwortlichen. Da die Überprüfung des Unescostatus in absehbarer Zeit ansteht, sehen sich die Verantwortlichen wohl genötigt, bestimmte Dinge (z.B. Beschilderung und Wegeplanung) nun in Angriff zu nehmen. Dazu gehört auch das Umsetzen der entsprechenden Gesetze bezüglich der Nutzung. Und diese Regeln sind in einer Kernzone leider bedeutend strenger, als im "normalen" Wald. Wobei Hr. Keßler auf das saarl. Waldgesetz und den §25 hinwies, in dem es um die Nutzung von Wegen geht, und die Definition Wege als eine befestigte Strecke von mind. 3m Breite abgab. "Upps!!!" (das wäre krasser als in BW). Wobei im normalen Wald viel, viel mehr Ermessensspielraum der Verantwortlichen vorhanden ist, als in einer Biosphärenkernzone. Dort befindet er sich bei fast 0 (Null). Wobei diese "Schluderigkeit" der politisch verantwortlichen Stellen so weitergeht. Bei der Planung der jetzt anstehenden Wegeänderung war z.B. Hr. Keßler in keinster Weise involviert. Und er kann das Konfliktpotential, das eventuell jetzt entsteht, beurteilen (weniger Wege und dort mehr Nutzer erhöht nun mal den Nutzungsdruck).
In der durch die Bank sachlichen Diskussion (zwei TeilnehmerInnen konnten sich einer gewissen Polemik nicht enthalten, keine Biker) kam aber klar heraus, dass mit entsprechendem Respekt aller Nutzergruppen kein Konflikt-, bzw. Kontrollpotential vorhanden sei. Als nicht duldbar wurden aber die Streckenbauten im Pfänderbachtal und Kirkel angesehen. In Einöd befindet sich das ganze im Rückbau, womit dort wieder Ruhe herrschen könnte (bis auf einen der Polemiker, Nutzung des Waldes wohl klar). In Kirkel kam nicht so deutlich heraus, um welchen Bereich es geht. Es scheint aber eine Strecke vom Hohen Kopf Richtung Aldi?? (ja, ja,  ich weiß, wo die wohl sein müsste) zu geben, welche aber nicht rückbaubar ist (wo nix gebaut, geht es auch nicht umgekehrt), sondern nur durch Nutzungsverzicht "renaturiert" werden kann (Gebt das bitte mal so weiter). 
Es wurde auch durch die Blume angedeutet, dass ein massive Kontrolle weder logistisch machbar, noch aus naturschützerischen Aspekten nachvollziehbar ist. Zuviel Konfliktpotential mit anderen Nutzern ausser den Bikern wäre vorprogrammiert.
Allerdings liegt eines der Grundprobleme leider in der Vergangenheit. Bei der Planung wurden von Seiten der Nutzer (z.B. Radler, Spaziergänger, Reiter, Hundebesitzer etc.) die einschneidenden Veränderungen bezüglich der Nutzung nicht bedacht. Es hätte damals massiven Widerstand gegen die Kernzonenausweisung geben müssen. Ob es jetzt mangelnde Information, fehlende Lobby oder anderes war, heute müssen wir uns mit den Folgen arrangieren. Eine Änderung des Status quo ist aktuell nicht möglich. Eine kleine Chance könnte die Schluderigkeit, bzw. Konzentration auf andere Themen (Naturpark Saar-Hunsrück) seitens der Verantwortlichen im Land sein, so dass es bei einer Überprüfung des Status wegen grober Mängel zu einer Aberkennung des Unescostatus käme. Aber bis da hin fließt noch viel Wasser die Blies hinab.
Schade war, dass der Vertreter der DIMB (ob er als solcher anwesend war, weiß ich nicht) sich aus der Diskussion heraushielt.
Ich hoffe, ich habe das ganze einigermassen korrekt wiedergegeben.
Haltet euch also einfach mal an die DIMB-Trailrules (http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules), lasst somit das Bauen in der Kernzone (ich weiß, falsche Ansprechpartner, aber als Mediatoren sollten wir Einfluß nehmen) und ride on.
P:S: Solltet ihr Hr. Keßler im Wald bei seiner Arbeit als Ranger begegnen, denkt daran: er macht auch nur seine Arbeit und ist nicht verantwortlich für das Zustandekommen des jetzigen Zustandes. 
Per PN gibts von mir noch eine interssante Aussage bezüglich des Bereiches Kirkel.


----------



## saschakiefer (22. März 2014)

@nachtradler Danke für die ausführliche Zusammenfassung 
Da bin ich mal auf die PN gespannt ;-)


----------



## malben (22. März 2014)

Danke auch von mir für die Darlegung. PN folgt. 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Nyaneve (22. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für den informativen Beitrag - leider habe ich es auch nicht zur Sitzung geschafft. Darf ich auch um die PM bzgl. Kirkel bitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (23. März 2014)

Klasse Zusammenfassung ! Merci !
Interessiert hätte mich noch das neu geplante Wegenetz in Kirkel. Leider konnten uns die Referenten dazu auch keine genauen Auskünfte geben. 
Gerüchten zufolge soll ja der Schmetterlingspfad teilweise davon betroffen sein. Lassen wir uns überraschen.....
War heute im Taubental, c.a 100 Meter Luftlinie vom Schmetterlingspfad im Tal, da sah es dann so aus:

*Zweispuriger Singletrail*










*Exportholz für China:*

*







*


Wenn man die für den Export nach Fernost bestimmte Holzmenge mit der für den heimischen Bedarf vergleicht, fällt auf, dass etwa 80% - eher mehr- nach China geht und der Rest Brennholz für unsere Ofenbenutzer ist.
Geerntet wird das Holz, meiner Info nach, von russischen oder tschechischen Firmen mit fetten Erntegeräten. 
In St. Ingbert, Homburg siehts auch nicht besser aus. Teilweise wurden in St. Ingbert zum Abstansport der riesigen Holzmengen 3 meter breite Wege durch den Wald gefräst und geschottert.
Finde die ganze Diskussion über Biosphäre, Naturschonung und überlastung des Wegenetzes in Kirkel äusserst beknackt.
Der Kirkler Wald ist so groß, dass man dort noch reichlich feinste Wander- und Biketrails anlegen könnte, die dann den "Verkehr" entzerren würden.
Dafür weniger Holzexport, dann hätten die Tiere und Jager auch mehr Ruhe.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. März 2014)

Ja genau, dieser Punkt mit dem "RAUBBAU" in der Natur mit all seinen Nachteilen kommt überhaupt nicht auf den Tisch. Die Berichterstattung ist, wie das in Wittersheim auch angesprochen wurde, sehr EINSEITIG!! Wichtige Punkte werden unterschlagen.
VON BIOSPHÄRE SCHWÄRMEN UND VON UMWELTSCHÄDIGUNG NICHTS WISSEN WOLLEN.
Aber es ist ja wie immer: "Wein saufen, Weihwasser predigen..."
Verantwortliche in Medien und Politik reichen sich im Einverständnis die Hand!

@nachtradler: Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung!!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. März 2014)

.


----------



## nachtradler (23. März 2014)

Die Sache mit dem Wegekonzept ist so eine Sache. Habe heute Abend gehört, dass die geplanten Wegeänderungen wohl schon wieder der Vergangenheit angehören. Wie schon vor einigen Jahren (zu Beginn der Kernzone) haben die Betreiber der über den Berg verllegten Leitungen ihr Veto eingelegt. Hoffen wir auf 2019. Vielleicht erledigt sich alles von selbst.
Veto ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Aber daran ist es schon mal gescheitert.


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2014)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Wegekonzept ist so eine Sache. Habe heute Abend gehört, dass die geplanten Wegeänderungen wohl schon wieder der Vergangenheit angehören. Wie schon vor einigen Jahren (zu Beginn der Kernzone) haben die Betreiber der über den Berg verllegten Leitungen ihr Veto eingelegt. Hoffen wir auf 2019. Vielleicht erledigt sich alles von selbst.



So siehts aus !!

zum Thema Holzexport kann ich nur sagen, daß die gezeigten Stämme alle in die Pfalz in ein grosses Sägewerk geliefert werden und nicht nach China.

Das Export Holz für China ist ausschliesslich Laubholz und hier zu 90 prozent die heimische Buche , welche europaweit einen sehr schlechten Erlös bringt. 
Deshalb der Export nach China. Ob das ökologisch und ökonomisch Sinn macht, bezweifle ich zwar , ist aber leider nicht ausschlaggebend.

Die Politikspitze im Saarland will von allen Behörden und Ämtern eben schwarze Zahlen oder möglichst sogar Gewinne haben, um den Landeshaushalt auszugleichen!!
Und da muss dann eben mal wieder der Wald herhalten... Das ist nämlich der einzigste Landesbetrieb welcher überhaupt Einnahmen produziert..

Im Gegensatz zu Strassenverwaltung oder Staatstheater usw.....


----------



## Mx343 (24. März 2014)

In Spiesen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> In Spiesen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.


Hier werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen oder eben Buchen mit Eichen verglichen....

Das letzte Bild zeigt den Wertholzplatz auf dem alle besonders wertvollen Stämme aus dem gesamten Saarland zur Versteigerung angeboten werden. 
Das hat absolut nix mit Export Holz zu tun !!


----------



## Mx343 (24. März 2014)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das es sich um export Holz handelt.
Das das Holz aus dem kompletten Saarland ist wusste ich nicht, sieht trotzdem nicht schön aus so viel Holz liegen zu sehen.


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das es sich um export Holz handelt.
> Das das Holz aus dem kompletten Saarland ist wusste ich nicht, sieht trotzdem nicht schön aus so viel Holz liegen zu sehen.


Ok. Sorry, hab das wohl falsch verstanden gehabt.

Also nix für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (24. März 2014)

Holzexport: 
"52,3 Millionen Kubikmeter Holz wurden in Deutschland im Jahr 2012 eingeschlagen (gerechnet ohne Rinde). Rund drei Viertel des Holzeinschlags entfielen auf Nadelholz, wie Fichte, Tanne, Douglasie, Kiefer und Lärche. 42 % des gesamten Einschlags erfolgte im Privatwald, gut ein Drittel (35 %) im Landeswald.

9,5 Millionen Kubikmeter – das entspricht 18 % des gesamten Holzeinschlags – wurden als Energieholz genutzt. Dieser Wert hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich erhöht: 2002 wurden erst 4,3 Millionen Kubikmeter für energetische Zwecke verwendet.

Im zeitlichen Vergleich ist zu berücksichtigen, dass der jährliche Holzeinschlag aufgrund von Wetterereignissen stark schwanken kann. Beispielsweise mussten 2007 fast 77 Millionen Kubikmeter Holz – ganz überwiegend Nadelholz – wegen Wind- oder Sturmereignissen, wie dem Orkan Kyrill, eingeschlagen werden. Im längerfristigen Vergleich ist eine Zunahme des Holzeinschlags feststellbar: Während im Durchschnitt der Jahre 2003 bis 2012 jährlich 56,8 Millionen Kubikmeter eingeschlagen wurden, waren es im Zeitraum 1993 bis 2002 nur 38,4 Millionen Kubikmeter."
(Quelle: www.destatis.de)
11,8 Mio Kubikmeter Buche wurden insgesamt geschlagen, davon gingen 320000 Kubikmeter in den Chinaexport, also knappe 3%. (Quelle: destatis und ARD-Sendung)
Wie onlyforchicks schon schrieb, nicht schön aber es ist leider so. Der Gesamtexport von Buchenstammholz in alle Länder beträgt lt. Forstpraxis 32% des gesamten Einschlages. China bekommt also nicht soo viel.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2014)

Nochmal zurück zum Thema "RESPEKT & FREUNDLICHKEIT SIEGT":
Interessantes zu lesen gab es beim _Gastbeitrag von Dennis Stratmann._ (Dennis war selbst 2008 Deutscher Meister im Downhill (Masters-Klasse), gibt das Random-Magazin heraus und fotografiert hauptberuflich für MTB-Magazine und Hersteller.):



Gastautor schrieb:


> ... Nur leider hat es noch lange nicht jeder kapiert, dass das Problem, was wir haben ein ganz anderes ist:
> Ein soziales!
> Denn wir sind ein Fremdkörper. Dazu ein schneller und bunter Fremdkörper der sich anscheinend rasend schnell ausbreitet. Dem Wandersmann, der seit Jahren bzw. Jahrzehnten seine Runden dreht, muss es wie ein Krebsgeschwür vorkommen, welches sich langsam durch den Wald und Berg frisst und tiefe braune Rinnen und buckelige Metastasen hinterlässt.
> 
> ...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> (...) Geerntet wird das Holz, meiner Info nach, von russischen oder tschechischen Firmen mit fetten Erntegeräten.
> In St. Ingbert, *Homburg* siehts auch nicht besser aus. (...)



Das hat doch schon letztes Jahr so BESCHISSEN ausgesehen => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-freeride-touren-in-homburg.502681/page-42#post-10504305

BESSER wird da gar nichts. Es wiederholt sich jedes Jahr immer und immer wieder...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2014)

.


----------



## active-bikes (24. März 2014)

Den Kommentar vom Stratmann find ich klasse !


----------



## <NoFear> (24. März 2014)

Ja,... da spricht einer die Wahrheit aus - zugegeben mit oder ohne Helm/ Fullface ist und bleibt zunächst ne Individualentscheidung, aber die *Außenwirkung*, wenn man Sonntagnachmittags mit Fullface und 30-40 Sachen aufm Trail dem Wandervolk entgegen heizt, sollte man keineswegs unterschätzen... ein schlechtes Bild das den Leuten im Kopf bleibt...

Leider wird sein Beitrag insbesondere von der "_Extrem-bergab-Fraktion_" teilweise *zerrissen*...

ob nun Fullface oder Integralhelm => es geht um *Rücksicht* und *Verantwortung...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (24. März 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ja,... da spricht einer die Wahrheit aus - zugegeben mit oder ohne Helm/ Fullface ist und bleibt zunächst ne Individualentscheidung, aber die *Außenwirkung*, wenn man Sonntagnachmittags mit Fullface und 30-40 Sachen aufm Trail dem Wandervolk entgegen heizt, sollte man keineswegs unterschätzen... ein schlechtes Bild das den Leuten im Kopf bleibt...
> 
> Leider wird sein Beitrag insbesondere von der "_Extrem-bergab-Fraktion_" teilweise *zerrissen*...
> 
> ob nun Fullface oder Integralhelm => es geht um *Rücksicht* und *Verantwortung...*




So siehts aus !!!


----------



## nachtradler (25. März 2014)

Genau so ist es. Habe mich aus der IBC-Diskussion bewußt rausgehalten. Aber Fullface passt einfach nicht. War am Sonntag zu Fuß unterwegs, fährt ein Mensch mit voller Protektion und 140mm-Fully (allerdings mit CC-Helm) grußlos an mir vorbei. 100m weiter ist eine kleine, etwas verblockte Abfahrt (wers kennt: am alten Wasserbunker oberhalb des Wasserfelsen). Da hält der doch an, schaut, dreht rum und fährt die Umfahrung. 3 min später kommt ein Vater mit seinem Sohn (er CC-Fully, Sohn 24"-Hardtail), grüßen beide freundlich und fahren das Ding kontrolliert runter. Viele sollten einfach mal überlegen, ob dieses mehr Schein als Sein Gehabe wirklich sein muss. Und Freundlichkeit hilft uns allen.


----------



## onlyforchicks (25. März 2014)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Habe mich aus der IBC-Diskussion bewußt rausgehalten. Aber Fullface passt einfach nicht. War am Sonntag zu Fuß unterwegs, fährt ein Mensch mit voller Protektion und 140mm-Fully (allerdings mit CC-Helm) grußlos an mir vorbei. 100m weiter ist eine kleine, etwas verblockte Abfahrt (wers kennt: am alten Wasserbunker oberhalb des Wasserfelsen). Da hält der doch an, schaut, dreht rum und fährt die Umfahrung. 3 min später kommt ein Vater mit seinem Sohn (er CC-Fully, Sohn 24"-Hardtail), grüßen beide freundlich und fahren das Ding kontrolliert runter. Viele sollten einfach mal überlegen, ob dieses mehr Schein als Sein Gehabe wirklich sein muss. Und Freundlichkeit hilft uns allen.



Genau da seh ich schon seit längerem ein bzw. das problem.

Heut gehts nur noch mit Fullface, Absenkstütze, 200 mm untern Hintern , Knie und Ellbogenschützer usw. Das machen die Bikemagazine ja vor, also muß das so richtig sein.....

Dass dem gemeinen Wandersmann dann so ein vollvermummter Bikeritter entgegenkommt, kriegt der natürlich nen Schock !!

Ich bin seit Jahren auf allen möglichen Pfaden in der Gegend und auch im Schwarzwald und der Pfalz mit dem MTB unterwegs. Auch mit meinen Jungs.
Wenn es bisher überhaupt mal Ärger gab, dann waren es allenfalls mal ein paar aufgebrachte Hundebesitzer, welche ihren Vierbeiner nicht unter Kontrolle hatten.....
Mit "normalen" Wanderern gabs eigentlich nie Probleme ! 
Meistens wurden sogar die Kids bewundert und bekamen sogar schon Applaus wenn sie irgendnen Felsen runtergefahren sind.

Also immer schön entspannt und zur Not eben auch mal entschuldigen, dann paßt das eigentlich immer!


----------



## onlyforchicks (26. März 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Klasse Zusammenfassung ! Merci !
> Interessiert hätte mich noch das neu geplante Wegenetz in Kirkel. Leider konnten uns die Referenten dazu auch keine genauen Auskünfte geben.
> Gerüchten zufolge soll ja der Schmetterlingspfad teilweise davon betroffen sein. Lassen wir uns überraschen.....
> War heute im Taubental, c.a 100 Meter Luftlinie vom Schmetterlingspfad im Tal, da sah es dann so aus:
> ...



Nur zur Info, 

das Holz welches hier auf den Bildern als Exportholz für China bezeichnet wird, ist tatsächlich Exportholz !

Allerdings geht das Holz nicht nach China zum Export , sondern in die PFALZ zu der Firma Rettenmeyer (daher auch die Kennzeichnung mit RR) !!!

Soviel zum Thema Exportholz.... 

Die Firma hat ihren Sitz knapp hinter Ramstein. Das sind vom Taubental aus geschätzte 50 km. Wenn überhaupt !!

Also nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln....		  ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Mx343 (26. März 2014)

Die Situation könnte man halt etwas entschärfen wenn es für die Bergabfraktion mehr legale öffentliche Strecken geben würde.


----------



## onlyforchicks (26. März 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Die Situation könnte man halt etwas entschärfen wenn es für die Bergabfraktion mehr legale öffentliche Strecken geben würde.


Da geb ich Dir zu hundertprozent Recht !!

Aber dafür muß es Leute geben, die sich dafür einsetzen und engagieren.... Und sowas kostet wahnsinnig Zeit , Nerven und ist oft ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen !!

Und sowas ist eben total uncool und nicht hipp....

Ergo , machen es die wenigsten , sondern bauen eben illegal und nörgeln dann hinterher rum, wenn der Waldbesitzer sich beschwert bzw. die Strecke wieder plattmacht !!


----------



## <NoFear> (26. März 2014)

Jopp so schauts aus..Die Reaktion von beiden Seiten ist da zu verstehen...


----------



## Mx343 (26. März 2014)

Ja leider ist das so, aber selbst wenn man Leute findet die sich dafür einsetzten muss es nicht gehen.
Ich erinnere mich da noch an den Bikepark in IGB der obwohl schon alles feststand kurzerhand von der Stadt doch gestrichen wurde.
Die Rechtslage macht das natürlich nicht ungemein einfacher in Deutschland.


----------



## <NoFear> (26. März 2014)

Es gibt jedoch doch auch Positivbeispiele: siehe Flowtrail in OTW, die PUR in St.Ingbert, Bikepark Trippstadt, ...

Aber du hast schon Recht - "rechtlich" gesehen liegen da _größere Steine_ im Weg, die erstmal weggeräumt werden müss(t)en...


----------



## Mx343 (26. März 2014)

Naja die Pur sieht Stellenweise aus als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen.
Flowtrail in OTW ist natürlich spitze, wäre allerdings schön wenn es ähnlich Strecken öfters geben würde im Saarland.

Als richtige und legale DH-Strecke fällt mir jetzt nur Hoxberg ein, aber die ist ja nicht wirklich öffentlich so wie der Flowtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (28. März 2014)

http://www.rf-homburg.de/index.php?...e&id=395:ctf-strecke&catid=1:aktuell&Itemid=2


----------



## <NoFear> (29. März 2014)

Da sieht man mal, dass so langsam echt "scharf geschossen" wird. Es knirscht im Getriebe. Denke, dass es in Zukunft mehr solcher "Abfuhren" geben wird.


----------



## onlyforchicks (29. März 2014)

Blocko schrieb:


> http://www.rf-homburg.de/index.php?...e&id=395:ctf-strecke&catid=1:aktuell&Itemid=2



Das ist zwar jammerschade!

Aber nach einem Telefonat mit den Verantwortlichen bei Saarforst kann ich deren Argumente durchaus auch verstehen.

Der zuständige Förster sagte mir , daß er die Veranstaltung unter anderen Gesichtspunkten durchaus genehmigen würde.
Ausschlusspunkte waren unter anderem, daß die Veranstaltung am 1. Mai ist und ein grosser Teil auf der Schlossbergrunde (ausgewiesener Premiumwanderweg) entlang führen soll.

Da ist dann ein gewisser Interessenkonflikt schon vorprogammiert. Leicht angetrunkene Erste Mai Feierer und Radler von oben auf den Trails.


----------



## Blocko (29. März 2014)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Das ist zwar jammerschade!
> 
> Aber nach einem Telefonat mit den Verantwortlichen bei Saarforst kann ich deren Argumente durchaus auch verstehen.
> 
> ...




ok, 01.Mai ist wirklich nicht optimal. Man sollte vielleicht auf den 04.05. ausweichen oder so.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. März 2014)

Mit einer CTF auf Waldautobahnen tut ihr euch keinen Gefallen.Die fehlenden Trail-Genemigungen bei uns veranlasste uns auch diese letztes Jahr und in Zukunft abzusagen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. März 2014)

Dennoch sollte man sich als Saarländischer "Pädsches Biker" nicht in Grauzonen verstecken sondern eben für dieses Mögliche Miteinander eintreten, was nicht ohne Treffen, Diskussionen und Briefe offizieller Art machbar ist. Ansonsten werden wir hier im Saarland bald nur noch sehr wenig Raum für unsere Sportart haben, da sich die Fronten weiter verhärten und die Biker eben (bisher) keine Stimme haben.
Gerade nach der Diskussion hier über das tatsächliche Waldgesetzt sollte einem doch klar sein dass der Status Quo alles andere als eine Einladung fürs Biken auf Pfaden ist. Und dass was bewegt werden kann zeigt doch grad das Erlebte in Hessen und das bevorstehende in Baden Würtemberg. Das Risiko eine Verschlechterung zu erleiden ist bei genauer Betrachtung der aktuellen Rechtslage meiner Meinung gleich Null.
Auf der anderen Seite steht aber die Chance eben als Biker anders wahrgenommen zu werden und eben auch auf Pfaden akzeptiert zu sein.
Natürlich kann jetzt jeder sagen noch habe ich ja meine "Feierabendrunde" und es kümmert mich nicht aber das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Tod auf Raten.
Gerade heute im Ostertal habe ich 6 neue "Sperren" für Biker gesehen die teilweise auf Pfaden errichtet wurden, die seit 20 Jahren bebiket werden, und jetzt einfach durch "Premium Beschilderungen" anektiert wurden:




Beim Biken hatte ich etwa 10 Begegnungen mit Wanderern und mit allen ein friedliches Auskommen und das sichere Gefühl dass meine Präsenz als Biker ihren Sonntagsspaziergang in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt.
Das ist für mich ein schwer zu verstehender Widerspruch der meiner Meinung nach nur aus mangelnder Kommunikation entstand.


----------



## Patrick323 (30. März 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man sich als Saarländischer "Pädsches Biker" nicht in Grauzonen verstecken sondern eben für dieses Mögliche Miteinander eintreten, was nicht ohne Treffen, Diskussionen und Briefe offizieller Art machbar ist. Ansonsten werden wir hier im Saarland bald nur noch sehr wenig Raum für unsere Sportart haben, da sich die Fronten weiter verhärten und die Biker eben (bisher) keine Stimme haben.
> Gerade nach der Diskussion hier über das tatsächliche Waldgesetzt sollte einem doch klar sein dass der Status Quo alles andere als eine Einladung fürs Biken auf Pfaden ist. Und dass was bewegt werden kann zeigt doch grad das Erlebte in Hessen und das bevorstehende in Baden Würtemberg. Das Risiko eine Verschlechterung zu erleiden ist bei genauer Betrachtung der aktuellen Rechtslage meiner Meinung gleich Null.
> Auf der anderen Seite steht aber die Chance eben als Biker anders wahrgenommen zu werden und eben auch auf Pfaden akzeptiert zu sein.
> Natürlich kann jetzt jeder sagen noch habe ich ja meine "Feierabendrunde" und es kümmert mich nicht aber das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Tod auf Raten.
> ...



Dann schlag mal was Konkretes vor. Da ich deine Meinung mit dem Tod auf Raten Teile, würde mich interessieren was du dir so vorstellst. 

Was muss man eigentlich tun, damit die DIMB darauf aufmerksam wird? Ein Einsatz bevor es zu spät ist kann sicherlich die Erfolgschancen drastisch steigern. Und nebenbei würde allein die Präsens und das Gefühl der Unterstützung sicherlich schon dazu führen, dass der ein oder andere sich zur Mitgliedschaft bereit erklärt um zu unterstützen.. Wäre also eine win-win Situation.. 


Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. März 2014)

Die DIMB ist bereits aufmerksam, da ich Sprecher der IG Saar der DIMB bin.
Wir bräuchten als erstes ein Team an Leuten die sich hier verantwortlich zeichnen und die Sache vorbereiten.
Viele Fakten sind ja schon auf dem Tisch. Das müsste man zusammenstellen und wenn dann unsererseits klar ist
welchen Weg wir verfolgen wollen müssen wir Gesprächstermine mit den zuständigen Entscheidern und Behörden vereinbaren.
Das ist ein trockener und längerer Prozess der wie gesagt von einem zuständigen Team angegangen werden muss.
Seitens der DIMB gibt es eine eigen Rechtsabteilung die dann wenn es konkret wird hier auch mitarbeitet und wenn es dann zu offiziellen Terminen oder wie in Baden Würtemberg grad zu einer Petition kommt ist das Office der DIMB da dann auch involviert.
Aber die Hauptarbeit liegt hier in dem Team das sich vor Ort (saarlandweit) um dieses Thema kümmert.
Der erste Schritt wäre also nun zu sehen ob sich hier jemand dem Thema annimmt...


----------



## active-bikes (31. März 2014)

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir uns am Donnerstag d. *10.04. um 19:00 Uhr im Homburger Hof* treffen und zusammen einen Plan zwecks gemeinsamer Vorgehensweise erstellen. 
http://www.homburger-wirtshaus.de/ ... ist einfach zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (31. März 2014)

Würde ich auch mitmachen. Bin leider nächste Woche in Vancouver (und nein, Whistler hat die Bikesaison leider noch nicht eröffnet )
Vor Ostern kriege ich leider keinen Termin mehr hin... :-(


----------



## onlyforchicks (31. März 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn wir uns am Donnerstag d. *10.04. um 19:00 Uhr im Homburger Hof* treffen und zusammen einen Plan zwecks gemeinsamer Vorgehensweise erstellen.
> http://www.homburger-wirtshaus.de/ ... ist einfach zu finden.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sportfreund78 (31. März 2014)

Falls sich eine genügend grosse Gruppe für den Termin findet mache ich mir gerne Zeit um auch dort zu sein.


----------



## 007ike (3. April 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> ........"Premium Beschilderungen" anektiert wurden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Dinger sind mir gestern auch begegnet. In meinen 10 Jahren die ich diese Pfade ab und an befahre sind mir da noch nie Menschen begegnet.
Anderswo habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie du, freundlich Grüßen,  Geschwindigkeit reduzieren und meist ein paar freundliche Worte austauschen, schlimmstenfalls einen mürrischen Blick geschenkt bekommen, aber damit kann ich leben. ;-)

Alarmsingnal sollte das aber auf alle Fälle sein. Denn es ist ganz offentsichtlich wozu die Dinger da stehen.


----------



## nachtradler (8. April 2014)

So, war heute mal wieder etwas spazieren. Und siehe da: Das geplante Wegekonzept nimmt Formen an. Aber anders als ich dachte. Da werden tatsächlich gesunde Baume gefällt und in die zu sperrenden Wege fallen gelassen. 



 

 





 

 
An einer einzigen Stelle wurde mit Altholz gearbeitet. 


 
Das dürfte noch keine Woche liegen und es gibt schon die ersten Umleitungen. 


 


 
Wird wohl in den nächsten Wochen noch mehr werden. Und die Umleitungen sind nicht von Radfahrern.
Sind noch einige Stellen mehr. Im Lautzkirchertal wurde der Hauptweg "saniert".

 
Und weiter Richting Kirkel ist einiges an Bäumen markiert, die wohl gefällt werden.


 

 
Zur Entschuldigung für dieses Vorgehen wird der Bau eines notwendigen Schmutzwasserrückhaltebeckens angeführt (was auch stimmt). Nur das die markierten Bäume fast bis nach Kirkel stehen. Ich kenne den Platz nicht genau, an dem das Becken im Tal erichtet wird (finde auch nichts in der Planung des EVS, Kirkel ist aber schon gebaut). Aber der Radweg durchs Tal wird wohl für ca. 1,5 Jahre wegfallen. Somit alle Fußgänger und Radfahrer über die Hauptstrasse lotsen???
Immerhin regt sich allmählich auch im Dorf der Widerstand. Mal sehen, was sich in nächster Zeit tut.


----------



## onlyforchicks (8. April 2014)

nachtradler schrieb:


> So, war heute mal wieder etwas spazieren. Und siehe da: Das geplante Wegekonzept nimmt Formen an. Aber anders als ich dachte. Da werden tatsächlich gesunde Baume gefällt und in die zu sperrenden Wege fallen gelassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 284468 Anhang anzeigen 284469
> Anhang anzeigen 284470
> Anhang anzeigen 284471 Anhang anzeigen 284472
> ...



Hallo nochmal alle zusammen und natürlich auch Nachtradler,

also immer langsam....

Erstmal gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, daß es ökologisch gesehen Schwachsinn ist, wenn man gesunde Bäume fällt, um einen Weg zu sperren, damit die Natur sich angeblich natürlich entwickeln kann !!

Das Dumme daran, ist daß der Saarforst Landesbetrieb als Grundstückseigentümer leider die undankbare Aufgabe erhielt , die Anweisungen des Umweltministeriums auszuführen !

Ich kann an dieser Stelle versichern, daß keiner der Beteiligten vor Ort (also Waldarbeiter und Förster) sich mit den getroffenen Maßnahmen identifiziert und diese gutheißt !!!
Aber denen sind in diesem Fall auch die Hände gebunden !

ES WIRD AM NÄCHSTEN DIENSTAG EINE DEMOVERANSTALTUNG GEBEN !!! Treffpunkt ist wohl das sogenannte Haus Eller in Kirkel am Waldeingang wo es zu den Wasserfelsen hoch geht.
Soweit mir bekannt ist geht es um 17 Uhr dort los und es sollen auch die presse bzw. Fernsehen vor Ort sein.

Es wäre sicher nicht schlecht, wenn auch ein paar von uns den Weg dorthin finden würden , egal ob mit oder ohne Bike !!!

Zum Thema Hauptweg im Lautzkircher Tal :

Hierbei handelt es sich um einen offiziellen Radweg, welcher vom Landesbetrieb für Strassenwesen unterhalten wird.
Nachdem dort einige Fahrspuren von Maschinen aufgetreten sind, gab es berechtigte Beschwerden seitens der "normalen" Radfahrer.

Deshalb wurde dort nun Schotter eingefüllt und es wird auch noch eine feine Deckschicht aufgetragen werden.
Leider macht auch hier der "Umweltschutz" derzeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung bzw. duch die weiteren Bauarbeiten.

Die liegen momentan auf Eis bis ein Entscheid im Ministerium getroffen wird....

Zu den angeblich zur Fällung markierten Bäumen kann ich folgendes berichten:
Bei der Markierung "TE" handelt es sich mitnichten um eine Fällmarkierung, sondern das ist einfach die Abkürzung für Totholzentfernung !!

Was nichts anderes heißt, daß an diesen Bäumen die sogenannten Totäste aus verkehrsicherungs Gründen vorsoglich abgesägt wurden, damit diese nicht einem Fußgänger , Radler oder wem auch immer auf den Kopf fallen !!!

Es wäre übrigens für den Saarforst ein leichtes gewesen, diese Bäume wirklich eben aus dem oben beschriebenen Grund zu fällen !

Aber dies wurde nach interner Absprache nicht getan, sondern es wurde die weitaus aufwändigere (sowohl finanziell, als auch personell) Methode gewählt !!!

Soweit zu den aktuellen Gegebenheiten....

ps.: manchmal sollte man vielleicht wirklich mal mit den Leuten vor Ort sprechen, bevor hier alles mögliche gepostet wird, was eben schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick323 (8. April 2014)

Erstmal ist es ja mal schön zu hören, dass der Forst und alle von dir angesprochenen die ganze Sache auch nicht so dufte finden. 

Wer hat diese Demo denn ins Leben gerufen? 
Find ich klasse. Das Besondere an unserer Situation scheint auch genau das zu sein, was diesen Fall von anderen wie in BaWü unterscheidet. 
Nämlich dass Wanderer, Biker und alle anderen Waldbesucher gemeinsam  betroffen sind. 

Ich hoffe diese Demo wird reichlich besucht. 

Was mich mal noch interessiert und was die meisten wohl auch nicht wissen ist um was es letztlich geht. Mir wurde mal gesagt das Thema "Kernzone" sei eigentlich vom Tisch. Dennoch kommen immer mehr solcher Bikesperren, aber genauso diese gefällten Bäume, welche sogar den Wanderern den Spass nehmen. 
Ein Arbeitskollege, vom Hobby her Spaziergänger, hat heute morgen Bilder vom furpacher / neunkircher Wald gezeigt, auf denen es genauso aussieht. Er hat es fast nicht über die Bäume geschafft mit seinem kleinen Sohn auf dem Rücken.. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## onlyforchicks (8. April 2014)

Man muss hier zwischen 2 Sachverhalten unterscheiden.
Durch das aktuelle Waldgesetz ist das befahren von sogenannten Naturpfaden seit letztem Jahr März leider verboten. Egal ob Biosphäre oder normaler Wirtschaftswald!!

Soweit so bescheiden.....

Zum zweiten geht es eben speziell um das Wegekonzept Biosphäre Kernzone, welches vom Ministerium und dem Biosphären Zweckverband (hier maßgelblich der Herr Kemkes) erstellt wurde und das nun umgesetzt werden soll.

Hier ist eigentlich von Bikern überhaupt nicht die Rede, weil die eben offiziell eh nichts dort zu suchen haben. Auf den Wegen ja, aber eben nicht auf den Pfaden.
Es sollen bzw. werden momentan eben ein paar Wege mit Baumstämmen zugelegt, weil diese Wege künftig nicht mehr erwünscht sind....

Und das wollen sich die Kirkeler Bevölkerung berechtigterweise eben nicht so einfach gefallen lassen !


----------



## Patrick323 (8. April 2014)

Ist dann für uns Biker überhaupt noch etwas rauszuholen? 

So ein klammheimlich geändertes Gesetz ändert man ja nicht gerade mal so schnell? 

Ich mein klar ist, zuerst müsste man das generelle Problem Biosohäre angehen. Aber was wenn man da was erreicht hat? Dann stehen die Biker wieder allein da, denn wir wären dann die, die von dem Erreichten nicht profitieren, da es uns das Gesetz verbietet. 

Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, will ich es gleich klarstellen: ich befürworte "jeglichen" Protest gegen das Vorhaben des Zweckverbandes. Will auch keine Schwarzmalerei betreiben. Interessiert mich einfach nur.. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## onlyforchicks (8. April 2014)

Sicher ne berechtigte Frage. 

Leider kann ich Dir die Antwort auch nicht geben. Klar ist aber, daß es nicht angehen kann, daß eine relativ kleine Gruppierung vorhat die Bevölkerung aus dem Wald zu sperren!

Wegen dem geänderten Waldgesetz habe ich persönlich eine kleine Hoffnung mit Blick nach Baden Württemberg. Dort ist die 2 m Regel ja grad auf dem Prüfstand.
Wenn die wirklich gekippt wird, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß das Saarland es schwer haben wird diese Regelung nicht zu übernehmen.
Wobei es ja generell bei uns so ist, daß der Forst eigentlich relativ entspannt mit Bikern umgeht !

Das darf man auch nicht vergessen bei der ganzen Diskussion! Nur in dem speziellen Fall der Kernzone ist es eben nochmals kritischer und leider liegt nun mal ein Großteil der schönen Trails in Kirkel in der Kernzone.....

Wobei wie gesagt, ich selbst schon Sonntags den zuständigen Förster auf den Pfaden dort angetroffen habe. Er zu Fuß und ich auf dem Bike.

Natürlich ist  Er nicht hocherfreut wenn wir dort biken, aber es wird zumindest mal "geduldet". Wobei das natürlich keine offizielle Stellungnahme bzw. Aussage ist !!!


----------



## Patrick323 (8. April 2014)

Klar.. Aber es stimmt, dass es immer ein miteinander in Homburg und Umgebung war und auch sein kann... 

Aber zuerst sollte, wie du auch sagst das mit der Kernzone geklärt sein. 

Dann muss sich die Mehrheit auf jeden Fall auch als solche zeigen. 
Also schonmal klasse mit der Demo! 


Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2014)

Hallo,
klar können Gesetze geändert werden!

Es muss "nur" Druck seitens des Souveräns kommen. 

Heißt zb
-Dimb Mitglied werden und vor Ort die lokalen Leute unterstützen
-Verbündete aus anderen Sportarten/Reitern/Wanderern suchen
-Bevölkerung aufklären, was die Einschränkungen mit sich bringen
-Politiker anschreiben und um Stellungnahme bitten
-Demos organisieren samt Presse

Online protestieren reicht nicht aus!

Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. April 2014)

Kann meinem Vorredner hier nur zustimmen und wundere mich warum keine Reaktion mehr auf den Vorschlag von Active Bikes kam sich am Donnerstag zu diesen Themen zu treffen. Wie onlyforchicks ja bereits schreibt besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf in Sachen Gesetzes Novellierung falls die Belange des aktuellen bikens legalisiert werden sollen. (Was doch denke ich im Sinne jedes saarändischen Mountainbikers ist?!)
Es scheint aber leider so dass jeder die Situation unbefriedigend finden und sich dennoch bis jetzt keiner bereit erklärt sich als Verantwortlicher
(mit einem Team) der Sache anzunehmen. Wie bereits gesagt gibt es Unterstützung seitens der DIMB e.V. sobald sich was konkretisiert.


----------



## spicy-doc (9. April 2014)

Hatte  vor morgen zu kommen....


----------



## nachtradler (9. April 2014)

@onlyforchicks: Ok, die Sache mit den Bäumen war falsch. Wobei aber auch ganze Bäume gefällt wurden. Egal. Und der Bau des Wassersammlers findet statt. Wurde mir in Wittersheim bestätigt. Die Qualität des Weges war durch Nassstellen beeinträchtigt (bis vor 4 Wochen), vor allem, da dort Autos (da waren keine Maschinenspuren) unterwegs waren. Und hätte nicht einer solchen Sanierung bedurft (persönliche Meinung). Das der Forst bezügl. der Wegsperrung auch nur ausführendes Organ ist, ist mir auch klar. Wollte nur verdeutlichen welch sinnfreie Massnahmen ergriffen werden, um "sinnfreie Entscheidungen" durchzusetzen. Denn in 4 Wochen gibt es um alle Bäume neue Wege. 
Also nicht alles so falsch. Werde am Dienstag vor Ort sein. Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## malben (9. April 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn wir uns am Donnerstag d. *10.04. um 19:00 Uhr im Homburger Hof* treffen und zusammen einen Plan zwecks gemeinsamer Vorgehensweise erstellen.
> http://www.homburger-wirtshaus.de/ ... ist einfach zu finden.



Steht das treffen für morgen abend noch?

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (9. April 2014)

Hallo,
Grundsätzliches Problem ist die Ausweisung des Waldgebietes als Kernzone der Biosphäre Bliesgau im Rahmen der Unescoanerkennung 2009. Dadurch gelten die restriktiven Regeln für Naturschutzgebiete und Kernzonen samt aller Betretungsverbote. Das Ärgernis ergibt sich jetzt, 5 Jahre später, aus der Umsetzung samt Kontrollen und Strafen, die nicht nur Radfahrer, sondern alle anderen Waldbenutzer treffen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses Gebiet eine der beliebtesten Spazier- und Radreviere war, von Jugendgruppen intensiv genutzt wurde (Stichwort: Geländespiel), es ein Waldklassenzimmer gab (genutzt von den örtlichen Kindergärten) und ansonsten ein ganz normaler Wirtschaftswald, stellt sich die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit. Dafür ist es aber zu spät. Momentan ist es so, wie es ist. Und keiner wird was ändern. Entgegen inoffizieller Aussagen wird es *jetzt verstärkt Kontrollen* geben. Dies führt nun wohl auch zu der Veranstaltung kommende Woche (17:00 an der Ellerschranke, Weg hoch  Richtung Felsenpfad und Schmetterling). Denn die örtlichen Waldnutzer sehen ihre jahrzehnte alten Gewohnheiten massiv eingeschränkt. Und nicht, wie es vor Jahren hieß "macht euch mal nix aus der Kernzone vor der Haustür, es bleibt alles so wie es ist". Es zeigt sich, dass es nicht so ist.
Die Auslegung des geänderten Landeswaldgesetzes entspricht leider nicht der Rechtsauffassung im Link von HelmutK (http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland). Sondern Aussagen sowohl von Seiten Ranger, als auch Gemeinde gehen klar auf die Regelung "von Forstfahrzeugen benutzbar und somit mindestens 3m breit". Da könnten, trotz aller Duldung durch die Forstbehörden, noch stramme Zeiten kommen. Soll ich jetzt sagen "da hat es BW besser"? Es fehlt im Saarland an einer entsprechenden Lobby, andere Waldnutzer haben die wohl. Die gilt es aufzubauen, was aber sehr, sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Wir haben halt keinen Schwarzwald und entsprechenden Radtourismus. Sondern viele lokale Nutzer mit ihrem Hometrails. Die wie hier in Kirkel seit Jahrzehnten von Radfahren genutzt und auch für Fußgänger nutzbar gehalten worden sind. Hier eine saarländische Lobby aufzubauen, erscheint mir, wie schon erwähnt, sehr schwer. Somit wird es noch viele Diskussionen im Wald geben.
Meine Bitte an alle, und gebt das auch so weiter, lautet einfach: Seid noch rücksichtsvoller, meided an den Wochenenden die Kirkeler Pfade und es kehrt vielleicht wieder langsam Ruhe ein.
Und ein letzter Wunsch: hoffentlich erledigt sich diese Sinnlosigkeit, zumindest bezügl. der Kernzone von selbst.
Ride on


----------



## active-bikes (10. April 2014)

Bezüglich dem Treffen heute Abend (10.04) im Homburger Hof:
Hatte Abseits des Forums noch versucht einen passenden Termin zu regeln, bei dem alle Zeit haben, von denen ich denke, dass es gut wäre, dass die dabei sind. - puh, was ein Satz ;.)
Heute könnte z.B. unser Sportsfreund und der Initiantor des Freds nicht.
Wie wärs denn mit Montag 14.04.14.gleicher Ort 19:00 Uhr (Homburger Hof)


----------



## <NoFear> (10. April 2014)

Nunja... hab jetzt gedacht (und einige andere wohl auch), dass der Termin heute Abend im Homburger Hof feststeht. Dem ist jetzt leider nicht so. Am 14.4. hab ich nen "jour fix". ...


----------



## Oberaggi (10. April 2014)

Soll der Termin noch vor der Demo stattfinden, sonst könnte man ihn auf Dienstag legen.
Das wäre für die Auswärtigen dann einfacher.

Apropos, wo genau soll die Demo sein?
Ist das in der Nähe vom Naturfreundehaus?


----------



## active-bikes (10. April 2014)

Ich kann Dienstags nicht.


----------



## malben (10. April 2014)

Bei mir würde der 14.04. Passen...

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## saschakiefer (10. April 2014)

14.04. würde ich auch hinkriegen...


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. April 2014)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Soll der Termin noch vor der Demo stattfinden, sonst könnte man ihn auf Dienstag legen.
> Das wäre für die Auswärtigen dann einfacher.
> 
> Apropos, wo genau soll die Demo sein?
> Ist das in der Nähe vom Naturfreundehaus?



die Demo soll am sogenannten Haus Eller losgehen. Das ist im Prinzip ein Stück rechts vom Naturfreundehaus.

Am Eingang wo auch die Tafeltour durch das Holzportal anfängt.


----------



## nachtradler (10. April 2014)

@Oberaggi: zwischen Naturfreundehaus und Burg, ziemlich in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (10. April 2014)

Wann geht die Demo nochmal los? Gibts einen Link, den ich bei facebook posten könnte ?
Das erreicht immer ne menge Leute....


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. April 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Wann geht die Demo nochmal los? Gibts einen Link, den ich bei facebook posten könnte ?
> Das erreicht immer ne menge Leute....



Soweit ich weiß soll es um 17 Uhr losgehen.

Für nen Link müsste man wohl erstmal ne Seite erstellen. Das Ganze läuft wohl eher über Mundpropaganda in Kirkel ab.

ps.: wenn ich sehe, was in letzter Zeit an sinnfreien Maßnahmen im Kirkler Wald abgeht, könnt ich heulen !!!

Mußte die Woche zusehen, wie Bäume gefällt werden, damit Pädcher nicht mehr benutzt werden , wo in der Woche geschätzt 20 Biker lang fahren und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Reiter....

Der ökologische Wahnsinn greift leider um sich !!!!


----------



## Peter Lang (13. April 2014)




----------



## Patrick323 (13. April 2014)

Wo kann man davon ein paar Exemplare ordern? Am besten noch ausweiten auf das ganze Biosphärengebiet! 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## Peter Lang (13. April 2014)

Rund um die Kernzone Kirkel hängen im Moment jede Menge von den Dingern.


----------



## saschakiefer (13. April 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Bezüglich dem Treffen heute Abend (10.04) im Homburger Hof:
> Hatte Abseits des Forums noch versucht einen passenden Termin zu regeln, bei dem alle Zeit haben, von denen ich denke, dass es gut wäre, dass die dabei sind. - puh, was ein Satz ;.)
> Heute könnte z.B. unser Sportsfreund und der Initiantor des Freds nicht.
> Wie wärs denn mit Montag 14.04.14.gleicher Ort 19:00 Uhr (Homburger Hof)


Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Steht das Treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (13. April 2014)

Muss mich evtl. für das morgige Treffen im Homburger Hof abmelden. Bin beruflich morgen in Pforzheim. Sollte ich rechtzeitig zurück kommen, stoße ich noch zu euch.


----------



## active-bikes (14. April 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Steht das Treffen?


Ja geht klar ! Homburger Hof 19:00 Uhr Montag 14.04.


----------



## 6TiWon (14. April 2014)

simma do...


----------



## saschakiefer (14. April 2014)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> ...
> ES WIRD AM NÄCHSTEN DIENSTAG EINE DEMOVERANSTALTUNG GEBEN !!! Treffpunkt ist wohl das sogenannte Haus Eller in Kirkel am Waldeingang wo es zu den Wasserfelsen hoch geht.
> Soweit mir bekannt ist geht es um 17 Uhr dort los und es sollen auch die presse bzw. Fernsehen vor Ort sein.
> 
> ...


@onlyforchicks Hast du irgend ne Info darüber, ob das ne offizielle Veranstaltung ist, bzw. wer sie organisiert (hat). Außer hier im Fred kann ich nirgends was darüber finden...


----------



## saschakiefer (15. April 2014)

Es gab wohl eine Ankündigung im Kirkler Nachrichtenblatt...


----------



## hillecrane (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin als Vorsitzender der Piratenfraktion im Landtag von einigen Forenusern hier angesprochen worden, ob wir bzgl. der Wegesperrungen etwas unternehmen können. Die bestehende Gesetzeslage wurde ja in den Beiträgen hier schon gut erläutert. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das wichtigste, dass wir auf eine harmonische, gemeinsame Nutzung des Waldes hinarbeiten. Schließlich ist der Wald für alle da. 
Bzgl. der Kernzone halte ich das Thema aber noch nicht für ausdiskutiert: Diese gerade auf das stark genutzte Kirkeler Stück zu legen ist ja wirklich ein Schildbürgerstreich.
Ich werde heute Abend auch nach Kirkel kommen, wäre schön, wenn wir in's Gespräch kommen.
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hillecrane (15. April 2014)

Mal ein kurzes Update: Es war wirklich eine sehr informative Veranstaltung heute mit über 200 interessierten Bürgerinnen und Bürgern. (Ein paar Impressionen) 
Wir werden das Thema im Landtag auf die Tagesordnung des Umweltausschuss setzen und uns vom Ministerium berichten lassen, weshalb die Kernzone mit all ihren Nutzungseinschränkungen ausgerechnet auf dieses Naherholungsgebiet gelegt wurde. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## hillecrane (16. April 2014)

Und noch ein kurzes Update: Wir werden das Umweltministerium in den Umweltausschuss des Landtages rufen, um darüber zu berichten, weshalb gerade der Kirkeler Wald als Kernzone der Biosphäre ausgewiesen wird. 
Habt Ihr noch konkrete Fragen, die wir dem Ministerium stellen können? 

Ansonsten halte ich Euch hier weiter auf dem Laufenden.
Die passende Pressemeldung von heute:
*Dem Kirkeler Naherholungsgebiet droht das Aus*
*Piraten unterstützen Protest der Anwohner und Betroffenen*
Der Wald in Kirkel ist seit Jahrzehnten ein beliebtes Naherholungsgebiet. Wanderer, Kletterer und Mountainbiker schätzen die Natur in ihrer Freizeit. Nun werden in diesem Wald der Biosphäre Bliesgau jedoch zahlreiche Wege gesperrt. „Die Nutzung wird stark eingeschränkt. Das stößt bei den Bürgern zu Recht auf Unverständnis“, meint Michael Hilberer, Fraktionsvorsitzender der Piraten im Landtag.
Sportler von außerhalb sowie Anwohner wollen im Kirkeler Grün auch weiterhin ihre Freizeit verbringen können. Daher haben sich gestern (15.04.2014) über 200 besorgte Bürger auf einer Veranstaltung informieren wollen, warum ausgerechnet ihr Waldstück ausgesucht wurde. Antworten fanden sie keine.
„Unter den Anwohnern besteht der Verdacht, dass lieber ein intensiv touristisch genutztes Waldgebiet als Kernzone des Biosphärenreservats ausgewiesen wird, als angrenzende wenig frequentierte Waldgebiete, um deren intensive forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung weiterhin zu ermöglichen. Diesen Verdacht konnte auch der Vertreter des Umweltministeriums vor Ort nicht entkräftigen. Dieses Waldgebiet wird seit Jahren harmonisch durch Wanderer, Mountainbiker und Kletterer zusammen genutzt und das muss auch so bleiben,“ meint Hilberer.
Dazu soll in der nächsten Sitzung des Umweltausschusses das Ministerium Auskunft geben. „Unser Ziel ist es, den Kirkeler Wald und sein hohes Freizeitpotential auch in Zukunft für alle Anwohner und Touristen offen zu halten.”​


----------



## dobauer (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wer am Dienstag nicht in Kirkel dabei sein konnte kann die Unterschriftenaktion dennoch unterstützen.
Die Listen liegen in den folgenden Geschäften in Kirkel aus: 
Metzgerei(neben der Volksbank),Lotto,Elektro Erbelding ,Sabines Haarstudio (goethestrasse),Burg Apotheke,Friseursalon "steffi", Kindergärten (.ev.kath.), Bäckerei Jost, Heizungsbau Herbert Fey.


----------



## Patrick323 (16. April 2014)

Kann man da nicht auch irgendwie eine online Unterschriftenliste draus machen? Gab doch für BaWü auch diese Petition. Da könnte man einige Menschen noch zusätzlich erreichen.. Kennt sich da einer aus? 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2014)

Eine Online-Petition ist eigentlich nicht weiter schwer, aber da sich hier ein Pirat geoutet hat: der sollte sich da perfekt auskennen. Den Text solltet ihr mit allen betroffenen Nutzern abstimmen.
Wenn ihr es habt, bitte kurze Nachricht an mich. Das wird ein Fall für "Open Trails" auf Facebook.


----------



## nachtradler (17. April 2014)

Hier ein Link zum Bericht in der SZ: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ung-Protest-Buerger-aufmacher;art2802,5230246.
Dann schauen wir mal, was die Anfrage über @hillecrane an Tageslicht bringt. 
Was ich am Dienstag vermisst habe, war eindeutig die Präsenz und ein Statement der etablierten Parteien und ihrer Vertreter. Deshalb finde ich das Engagement von @hillecrane gut. Eine der grundsätzlichsten Fragen hat er ja schon angeführt, warum überhaupt. Aber auch die Frage nach dem "wie geht es weiter", sollte gestellt werden. Denn die Fortsetzung des gesamten Konzepts ist abhägig von Zuschüssen (meine persönliche Ansicht). Diese Zuschüsse aus den grossen Töpfen (EU und was wieß ich) sind ja nur Teile einer Finanzierung und sind abhängig vom Eigenanteil einer Gemeinde etc. Fehlt dieser Eigenanteil, gibts auch den Rest nicht. Und welche Gemeinde im Bliesgau kann sich noch irgendwelche Sonderausgaben leisten??? Belastungen aus allen anderen Richtungen lassen wohl kaum Spielräume (schaut mal: arbeitnehmer 2014 kreisreport, Sonderdruck der Arbeitskammer).
Schauen wir mlal, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## active-bikes (17. April 2014)

Freut mich riesig, dass sich was bewegt und wir ein Vermittler in Richtung Politik haben ! Erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön an hillecrane für den Einsatz.

Eine Sache würde ich gerne in diesem Zug noch angehen, wenn es um die Wegegestaltung in Kirkel geht.
Ich oute mich jetzt einfach mal als jemand, der schon seit Jahren mit Freunden Pädchen in Homburg und Kirkel anlegt und pflegt. Keine wild gebauten Downhillstrecken, sondern sinnvolle Verbindungen zwischen schon bestehenden Wanderwegen. 
Diese Wege werden von Bikern und Wanderern gleichermaßen angenommen und gehören mitlerweile zum bestehenden Wegenetz.

Was ein Traum wäre, wenn wir mit den zuständigen Behörden zusammenarbeiten würden und legal an dem Wegenetz in Kirkel mitarbeiten könnten. 
Man könnte das Wanderwegenetz erweitern und mehr Freiraum für alle Nutzergruppen schaffen. In der Bisosphäre hat man sogar den Vorteil, dass man nicht mit Forstwirtschaft und Jagd konfrontiert wird.

Voteile wären:
- Entlastung der bereits bestehenden Wege
- touristisch interessant für die Gemeinde Kirkel
- keine wild angelegten Abfahrten mehr, mit Holzeinbauten, die sich ausschliesslich zum Biken eignen und auch ein Problem der Wegesicherung darstellen

Kenne mich leider mit poitischen Strukturen nicht besonders gut aus. Vielleicht eine Idee von hillecrane wie man das am besten angeht und ob das überhaupt realistisch ist.....


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2014)

Wie es der Mitstreiter von den Piraten schon angedeutet hat, sehe ich beim Bestimmen/Festlegen der Kernzone ein eklatantes Problem auf der administrativen Ebene. Da es bei der Demo keine Antworten auf offene Fragen gab, finde ich es wichtig, dass diese Fragen direkt im Umweltausschuss des Landtages auf den Tisch kommen!

aus dem Artikel: _... Walter Kemkes, der Geschäftsführer des Biosphären-Zweckverbands, war da anderer Meinung. Er sehe *keine Möglichkeit*, die nun gesperrten Wege wieder zu öffnen, gebe es doch seitens der Unesco als „Aufsicht“ der weltweiten Biosphären die Auflage, „dass die Natur in der Kernzone unberührt bleibt.“_

Was mich betrifft, stelle ich mir seit Beginn der Diskussion folgende Fragen:
Wie kann in Absprache zwischen dem saarl. Umweltministerium und dem Zweckverband ein solches "Planungsdesaster" entstehen, welches nur schwer wieder entwirrt werden kann? 
Warum "plant" man (gerade bei einer solchen Gegebenheit, bei der man zu 100% Bürgerbetroffenheit sprechen *MUSS*) an den Bürgern u. Waldnutzern komplett vorbei?
Wieso ist dieser Entscheidungsprozess, der ja zweifelsfrei einen *extremen Eingriff *in die "Bewegungsfreiheit" und das "Nutzungsrecht" des Bürgers darstellt, derart *intransparent* ??
Wieso wurde gerade das "touristisch hochfrequentierte" Kirkeler Waldgebiet als Kernzone ausgewiesen?


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2014)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Hier ein Link zum Bericht in der SZ: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ung-Protest-Buerger-aufmacher;art2802,5230246.
> Dann schauen wir mal, was die Anfrage über @hillecrane an Tageslicht bringt.
> *Was ich am Dienstag vermisst habe, war eindeutig die Präsenz und ein Statement der etablierten Parteien und ihrer Vertreter. Deshalb finde ich das Engagement von @hillecrane gut. *Eine der grundsätzlichsten Fragen hat er ja schon angeführt, warum überhaupt. Aber auch die Frage nach dem "wie geht es weiter", sollte gestellt werden. Denn die Fortsetzung des gesamten Konzepts ist abhägig von Zuschüssen (meine persönliche Ansicht). Diese Zuschüsse aus den grossen Töpfen (EU und was wieß ich) sind ja nur Teile einer Finanzierung und sind abhängig vom Eigenanteil einer Gemeinde etc. Fehlt dieser Eigenanteil, gibts auch den Rest nicht. Und welche Gemeinde im Bliesgau kann sich noch irgendwelche Sonderausgaben leisten??? Belastungen aus allen anderen Richtungen lassen wohl kaum Spielräume (schaut mal: arbeitnehmer 2014 kreisreport, Sonderdruck der Arbeitskammer). Schauen wir mlal, wie es weitergeht.



Nunja, ich finde dies in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass am 25.Mai *WAHLTAG* ist auch SEHR enttäuschend!!!  

(neben Europawahlen finden auch Wahlen auf kommunaler Ebene statt - u.a. wird ja ein neuer *LANDRAT *gewählt und gerade ein *Kandidat* für das Amt des Landrates sollte sich den Problemen annehmen, die es *VOR *der Wahl im KREIS gibt...) 

Wo bleibt die Unterstützung der *VOLKSVERTRETER* ??? 

Oder ist dieses Thema etwa politisch *"unbequem"*???


----------



## saschakiefer (17. April 2014)

hillecrane schrieb:


> ...
> Habt Ihr noch konkrete Fragen, die wir dem Ministerium stellen können?
> ...



Mir fallen spontan 2 ein (zusätzlich zu der "Warum gerade dort" Frage):

Warum wurde die Wegsperrung in einer "Nacht und Nebel" Aktion durchgeführt? Als es darum ging Biosphärenreservat zu werden wurde kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt und jetzt, bei der Umsetzung werden einfach mal "Tatsachen" geschaffen. Da drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass man hier nicht an einem demokratischen Prozess interessiert ist und damit auch nicht wirklich an den Belangen der Bevölkerung
Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass zur Umsetzung der Kernzone in einem Gebiet, das besonders schützenswert ist, gesunde Bäume gefällt werden, um Wege zu sperren. Das hat irgendwie schon was scheinheiliges


----------



## saschakiefer (17. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eine Online-Petition ist eigentlich nicht weiter schwer, aber da sich hier ein Pirat geoutet hat: der sollte sich da perfekt auskennen. Den Text solltet ihr mit allen betroffenen Nutzern abstimmen.
> Wenn ihr es habt, bitte kurze Nachricht an mich. Das wird ein Fall für "Open Trails" auf Facebook.



Die Idee einer Onlinepedition finde ich auch nicht schlecht, insbesondere, wenn sie mit der "Open Trails" Seite eine grpße Menge an Leuten erreichen kann.

In Anlehnung an den letzten Post von @active-bikes stellt sich für mich auch folgende Frage: Wie schaffen wir es, deutlich zu machen, dass es auch um die Belange der Biker geht? 
Die Wiedereröffnung der gesperrten Wege ist ja nur ein Aspekt unserer Aktivitäten. Daneben wollen wir  auch erreich, als Biker im Wald als gleichberechtigte Partner wahrgenommen zu werden und/oder sogar eigene Trails zu bekommen.

Ich denke es wird eine Gradwanderung werden zwischen "sich mit der Bürgerinitiative" abzustimmen und die "Belange der Biker zu vertreten". Oder seh ich das zu "politisch"?

@sportfreund78 wie bist du eigentlich mit dem Bürgermeister verblieben bzgl. Round Table und deine Teilnahme?


----------



## mw.dd (17. April 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> ... Wie schaffen wir es, deutlich zu machen, dass es auch um die Belange der Biker geht?
> Die Wiedereröffnung der gesperrten Wege ist ja nur ein Aspekt unserer Aktivitäten. Daneben wollen wir  auch erreich, als Biker im Wald als gleichberechtigte Partner wahrgenommen zu werden und/oder sogar eigene Trails zu bekommen.
> ...



Die Situation, die sich mir darstellt, ist eigentlich sehr vorteilhaft für Biker: Man ist sich den anderen Erholung suchenden Gruppen einig in der Ablehnung der Wegsperrung und hat ein gemeinsames Interesse daran, diese aufzuheben. Die Partnerschaft kommt da quasi automatisch.

Das Thema "eigene Trails" würde ich da nicht mit reinbringen. Sehe ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Betretungsrecht sowieso problematisch, da dann auch Fußgänger auf die Idee kommen könnten, eigene Trails zu verlangen - und das will von uns wohl niemand.


----------



## active-bikes (17. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Thema "eigene Trails" würde ich da nicht mit reinbringen. Sehe ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Betretungsrecht sowieso problematisch, da dann auch Fußgänger auf die Idee kommen könnten, eigene Trails zu verlangen - und das will von uns wohl niemand.



Es ging mir hierbei auch nicht um reine Biketrails, sondern um Wanderwege, die von allen genutzt werden können. 
Das Thema Betretungsrecht sollte man auch noch bearbeiten. Laut DIMB regelt der Zusatz von 2013 im Landeswalgestez das Betretungsrecht für Biker auch nicht eindeutig. 
Das gilt es noch zu klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (17. April 2014)

Wir hatten ja bereits am Montag vor der Demo ein Treffen im Homburger Hof und haben auch bereits ein paar Gedanken zu Papier gebracht.
Wir wollen seitens der DIMB natürlich mit an den runden Tisch und ich habe diesbezüglich am Dienstag mit Frank John, dem Bürgermeister, über das Biken in Kirkel reden können. Er hat von sich aus gesagt, dass einige "Wegeverbesserungen" durch Biker angelegt wurden und von der Stadt als Wanderweg übernommen wurden. Er kennt die Bikenutzung und war sehr offen für eine Beteiligung seitens der Biker.
Das zentrale Thema wird meiner Meinung nach sein dass wir als Biker es schaffen uns auf eine Stimme zu einigen und den zur Zeit noch sehr bunten Haufen von Individualisten auf eine Gemeinsame Linie zu bringen und somit eine legake Bikelösung für die Zukunft zu finden.
Hier hilft es sicher nicht mit Maximalforderungen in die Debatte zu starten. Daher haben wir am Montag in groben Zügen diskutiert in welche Richtung es gehen kann. Hier die Kernpunkte unsererseits:
- Verbindliche Anerkennung der DIMB Trailrules
- Absprache der zur Bikenutzung freizugebenden Wege und gegebenenfalls auch Einhaltung von Wegesperrungen
- Vorschlag einer zeitlichen Regelung: z.B. Sonntags Bikeverzicht
- Kommunizieren dieser Regelung in Bikekreisen! Es funktioniert nur wenn wir das auch in unseren Reihen rigoros beherzigen

Konkret haben wir am Montag zum einen eine Anfrage an die DIMB vorbereitet die die Abklärung der aktuellen Rechtslage im Saarland
zum Inhalt hat.
Zum anderen haben wir beschlossen ein Anschreiben an die Biosphären Verwaltung seitens der DIMB aufzusetzen um eine Regelung zu finden.
Ich denke diesen Punkt sollten wir mit der Bürgerinitiative und den Piraten abstimmen um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen,
aber es sollte unbedingt das legale Biken mit in die Debatte einfliessen.
Am Dienstag war leider von allen Seiten immer nur von Wanderern die Rede. Toll war es dass viele Biker mit Sportgerät da waren und wir auch präsent waren und erkannt wurden.

Sehr toll fand ich den Einstieg in die Debatte im Wald durch unseren "Nachtradler".
Ralph ist super informiert über die Hintergründe und kennt sowohl den Bürgermeister als auch den Initiator der Bürgerinitiative persönlich und nichtzuletzt war er der einzige an dem Tag den man gut verstehen konnte;-)
Daher fände ich es toll wenn wir ihn als Sprecher für die Sache gewinnen könnten.

Vielleicht sammeln wir über die Tage alle noch ein paar Ideen und treffen uns zeitnah nochmal in Kirkel um uns zu organisieren.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. April 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja bereits am Montag vor der Demo ein Treffen im Homburger Hof und haben auch bereits ein paar Gedanken zu Papier gebracht.
> Wir wollen seitens der DIMB natürlich mit an den runden Tisch und ich habe diesbezüglich am Dienstag mit Frank John, dem Bürgermeister, über das Biken in Kirkel reden können. Er hat von sich aus gesagt, dass einige "Wegeverbesserungen" durch Biker angelegt wurden und von der Stadt als Wanderweg übernommen wurden. Er kennt die Bikenutzung und war sehr offen für eine Beteiligung seitens der Biker.
> Das zentrale Thema wird meiner Meinung nach sein dass wir als Biker es schaffen uns auf eine Stimme zu einigen und den zur Zeit noch sehr bunten Haufen von Individualisten auf eine Gemeinsame Linie zu bringen und somit eine legake Bikelösung für die Zukunft zu finden.
> Hier hilft es sicher nicht mit Maximalforderungen in die Debatte zu starten. Daher haben wir am Montag in groben Zügen diskutiert in welche Richtung es gehen kann. Hier die Kernpunkte unsererseits:
> ...



Mmmhh, 

leider hatte ich die Info bekommen, daß das Treffen am Montag um 19 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus in Kirkel sein sollte....

Dort stand ich nämlich am Montag und es war keiner da :-(

Aber egal, darum geht es ja nicht wirklich.

Ansonsten finde ich Deine Ausführungen sehr vernünftig. Mal sehen, was die Politik draus macht....


----------



## Patrick323 (17. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Situation, die sich mir darstellt, ist eigentlich sehr vorteilhaft für Biker: Man ist sich den anderen Erholung suchenden Gruppen einig in der Ablehnung der Wegsperrung und hat ein gemeinsames Interesse daran, diese aufzuheben. Die Partnerschaft kommt da quasi automatisch.
> 
> Das Thema "eigene Trails" würde ich da nicht mit reinbringen. Sehe ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Betretungsrecht sowieso problematisch, da dann auch Fußgänger auf die Idee kommen könnten, eigene Trails zu verlangen - und das will von uns wohl niemand.




Ich bin ehrlichgesagt auch sehr begeistert, dass hier scheinbar wirklich alle an einem Strang ziehen. 
Bleibt aber auf lange Sicht, wie auch schon vom Sportfreund angesprochen, das Problem, dass die Biker selbst wenn sich was bewegt, am Ende leer da stehen, weil das Waldgesetz uns momentan aus dem Wald weitestgehend raushält. 

Wenn ich da falsch liege, dann bitte korrigierten! 

Dass es so ist, hält mich nicht davon ab mich auch für die Sache einzusetzen, aber da ist sicherlich auch noch klärungsbedarf. 
Aber vielleicht weiß da die DIMB ja mehr. 

Absolut hoch mit dem Daumen! Schön, dass sich hier was bewegt. 

Zu der online Petition wäre vielleicht noch zu überlegen, ob man das ganze irgendwie über Facebook zum Rest der Bevölkerung tragen kann. Die meisten Leute wissen nämlich, wie ich glaube, gar nicht was hier läuft. Und das dürfte mehr interessieren, als nur uns in unmittelbarer Nähe. 
Selbst hier wissen die wenigstens davon, so wie ich das beim Werbung machen immer wieder feststelle.. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## BiMa (17. April 2014)

Hallo an alle,
Bezug nehmend auf die zutreffenden Äußerungen von No Fear, dass am 25. Mai auch ein neuer Landrat gewählt wird, stellt sich m.E. die Frage, ob die Position der Kandidaten zu dieser Problematik nicht ein Wahlprüfstein sein könnte, welcher ausschlaggebend ist, wohin man sein Kreuz setzt.
Die Kandidaten der sogenannten "Etabilierten" von CDU (Peter Nagel) und SPD (Theophil Gallo) haben eigene Homepages

http://www.peter-nagel-2014.de/

http://www.menschen-mitnehmen.de/

Auf diesem Seiten hat man die Möglichkeit, mit ihnen Kontakt aufzunehmen und Fragen zu stellen.
Sollten die beiden Herrschaften nicht vollends dieser Welt entrückt sein, dürfte ihnen eigentlich nicht entgangen sein, was momentan in Kirkel und Umgebung vor sich geht.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Fragt sie einfach, wie sie dazu stehen. Zwingt sie, sich zu positionieren und Flagge zu zeigen und macht diese Postion zur Grundlage Eurer Wahlentscheidung. 
Die Herrschaften geben vor, für den Bürger da zu sein. Messen wir sie an ihren eigenen Worten! 
Und in diesem Falle ist keine Antwort auch eine Antwort!
Dies dürfte umso leichter sein, da sich doch in der Realtität die Programme des "Etabilierten" nicht wesentlich unterscheiden.
Hiesiges Forum bietet eine gute Basis, um  diese Antworten zu veröffentlichen, auf die ich jetzt schon gespannt bin.

*Wahltag ist Zahltag!*

Grüße von einem gebürtigen Saar-Pfälzer


----------



## mw.dd (18. April 2014)

Patrick323 schrieb:


> ...da stehen, weil das Waldgesetz uns momentan aus dem Wald weitestgehend raushält.
> 
> Wenn ich da falsch liege, dann bitte korrigierten!
> ...
> ...



Den Kommentar der DIMB zum Betretungsrecht findet ihr hier: 
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland
Das ist in meinen Augen mehr als ausreichend aussagekräftig.


----------



## Patrick323 (18. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Den Kommentar der DIMB zum Betretungsrecht findet ihr hier:
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland
> Das ist in meinen Augen mehr als ausreichend aussagekräftig.



Dank dir für den Link! 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (22. April 2014)

Heute gab es einen Bericht über den "Ärger in Kirkel" im aktuellen Bericht des SR: http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/index.php?seite=7&id=24817 (ab Minute 18:40).
Fands super, dass @sportfreund78 zu Wort gekommen ist


----------



## sportfreund78 (23. April 2014)

Möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal an unser Frühlingsfest am Flowtrail erinnern.
Am Samstag geht es um 11 Uhr los. Die Partymeile findet ihr oben am Einstieg des Trails
am Betzelhübel. Parken entweder am Steinbacher Sportplatz oder am Ende des Trails bei den Häusern im Eichenwäldchen.
Wir werden auch die Unterschriften Liste für Kirkel ausliegen haben und freuen uns auf Bikegespräche zu allen Themen.
Kommt einfach mal vorbei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## active-bikes (23. April 2014)

Noch ne gute Neuigkeit:
Bei dem Filmtermin bekamen wir die Info vom Kirkeler Bürgermeister, dass es demnächst einen "runden Tisch" geben wird, an dem die Wegesituation in Kirkel nochmal besprochen und vielleicht überdacht wird.... und das Gute daran ist, dass unser Sportsfreund und ich mit dabei sein können. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass am Samstag viele zum Flowtrail kommen !


----------



## BiMa (23. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich war heute Morgen in der Bäckerei Jost. Dort habe ich vergeblich eine Unterschriftenliste gesucht.
Fragen: 
Liegen diese aus, wenn ja wo? 
Ist eine Online Petition geplant?. Ich wohne leider nicht mehr in der Gegend und kann deshalb nicht täglich nach Kirkel fahren.
Ist vielleicht geplant, Flyer oder Sticker fertigen zu lassen, damit man öffentlich Stellung beziehen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## nachtradler (23. April 2014)

Hallo, habe gerade folgende Anfrage an unsere Ministerpräsidentin, den Minister für Umwelt und das Lua bezüglich der Radwegsperrung in Kirkel gesandt:
"Sehr geehrte Frau Ministerin, werte Damen und Herren,


ich wende mich mit folgendem Anliegen an sie:


Sperrung des Radweges zwischen Kirkel und Lautzkirchen


Wie mir Mitarbeiter des Saarforstes mitgeteilt haben, bleibt dieser Abschnitt bis auf weiteres gesperrt. Die dringend notwendigen und begonnen Sanierungsarbeiten dürfen auf Anweisung des Ministeriums für Umwelt bzw. des Landesumweltamtes nicht weiter ausgeführt werden. Als Begründung wurde die Brut- und Setzzeit der Vögel angeführt und dass dieser Abschnitt durch die Kernzone Kirkel des Biosspährenreservates verläuft.

Beide Gründe sind nicht nachvollziehbar.

Der Weg ist Bestandteil des Saar-Nahe-Höhen-Radweges und leitet Radfahrer(auch mich, Teil meines Arbeitsweges) sicher an der vielbefahrenen L113 zwischen Kirkel und Lautzkirchen vorbei. Die L113 durchschneidet die Kernzone, die sowohl links wie rechtsseitig der Strasse ausgewiesen ist. Der Radweg liegt in 50 - 80 m Entfernung zur Strasse.

Sanierungsarbeiten an einem Radweg belasten Vögel und die Kernzone mehr, als eine vielbefahrene Strasse (mehrere hundert Autos und LKW/Tag)? Es wird billigend in Kauf genommen, dass Radfahrer aller Altersklassen auf diese vielbefahrene Strasse ausweichen müssen? Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie unangenehm es ist, von einem Auto überrollt zu werden und dies nur knapp zu überleben.

Es kann nicht sein, dass aus Umweltgründen das Leben von Radfahrern wissentlich gefährdet wird.

Die notwendigen Baumassnahmen sind laut Forst in maximal 3 Tagen ausgeführt. Und nun steht erstmal ein mehr oder weniger langes Genehmigungsverfahren an?

Das kann nicht sein.

Die in den letzen Tagen angelaufenen Proteste gegen ein völlig unsinniges Wegekonzept in der Kernzone Kirkel sind ihnen ja bekannt. Dies setzt noch ein weiteres Highlight hinzu.

Es zeigt sich für mich als Betroffener der Maßnahmen immer mehr, wie solche unsinnigen Konzept, auf „Teufel komm raus“ durchgezogen werden.

Dies ist so nicht hinnehmbar.

Immer mehr wird deutlich, wie wenig durchdacht die Festlegung der Kernzone Kirkel war. Aber es ist nie zu spät, Fehler zu korrigieren, auch wenn dies mit Aufwand verbunden ist. Diese Entscheidung geht immer mehr zu Lasten der Wander-, Rad- und Tourismusregion Kirkel und ihrer Bürger (alt wie jung).

Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort ihrerseits und eine sofortige Fortsetzung der Radwegsanierung, bevor es im Lautzkircher Tal auf besagter L113 zu einem schweren, wenn nicht gar tödlichen Unfall kommt.

Auf Antwort wartend verbleibe ich


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ralph Litz

Kirkel"
Bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt.


----------



## 007ike (24. April 2014)

Genau auf dieser Straße gab es ja bereits einen Unfall mit zwei toten Radfahrern. Aus diesem Grund hat das Land ja den Radweg gebaut.


----------



## hillecrane (25. April 2014)

Noch mal kurz zur Frage nach einer Online Petition:
Im Prinzip ist das recht einfach, allerdings muss dann die Forderung klar formuliert sein. Wäre die etwa "Kernzone nicht in Kirkel" oder "Keine Wegsperrungen im Kirkeler Wald" oder eher positiv formuliert "Kirkeler Wald für Nutzung aller offenhalten." 
Außerdem muss man wissen, dass eine Onlinepetition zwar ein schönes Zeichen sein kann, aber nicht so gut auf Politiker wirkt, wie "harte Unterschriften", zu mal man mit dem lokalen Thema eher nicht auf Tausende Unterstützer kommt.
Da die Petitionen für die Politik keinen bindenden Charakter haben, wirkt es halt einfach beeindruckender, wenn sich "der Bürger" aufrappelt und irgendwo unterschreiben geht, als online einen Klick zu machen. Denn wer sich den Streß macht, der denkt vielleicht auch bei der nächsten Wahl noch dran. (Ja, so einfach sind da viele leider gestrickt...)
Falls Ihr Euch trotzdem für eine Online Petition entscheidet: Wo ich kann, helfe ich gerne.


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. April 2014)

Die Frage eines entweder oder stellt sich hier ja nicht. Denke die Online Petition würde ja noch ein zusätzliches Zeichen setzen.
Alleine über die "Open Trails" Facebook Seite der DIMB erreicht man über 15.000 Leute unmittelbar.
Dietmar Schäfer stand der Sache am Dienstag positiv gegenüber allerdings sollte man dann bald in die Pötte kommen, da die Listen mitte mai da sein müssen.

Wäre schön wenn wir vielleicht morgen am Flowtrail Fest die Sache diskutieren können.
Da liegen dann auch die Listen für "harte Unterschriften" aus.
Also kommt vorbei Ihr harten Biker!


----------



## Patrick323 (25. April 2014)

Besteht nicht auch die Möglichkeit einige dieser Listen in den Homburger Bikeläden erreichbar zu machen? 
Das wäre doch sicher machbar und wäre sicher sehr effektiv! 


Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## sportfreund78 (25. April 2014)

Es bestehen alle Möglichkeiten - man muss nur tun!
Bringe morgen ein paar blanko Listen als Kopie mit. Ansonsten gibt sie Dietmar Schäfer gerne jedem mit der ne Idee zum Auslegen hat.
Vielleicht kann sie ja auch jemand einscannen und so virtuell verfügbar machen.
Können ja dann rechtzeitig zugeschickt oder abgegeben werden vor dem offiziellen Abgabetermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick323 (25. April 2014)

Ich werd mir dann eine Liste besorgen. Will sie auf jeden Fall mit auf die Arbeit nehmen. Kann die dann auch gern einscannen. Komme aber frühstens Montag dazu nach Kirkel zu fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## saschakiefer (25. April 2014)

Sollen wir uns nicht nächste Woche mal wieder treffen? Wenn wir Dietmar Schäfer mit dazu einladen und Michael Hilberer Zeit hat, könnte man den Inhalt der Online Petition grad festlegen und dann Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Erstellt ist so ein Teil ja wahrscheinlich recht schnell. Ich sehe hier auch kein entweder oder. Wir sollten alle Kanäle Nutzen, die wir haben...
Bei mir ginge Mo. und Mi.


----------



## saschakiefer (27. April 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass das LWaldG des Saarlandes  laut Amtsblatt am 26.06.2013 nochmals nouvelliert wurde. D.h. die Angaben auf der DIMB-Seite sind eindeutig veraltet. Der geänderte Paragraf 25 "Betreten des Waldes" besitzt nun einen neuen Wortlaut / Ergänzung! Bei dieser Nouvelle hat man sich der Definition von "Waldwegen" aus dem Rheinland-Pfälzischen Waldgesetz bedient !!!
> ...



@<NoFear> Wo hattest du denn diese Info her? Das Gerücht der Novellierung habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gehört, aber nirgends was dazu gefunden.

Der Kommentar der DIMB Seite http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/318-die-rechtslage-im-saarland bezieht sich nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis auf den gleichen Text, zu dem man auch von der Seite des Saarlandes navigiert: http://sl.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesre...ris.de/sl/gesamt/WaldG_SL.htm#WaldG_SL_rahmen

Wir versuchen grad zusammen mit der Rechtsabteilung der DIMB rauszufinden, was den nun tatsächlich Sache ist. Dazu trage ich vorab ein paar Infos zusammen. Dafür wäre die Info sehr hilfreich.

Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## <NoFear> (27. April 2014)

Servus Sascha!

Also die Info über eine Gesetzesnovelle stammt aus dem Amtsblatt. Habe hierzu im WWW recherchiert und noch vor ein paar Wochen per Google den Gesetzestext eindeutig finden können. Habe eben nochmals gesucht und habe etwas länger gebraucht:

Aber dein Link =>  http://sl.juris.de/cgi-bin/landesre...ris.de/sl/gesamt/WaldG_SL.htm#WaldG_SL_rahmen
deckt sich mit meinem Suchergebnis => http://www.bundesrecht24.de/cgi-bin...xz=747576583&a1=0708&c1=1&c2=05&c3=03&c4=0301

Vergleichen wir den jurisischen Wortlaut in  *§ 25 LWaldG – Betreten des Waldes*


*alt:*
Waldgesetz für das Saarland, (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG), Gesetz Nr. 1069,
Vom 26. Oktober 1977,(Amtsbl. S. 726),* zuletzt geändert durch das Gesetz vom 5. April 2006  *

§25 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. *Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. *Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.


*neu:*
Waldgesetz für das Saarland, (Landeswaldgesetz - LWaldG), Gesetz Nr. 1069, Landesrecht Saarland
Vom 26. Oktober 1977 (Amtsbl. S. 1009),* zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 2 des Gesetzes vom 26. Juni 2013 (Amtsbl. I S. 268)*

*"(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine Wege.*

- der Wortlaut ist in der Tat der selbe - die Novelle bezieht sich auf die § 50 und 55 (§§ 50 und 55 geändert durch Art. 2 des Gesetzes vom 26. Juni 2013 (Amtsbl. I S. 268))

-* Ich habe mich beim Vergleich der Gesetzestexte auf einen Link bezogen, der am Anfang des Freds (19. oder 20. Post) genannt wurde: http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm#SAARLAND diese Quelle der DIMB ist "veraltet"...*


- Darüber hinaus müssen aber auch die zugeordneten Dokumente/ Rechtsvorschriften gelesen werden: http://www.bundesrecht24.de/cgi-bin...xz=174164194&a1=0708&c1=1&c2=05&c3=08&c4=0801

(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt ferner, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig...
abseits von Straßen und Wegen Rad fährt oder reitet...

(3) Die Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Absatz 1 Nummer 2, 3 und 7 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 15.000 Euro, *alle übrigen Ordnungswidrigkeiten können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5.000 Euro geahndet werden.*


----------



## Patrick323 (28. April 2014)

War heute in Kirkel und hab mir eine Unterschriftenliste besorgt.
Ich versuch die mal hier anzuhängen.

Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere sie auf der Arbeit mal auslegen. Oder auch den Bikeläden eures Vertrauens aushändigen.

Ist jemand vielleicht auch in der Untergruppe bei unseren Nachbarn hier im Forum unterwegs? Vielleicht da auch mal drauf Aufmerksam machen. Da kann man sicher den ein oder anderen noch erreichen.

Hat jemand noch eine Adresse und den Endtermin der Aktion zur Hand, so dass man dann die Listen rechtzeitig mit der Post abschicken kann?


----------



## saschakiefer (28. April 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ...
> - der Wortlaut ist in der Tat der selbe - die Novelle bezieht sich auf die § 50 und 55 (§§ 50 und 55 geändert durch Art. 2 des Gesetzes vom 26. Juni 2013 (Amtsbl. I S. 268))
> 
> -* Ich habe mich beim Vergleich der Gesetzestexte auf einen Link bezogen, der am Anfang des Freds (19. oder 20. Post) genannt wurde: http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm#SAARLAND diese Quelle der DIMB ist "veraltet"...*
> ...



Hi Christian,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Dass die Texte gleich sind beruhigt mich ein wenig, denn der DIMB Kommentar bezieht sich damit offenbar auf den "richtigen" Text 

Den Punkt mit der Ordnungswidrigkeit nehme ich auch noch in meine Anfrage mit auf. Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht, dreht es sich aber nach wie vor auch hier um die Frage, was ist ein Weg... Laut Kommentar der DIMB ist der Zusatz "Fußpfade sind keine Wege" jedenfalls äußerst wackelig  

Wie auch immer, sobald ich eine Antwort habe, werde ich die hier veröffentlichen.

Viele Grüße,

Sascha


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2014)

Also vllt. noch kurz was zu diesem Zusatz. Man hat sich bei der Gesetzesnovelle von 2009/ 2013 meinen Informationen zufolge dem Wortlaut des Waldgesetzes von Rheinland-Pfalz bedient. Dort ist ja bekannt, dass man den Gesetzestext auf Wege/Pfade mit 2 Metern ausgelegt hat. Dies würde bedeuten, dass es auch an der Saar eine 2m-Regel gibt. Bei der Veranstaltung in Wittersheim hat der Naturparkranger sogar von Wegen über 3 Metern gesprochen (absoluter Quatsch, ich weiß... jeder Waldnutzer hat eine "eigene" Vorstellung von dem was ein WEG ist  ) Eine eindeutige Rechtssicherheit gibt es demzufolge sicherlich nicht. Dennoch "verschärft" der Zusatz die Nutzung von "Wegen" im Wald...


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> ...
> Den Punkt mit der Ordnungswidrigkeit nehme ich auch noch in meine Anfrage mit auf. Aus meiner laienhaften Sicht, dreht es sich aber nach wie vor auch hier um die Frage, was ist ein Weg... Laut Kommentar der DIMB ist der Zusatz "Fußpfade sind keine Wege" jedenfalls äußerst wackelig
> 
> Wie auch immer, sobald ich eine Antwort habe, werde ich die hier veröffentlichen.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, was Du von der DIMB erwartest; unsere Rechtsauffassung ist ja hier mehrfach verlinkt. Zum Thema "Wann ist ein Weg ein Weg" hat sich HelmutK (bis kürzlich Rechtsreferent der DIMB und Autor der Kurzkommentierung) ebenfalls bereits mehrfach geäußert, unter anderem hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wird...e-in-baden-wuerttemberg.695105/#post-11889133 .

Eine Garantie, das sich ein Richter, der sich mit dem Thema befassen muss, dieser Rechtsauffassung anschließt, kann und wird Dir aber keiner geben.


----------



## neolytian (28. April 2014)

Hallo NoFear, 

Ich finde deine Argumentation richtig:



<NoFear> schrieb:


> Man hat sich bei der Gesetzesnovelle von 2009/ 2013 meinen Informationen zufolge dem Wortlaut des Waldgesetzes von Rheinland-Pfalz bedient. ...  Eine eindeutige Rechtssicherheit gibt es demzufolge sicherlich nicht. Dennoch "verschärft" der Zusatz die Nutzung von "Wegen" im Wald...



Diese führt mich allerdings zu der Frage: 
Wurde der DIMB bei der Gesetzesnovelle von 2013 zu den Ausschusssitzungen eingeladen bzw. wurde der DIMB als betroffene Gruppe bei der Novelle des Gesetzes angehört?

@hillecrane: Könntet ihr bitte die Protokolle der entsprechenden Ausschusssitzungen prüfen?

Falls der DIMB als betroffener Verband nicht angehört worden ist, könnte man überlegen, ob die eine oder andere *Oppositionsfraktion* nicht ein *Normenkontrollverfahren* im Landtag bzw. eine *Normenkontrollklage* beim saarl. Verfassungsgericht strebt. Das wären dann die ganz schweren rechtlichen Geschütze... 

Z.B. wurde doch in Hessen ein gemäßigter Entwurf erstellt und in BW ist doch diese besagte 2 Meter Regel wieder in der Diskussion. 
Außerdem wie handhaben eigentlich die Pfälzer diese Thematik mit ihren eigenen MTB Strecken? 

Gruß N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (28. April 2014)

@mw.dd ich erhoffe mir eine Aussage darüber, ob der oben zitierte Kommentar noch aktuell ist, oder ob sich etwas daran geändert hat, weil sich durch die Gestzesnovellierung die Lage verschärft hat. Ich habe sicherlich meine eigene Meinung dazu. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die wildesten Gerüchte darüber, was aktuell Stand der Dinge ist (die ich persönlich nicht im Gestz reflektiert sehe). Da ich/wir kein Jursit bin wollen wir (die Gruppe, die sich vor Ostern zum Thema getroffen hat) aus erster und vor allem juristischer Hand erfahren, was jetzt Stand der Dinge ist, um eine bessere Basis für die Diskussionen zu haben. Außerdem geht es um die Frage, ob es schon Erfahrungen mit der Sondersituation rund um die Kernzone gibt, und wie sich diese auf obige Fragen auswirkt.

Dass ein Richter immer anders entscheiden kann, wenn es hart auf hart kommt ist mir auch klar.


----------



## <NoFear> (29. April 2014)

neolytian schrieb:


> Hallo NoFear,
> 
> Ich finde deine Argumentation richtig:
> 
> ...




Durch das Anprangern der Nichtbeteiligung von bestimmten "betroffen Gruppen" wirst du glaube ich kein Normenkontrollverfahren erreichen. Ein Versuch ist es jedoch wert... Es muss von Seiten des Souveräns genügend "Druck" aufgebaut werden! Die PRESSE als vierte Gewalt muss auch mit einbezogen werden...


----------



## neolytian (29. April 2014)

Hallo @<NoFear> ,

Das Anprangern können wir nicht übernehmen, sondern die müsste eine Fraktion im Landtag übernehmen. 
@hillecrane : Seht ihr hier die Möglichkeit dazu? 

Parallel dazu ist der Weg, welchen @saschakiefer und @mw.dd gehen richtig, den DIMB und die Presse einzubinden. 
Hat schon jemand mal einen Leserbrief an die einschlägigen Magazine geschrieben? 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
N.


----------



## hillecrane (29. April 2014)

Hallo, 

wir prangern natürlich gerne, wenn es etwas zum Prangern gibt. ;-) 
In diesem Fall haben die letzten beiden Novellierungen des Waldgesetzes (2012 und 2013) allerdings nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation geführt. 
Die 2012er Änderung hat sich auf das Katasteramt bezogen, die 2013er Änderungen hat eine Befristung des Gesetzes auf den 31.12.2012 gestrichen, da das Gesetz bereits eine Befristung bis 2018 besitzt. (Ja, so sorgfältig werden im Saarland Gesetze geschrieben...).
Wie dem auch sei, entsprechend gab es keine Anhörungen, da es ja auch keine Betroffenen gab.

Das aktuelle Saarländische Waldgesetz sieht keine klare Definition der Wege vor, weshalb wir die Einschätzung des DIMB teilen:


> Im LWaldG finden sich keine weiteren Anhaltspunkte in Bezug auf die Unterscheidung zwischen einem forstlichen Wirtschaftsweg und einem "Fußweg/-pfad". Hier kann eine Auslegung ansetzen, muss aber auch den Regeln der Auslegung folgen und beim Wortsinn starten. Es lohnt sich also ein Blick in Wörterbücher oder im Internet ins Wictionary. Danach ist ein forstlicher Wirtschaftsweg jedenfalls auch ein Weg im Wald, so wie auch ein Fußweg ein Weg ist; ein Pfad ist ein schmaler Weg und somit auch ein Weg. Wir reden also letztlich immer nur über Wege und der Gesetzgeber hat sich weitere Ausführungen darüber, worin sich diese unterscheiden bzw. unterscheiden lassen, erspart.
> 
> Hätte der Gesetzgeber die Wege z. B. in Bezug auf ihre Wegesbreite unterscheiden wollen, so hätte er dazu etwas im Gesetz sagen müssen; das hat er aber nicht. Wenn man dann noch zur Kenntnis nimmt, dass der Gesetzgeber einen Unterschied zwischen Fußweg (= Weg) und Fußpfad (=schmaler Weg) macht, dann müsste man, wenn man meint, das habe etwas mit Wegesbreitenregelungen zu tun, auch die Frage beantworten können, welche Unterschiede bzgl. der Breite bei Fußpfaden, bei Fußwegen und bei forstlichen Wirtschaftswegen bestehen und wie man diese feststelt. Der Gesetzgeber sagt dazu jedenfalls nichts und das brauchte er auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Aber das gilt natürlich so nicht für die Kernzone. Wie ist der Stand bzgl. Online-Petition? Habt Ihr Euch in OTW darüber unterhalten?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sportfreund78 (29. April 2014)

Um es kurz zusammenzufassen:
Wie Sascha richtig eingeleitet hat wollen wir von den juristen der DIMB eine Klärung des Ist- Zustandes.
Wenn die Sache nun wie von Micha.DD angedeutet nicht klar ausgelegt werden kann sehen wir  (falls dem so ist)
denke ich umsomehr Handlungsbedarf die Sache zu klären, und zwar so dass das biken klipp und klar legal ist
und wir im Falle eines Falles (z.B. mal ein Unfall mit einer Jugendgruppe) eben nicht auf die wohlwollende Auslegung eines schwammigen Gesetzes hoffen müssen.
Der aktuelle Bikesport findet auf Pfaden statt, da beisst die Maus kein Faden ab und grad wenn ich attraktive Angebote auch für Jugendförderung etc bieten möchte dann muss ich diese Tatsache bedenken.
Und insbesondere das Saarland, das sich auf jeder Tourismusmesse als das "Radland" schlechthin darstellt.
Hier muss denke ich auch in diesem Zuge dringend den betreffenden Ministerien (Tourismus, wirtschaft, etc.)
mal das wahre Potential unserer Landschaft erklärt werden und nicht nochmal eine 100km Schleife über Asphalt und Schotter als
Bikeweg ausgeschildert werden.

Bezüglich der Online Petition gibt es nix neues, da sich niemand von uns damit auskennt.
Denke die Zeit wird da jetzt eh knapp werden.
Vielleicht sollte man diese dann für den Fall im auge behalten, dass das Waldgesetz an sich auf den Prüfstand muss.
Diese Debatte ist aber klar getrennt von den gerade laufenden Geschichten mit der Biospäre zu betrachten, da das ja lediglich die Biker betreffen würde und wie gesagt ja auch noch nicht geklärt ist.


----------



## Patrick323 (30. April 2014)

Patrick323 schrieb:


> War heute in Kirkel und hab mir eine Unterschriftenliste besorgt.
> Ich versuch die mal hier anzuhängen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere sie auf der Arbeit mal auslegen. Oder auch den Bikeläden eures Vertrauens aushändigen.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal gerade selbst. 

Bis wann müssen die Unterschriftenlisten wo liegen? 

Weiß das jemand? 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (30. April 2014)

neolytian schrieb:


> Hallo NoFear,
> 
> Ich finde deine Argumentation richtig:
> 
> ...




Habe hier noch einen atemberaubenden TV-Beitrag gefunden, der zeigt was auf "Regierungsebene" alles am *PARLAMENT* _*"vorbei geregelt*_" wird und wie eine Landesregierung einfach über alle Gesetze hinweg über ein Stück Staatswald verfügen kann.
Der Beitrag hat zwar mit dem Saarland und der Situation in Kirkel selbst nichts zu tun (= offtopic), dennoch ist er sehenswert sowie lehrreich und eine absolute Schande für die Landesregierung von NRW.

http://www.daserste.de/information/wirtschaft-boerse/plusminus/sendung/ndr/2014/kahlschlag-100.html


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. April 2014)

Als Abgabetermin stand anfang Mai im Raum.
Ich werde bei Dietmar Scäfer nachfragen die Tage wann es genau ist.


----------



## Patrick323 (30. April 2014)

Okay, dank dir. 
Ich hab nämlich ein paar verteilt, und die will ich auf keinen Fall zu spät wieder einsammeln. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Mai 2014)

Die Aktion läuft noch ca. 2 Wochen, also am besten mal den 12.Mai anpeilen zum wegschicken.
Postadresse folgt hier.


----------



## malben (1. Mai 2014)

Dies wurde gestern Nacht (Hexennacht) am Kirklerwald aufgestellt...
Gewagt oder Lustig. ..?!








gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Mai 2014)

Saugut "karikiert"...

Sollte man der Presse zukommen lassen...


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Mai 2014)

Find das Plakat als "Ottweilerer" natürlich super weil ich dann ja alles darf

dennoch hat der Verweis auf die Kletterer einen für uns mühsamen beigeschmack, da die Kletterer den Weg einer Sonderregelung bereits durchschritten haben und in der Kernzone mehrere Tafeln ausdrücklich das Klettern an 3 Felsgruppen erlauben.
Gibt zum einen Hoffnung dass was geht, zeigt zum andern dass wir noch viel vor haben und spät dran sind...


----------



## Ochiba63 (5. Mai 2014)

Bin in der letzten zeit auch auf sperren für Biker an den einstigen der pädcha bei wanderwege gestoßen. Ein Grund für das könnte auch sein daß durch starkes befahren die pädcha schon stark beansprucht werden.
An den letzten beiden we habe ich etliche stellen gesehen an denen mit stehendem Hinterrad steile Abfahrten runter gefahren werden. Und dadurch tiefe Gräben in die pädcha gezogen werden. Damit werden für die Wanderer diese Stellen noch schwieriger.


----------



## saschakiefer (6. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> ...
> An den letzten beiden we habe ich etliche stellen gesehen an denen mit stehendem Hinterrad steile Abfahrten runter gefahren werden. Und dadurch tiefe Gräben in die pädcha gezogen werden. Damit werden für die Wanderer diese Stellen noch schwieriger.


Das sieht man leider immer wieder und so was trägt sicherlich nicht zur Entspannung der Situation bei :-(
Aber ich denke, dass das auch ein guter Ansatzpunkt ist um mit den DIMB-Trail Rules gegenzusteuern und zu signalisieren, dass so was eigentlich nicht gewünscht ist. Vielleicht könnte man an solchen Stellen auch mit Fahrtechnik Sessions gegenwirken (ohne zu wissen, ob das praktikabel oder machbar ist, aber da haben @active-bikes oder @sportfreund78 vielleicht mehr Erfahrung)


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Mai 2014)

diese trail riles sind prima nur liest die jeder und hällt sich daran?
über das forum erreicht man nicht jeden biker.
das ganze ist sehr schwierig das jedem zu vermittel und appelieren sich daran zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> diese trail riles sind prima nur liest die jeder *und hällt sich daran? *...



Das ist der springende Punkt... darüber haben wir auf den letzten Touren auch schon drüber diskutiert. Papier ist ja bekanntlich "geduldig".


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Das sieht man leider immer wieder und so was trägt sicherlich nicht zur Entspannung der Situation bei :-(
> Aber ich denke, dass das auch ein guter Ansatzpunkt ist um mit den DIMB-Trail Rules gegenzusteuern und zu signalisieren, dass so was eigentlich nicht gewünscht ist. Vielleicht könnte man an solchen Stellen auch mit Fahrtechnik Sessions gegenwirken (ohne zu wissen, ob das praktikabel oder machbar ist, aber da haben @active-bikes oder @sportfreund78 vielleicht mehr Erfahrung)



Auch Leute *MIT* Fahrtechniktraining und mit *DIMB*-Mitgliedschaft sind im Wald als fahrende Bodenfräse unterwegs. Daran wirst du mit nem Training nicht wirklich viel ändern können. Vielen ist das schei$$egal... Da wird halt mal die Bremse hart zugerissen. Wie es dann hinter einem aussieht... egal... denn _*"mir GEHÖRT das ja nicht!"*_ Das ist doch die Mentalität vieler _Bodenfräser_. Traurig aber leider wahr...


----------



## saschakiefer (6. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> diese trail riles sind prima nur liest die jeder und hällt sich daran?
> über das forum erreicht man nicht jeden biker.
> das ganze ist sehr schwierig das jedem zu vermittel und appelieren sich daran zu halten.



Wenn's einfach wäre, könnte es ja jeder ;-)

Aber Spaß beiseite, da es nun mal keine Exekutive gibt, die für die Einhaltung der Regeln sorgt, ist doch Aufklären und Appellieren das Einzige was bleibt. One at the time...

@<NoFear> Das es immer und überall Deppen gibt, die man nicht bekehren kann ist klar, aber deshalb würde ich die "Bodenfräser" ungern über einen Kamm scheren. Ich denke, dass es viele gibt, die es einfach nicht besser wissen und sich nichts dabei denken. Ich war heute auf dem Zick-Zack-Pfad unterwegs, der in den Spitzkehren fast totgebremst ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand aus Freude am sliden macht.


----------



## spicy-doc (7. Mai 2014)

da hilft nur Demontage der Hinterradbremse: Spart Gewicht und schont den Boden.

Spass bei Seite, man sollte immer versuchen, wenig Spuren zu hinterlassen


----------



## Jobal (7. Mai 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Bin in der letzten zeit auch auf sperren für Biker an den einstigen der pädcha bei wanderwege gestoßen. Ein Grund für das könnte auch sein daß durch starkes befahren die pädcha schon stark beansprucht werden.
> An den letzten beiden we habe ich etliche stellen gesehen an denen mit stehendem Hinterrad steile Abfahrten runter gefahren werden. Und dadurch tiefe Gräben in die pädcha gezogen werden. Damit werden für die Wanderer diese Stellen noch schwieriger.


 
Ach Gottchen, die armen Wanderer, der 11cm breite "Graben", der durch ein stehendes Hinterrad gezogen wird, stellt ein unüberwindbares Hindernis dar. Wenn Du die Fahrer erwischst solltest Du sie vom Bike ziehen, ein Betretungsverbot aussprechen u. zwingen die Dumb äh Dimb Trailrules auswendig zu lernen.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Mai 2014)

Grad der letzte Kommentar zeigt ja wieder wie wenig Hirn einige in ihren Helm packen - aber auch beim biken hat man halt (leider) den kompletten Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft und einige lernen es leider erst wenn es zu spät ist. 

Dennoch gibt es zum Glück sehr viele positive Beispiele und sogar der Kirkeler Förster erwähnte, dass er vermehrt auf Biker trifft die freundlich, gut gelaunt dem Fussvolk Vortritt lassen und mit Respekt für Trail und Wanderer unterwegs sind.
Zuletzt bleibt ja noch die Hoffnung, dass auch diese weniger geübten Biker noch dazu lernen und den Anfänger Status, in dem man die Bremse und Biketechnik noch net so beherrscht bald überwinden.


----------



## Blocko (7. Mai 2014)

Für eine freundliche Kommunikation sowie ein faires Verhalten unter *allen *Leuten im Wald bin ich ebenfalls sehr und lebe das auch!
Ich kann aber auch die Ironie, die hinter #182 steht, verstehen. Über was reden wir hier? Wenn man will, dann findet man immer einen Grund sich über etwas zu beschweren und/oder ein Verbot auszusprechen.
Jeder halbwegs intensive Gewitterschauer (von den immer häufigeren "Unwettern" rede ich gar nicht) fräst bei weitem tiefere Gräben in Trails und Forstwege als ein stehendes Hinterrad. ...von Forstmaschinen im bewirtschaften Wald will ich mal gar nicht sprechen. Der Waldboden verändert sich mit oder ohne den Mensch.

Für Friede und Freiheit im Wald!


----------



## Jobal (9. Mai 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Grad der letzte Kommentar zeigt ja wieder wie wenig Hirn einige in ihren Helm packen - aber auch beim biken hat man halt (leider) den kompletten Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft und einige lernen es leider erst wenn es zu spät ist.
> 
> Dennoch gibt es zum Glück sehr viele positive Beispiele und sogar der Kirkeler Förster erwähnte, dass er vermehrt auf Biker trifft die freundlich, gut gelaunt dem Fussvolk Vortritt lassen und mit Respekt für Trail und Wanderer unterwegs sind.
> Zuletzt bleibt ja noch die Hoffnung, dass auch diese weniger geübten Biker noch dazu lernen und den Anfänger Status, in dem man die Bremse und Biketechnik noch net so beherrscht bald überwinden.


 "Arroganz schützt vor Ironie"  o. was soll mir Dein Post sagen?

Ich habe ganz bewußt zwinkernde Smilies vor u. nach meiner Aussage gesetzt u. extrem überspitzt formuliert um damit klar zu sagen, dass diese Aussage nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Das gilt im speziellen auch für meine Spitze gegenüber der Dimb.

Wenn Du wirklich über den Einfluss von Mountainbiken auf die Bodenerosion diskutieren willst, empfehle ich wissenschaftliche Studien dazu zu lesen. Alle mir bekannten schließen mit dem Konsens, dass, ... Mountainbikes keinen signifikant anderen Einfluss auf die Bodenerosion haben, als andere Wegbenutzer... Verstärkte Erosion ist immer auf das Vorhandensein anderer Faktoren, insbesondere falsche Anlage der Weg zurückzuführen...

Wie Bremsen mit blockierendem Hinterrad in der Öffentlichkeit bewertet wird, ist u.U. diskussionswürdig, aber ganz bestimmt kann man Bremsen mit stehendem Hinterrad nicht für das Enstehen von für Wanderer schwer zu überwindeden Hindernissen verantwortlich machen.

Abgesehen davon, halte ich eine Schlussfolgerung a la Blockierbremsen gleich verhält sich rüchsichtslos gegenüber anderen Trailnutzern für sehr gewagt u. in meinem Fall auch nicht zutreffend.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## active-bikes (9. Mai 2014)

Es gibt wirklich eine wissenschaftliche Studie bzgl. Bodenerrosion von MTBs. Da passiert in der tat nicht viel.
Der ist aber darin nicht von blockierenden Hinterrädern ausgegangen.
Bei der akutellen starken Frequentierung unserer Wege, vor allem in Kirkel, sollte man sich die Rutscherei unbedingt verkneifen. 
Finde deine Ironie an der Stelle unangebracht und muss mich entschlossen hinter unseren Sportsfeund stellen !
Wir wollen doch alle weiterhin stressfrei fahren .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (9. Mai 2014)

es gibt global schon ein paar mehr Studien:
Bjorkman, A. W. (1996). Off-road Bicycle and Hiking Trail User Interactions: A Report to the Wisconsin Natural Resources Board. Wisconsin, Wisconsin Natural Resources Bureau of Research.
Cessford, G. R. (1995). Off-road impacts of mountain bikes: a review and discussion Off-Road Impacts of Mountain Bikes: A Review and Discussion Science & Research Series No 92. Wellington, NZ, Department of Conservation. pp: 42-70.
Chavez, D., P. Winter, et al. (1993). Recreational mountain biking: A management perspective. Journal of Park and Recreation Administration 11 1: 7.
Edger, C. O. (1997). Mountain biking and Marin Municipal Water District watershed. Trends 34 3: 5.
Fritz, S. C., J. C. Kingston, et al. (1993). Quantitative trophic reconstruction from sedimentary diatom assemblages - A cautionary tale. Freshwater Biology 30(1): 1-23.
Gander, H. and P. Ingold (1997). Reactions of Male Alpine Chamois Rupicapra r. rupicapra to Hikers, Joggers and Mountainbikers. Biological Conservation 79: 3.
Goeft, U. and J. Alder (2001). Sustainable mountain biking: A case study from the Southwest of Western Australia. Journal of Sustainable Tourism 9 3: 19.
Gruttz, J. and D. Hollingshead (1995). "Managing the Biophysical Impacts of Off-Road Bicycling" or "Shred Lightly." Environmental Ethics & Practices in Backcountry Recreation Conference, University of Calgary, Alberta.
Hammit, W. E. and D. N. Cole (1998). Wildland Recreation: Ecology and Management. New York, John Wiley and Sons, Inc.
Hellmund, P. C. (1998). Planning Trails with Wildlife in Mind: A Handbook for Trail Planners. Denver, Colorado State Parks.
Hendricks, W. W. (1997). Mountain bike management and research: An introduction. Trends, 34(3), 2-4.
Herrero, Jake, and Stephen Herrero (2000) Management Options for the Moraine Lake Highline Trail: Grizzly Bears and Cyclists. Unpublished Report for Parks Canada.
Kasworm, W. F. and T. L. Monley (1990). Road and trail influences on grizzly bears and black bears in northwest Montana. Bears: Their Biology and Management: Proceedings of the 8th International Conference, Victoria, B.C., International Association for Bear Research and Management.
Knight, R. L. and D. N. Cole (1991). Effects of recreational activity on wildlife in wildlands. Transactions of the North American Wildlife and Natural Resource Conference.
LeChevallier, M. W., M. Abbaszadegan, et al. (1999). Committee report: Emerging pathogens - viruses, protozoa, and algal toxins. Journal American Water Works Association 91(9): 110-121.
Leung, Y. F. and J. L. Marion (1996). Trail degradation as influenced by environmental factors: A state-of-the-knowledge review. Journal of Soil and Water Conservation 51(2): 130-136.
Marion, J. L. (2006). Assessing and Understanding Trail Degradation: Results from Big South Fork National River and Recreational Area. USDI, National Park Service.
Papouchis, C. M., F. J. Singer, et al. (2001). Responses of desert bighorn sheep to increased human recreation. Journal of Wildlife Management 65 3: 573-582.
Roggenbuck, J. W., D. R. Williams, et al. (1993). Defining Acceptable Conditions in Wilderness. Environmental Management 17 2: 187-197.
Schuett, M. A. (1997). State park directors' perceptions of mountain biking. Environmental Management 21(2): 239-246.
Spahr, Robin. (1990) Factors Affecting The Distribution Of Bald Eagles And Effects Of Human Activity On Bald Eagles Wintering Along The Boise River, 1990. Boise State University, Thesis.
Suk, T. J., S. K. Sorenson, et al. (1987). The relation between human presence and occurrence of Giardia Cysts in streams in the Sierra-Nevada, California. Journal of Freshwater Ecology 4(1): 71-75.
Taylor, A. R. and R. L. Knight (2003). Wildlife Responses to Recreation and Associated Visitor Perceptions. Ecological Applications 13 4: 12.
Taylor, D. N., K. T. Mcdermott, et al. (1983). Campylobacter Enteritis from untreated water in the Rocky Mountains. Annals of Internal Medicine 99 1: 38-40.
Thurston, E. and R. J. Reader (2001). Impacts of experimentally applied mountain biking and hiking on vegetation and soil of a deciduous forest. Environmental Management 27(3): 397-409.
Tyser, R. W. and C. A. Worley (1992). Alien flora in grasslands adjacent to road and trail corridors in Glacier National Park, Montana (USA). Conservation Biology 6(2): 253-262.
Van der Zande, A. N., J. C. Berkhuizen, H. C. van Latesteijn, W. J. ter Keurs, and A. J. Poppelaars (1984) Impact of outdoor recreation on the density of a number of breeding bird species in woods adjacent to urban residential areas. Biological Conservation 30: 1-39.
Vaske, J. J., M. P. Donnelly, et al. (1993). Establishing management standards - Selected examples of the normative approach. Environmental Management 17(5): 629-643.
White, D. D., M. T. Waskey, et al. (2006). A comparative study of impacts to mountain bike trails in five common ecological regions of the Southwestern U.S. Journal of Park and Recreation Administration 24(2): 20.
Wilson, J. P. and J. P. Seney (1994). Erosional impact of hikers, horses, motorcycles, and off-road bicycles on mountain trails in Montana. Mountain Research and Development 14(1): 77-88.
Wöhrstein, T. (1998). Mountainbike und Umwelt - Ökologische Auswirkungen und Nutzungskonflikte (Mountainbike and Environment - Ecological Impacts and Use Conflict). Saarbrücken-Dudweiler. Incomplete Reference, Pirrot Verlag & Druck.


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Mai 2014)

Wir schwweifen da grad ab. Zweifelsohne wird keine Bremsrille unser biologisches Gleichgewicht ins Wanken bringen.
Aber die Debatte hier dreht sich um etwas ganz anderes:
Nämlich darum dass wir als Biker auf bestehenden Wanderwegen dauerhaft als legale Wegnutzer akzeptiert werden wollen.
Die Probleme die es in der Vergangenheit dazu gab sind jedem hier bekannt.
Daher werden wir, wenn wir hier eine gewinnbringende Regelung erreichen wollen nicht mit leeren Händen in solche Verhandlungen gehen können.
Und hier stellen Bremsspuren, egal ob schädlich oder nicht, einfach eine sehr willkommene Angriffsfläche dar und sind einfach eine
unnötige negative "Unterschrift".
Dass wir die Trail Rules hier nicht als Executive durchsetzen können und wollen erschliesst sich doch von selbst. Es funktioniert nur durch die Einsicht und dem Bewusstsein der Biker. Und hier war Dein Kommentar, ob ironisch oder nicht, einfach unpassend in dieser Debatte.
Wenn wir jetzt in den Gesprächen mit der Aussage auftreten dass doch Bremsspuren der Natur net schaden und es für den Wanderer
evtl doch auch spannender machen dann werden wir wenig Erfolg haben.

Die Trailrules sind ja auch nicht vom Himmel Gefallen sondern wurden von der DIMB genau zum Zwecke einer partnerschaftlichen, gemeinsamen Nutzung von Wanderern erarbeitet. Und wie die zuvor beschrieben Reaktion des Krikeler Försters ja zeigt tragen die Trailrules bereits konkrete Früchte...


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2014)

Abgabe / Einreichen der Unterschriftenlisten

Ich bräuchte per PN ne Emailadresse von Verantwortlichen der Kirkeler Bürgeraktion/initiative, an die ich die ausgefüllte Liste schicken kann.


----------



## Patrick323 (11. Mai 2014)

Oder eine Postanschrift.. 

Gesendet von meinem Hosentaschenfernseher


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Mai 2014)

Am besten die Listen zu Active Bikes.
Pascal bringt sie dann zum nächsten Termin mit nach Kirkel.
Wegen Postadresse frag ich noch bei Herrn Schäfer nach.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
es bewegt sich was. Am Sonntag, den 18.06. um 10:00 Treffen aller Betroffenen (Radler, Wanderer etc.) in Kirkel in der Gatsstätte "Tante Milli" zwecks Themen/Argumentationssammlung für den runden Tisch. Der soll am 20.06. stattfinden. Gleichzeitig sollen am Sonntag 4 (vier) Vertreter der Betroffenen für die Teilnahme am runden Tisch festgelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (12. Mai 2014)

ich kann am SOnntag leider nicht. Wenn nicht alle Stricke reißen, werde ich in Lac Blanc sein ;-)


----------



## mikisoha (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Ich fahr den Felsenweg auch gern aber gerade der letzte Teil vorm Brunnen wird, wie besprochen, durch diese Umfahrungen mehrfach vergewaltigt. Soweit so bekannt.
Aber das könnte man doch mit gezielt gelegten zB Baumstämmen leiten. Ich glaube nicht das es biker gibt die absteigen und ihr bike über Baumstämme heben um dann nach 5m wieder über nen Stamm zu müssen.
Wäre echt Schade wenn der Trail irgendwann zu sein sollte.
Und von wegen biken macht dem Wald nix. HALLO, merkt ihr noch was?
Schaut euch bitte mal die Kahlenberg Abfahrt an, kurz vorm Parkplatz. Da musste die ehemalige Abfahrt umgeleitet werden weil da nur noch freigerubbelte Wurzeln waren und die neue Umfahrung sieht nach 2 Marathons auch nicht besser aus. Wo vorher Gesunder Waldboden war sind jetzt auch nur noch freie Wurzeln. Wer das einfach abstreitet hat wohl die rosarote Bike Brille auf.
Gruß


----------



## sportfreund78 (12. Mai 2014)

Kleine Korrektur:
Der Termin findet jetzt am kommenden Sonntag, 18.Mai statt.
Nachtradler hatte da nen Tippfehler drin aber die meisten haben es sicher richtig gelesen;-)


----------



## nachtradler (12. Mai 2014)

Hupps, stimmt. 18.Mai.


----------



## nachtradler (12. Mai 2014)

mikisoha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahr den Felsenweg auch gern aber gerade der letzte Teil vorm Brunnen wird, wie besprochen, durch diese Umfahrungen mehrfach vergewaltigt. Soweit so bekannt.
> Aber das könnte man doch mit gezielt gelegten zB Baumstämmen leiten. Ich glaube nicht das es biker gibt die absteigen und ihr bike über Baumstämme heben um dann nach 5m wieder über nen Stamm zu müssen.
> Wäre echt Schade wenn der Trail irgendwann zu sein sollte.
> ...


Wovon sprecht ihr??? Ich fahre die Wege wöchentlich. Aber wo soll das sein, was ihr beschreibt??? Und wenn ein paar freiliegende Wurzeln stören, dann muss ich auf Waldautobahnen bleiben. Sorry, musste ich jetzt sagen.


----------



## mikisoha (13. Mai 2014)

nachtradler schrieb:


> Wovon sprecht ihr??? Ich fahre die Wege wöchentlich. Aber wo soll das sein, was ihr beschreibt??? Und wenn ein paar freiliegende Wurzeln stören, dann muss ich auf Waldautobahnen bleiben. Sorry, musste ich jetzt sagen.


 Hallo
Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden, ich habe nicht gesagt das mich die freigelegten Wurzeln stören sondern ich habe erwähnt das sie da sind und das werden die Gesprächspartner am runden Tisch auch machen. Alles abstreiten bringt hier glaube ich nix wenn man vernünftige Gespräche führen will.
Unwetter spülen Waldboden weg, ja ganz klar, aber fester Waldboden liegt da schon X Jahre und wenn der von Hinterreifen aufgewühlt und lose gerubbelt wird dann wird er beim nächsten Regen auch weggespült, leider.
Ich hoffe halt das man es sich bei diesen Gesprächen nicht verkackt weil man nix einsieht und nur abstreitet.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Mai 2014)

Der Reifen auf dem Hinterrad ist dazu vor allem dann in der Lage den Boden "aufzuwühlen", wenn er sich nicht mehr dreht.
D.h. anstatt bei Bremsmanövern "normal" zu bremsen, den ANKER zu werfen.... 
Ansonsten verursacht ein Reifen, meiner Ansicht nach, nicht mehr Erosion als Wanderschuhe, Laufschuhe etc. ...


----------



## mikisoha (13. Mai 2014)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Der Reifen auf dem Hinterrad ist dazu vor allem dann in der Lage den Boden "aufzuwühlen", wenn er sich nicht mehr dreht.
> D.h. anstatt bei Bremsmanövern "normal" zu bremsen, den ANKER zu werfen....
> Ansonsten verursacht ein Reifen, meiner Ansicht nach, nicht mehr Erosion als Wanderschuhe, Laufschuhe etc. ...


 
 Hallo
Genau so sehe ich das auch.

Gruß


----------



## nachtradler (13. Mai 2014)

(geändert): Termin runder Tisch nochmal nachgefragt.
@mikisoha: ich weiß immer noch nicht, welche Stelle du meinst. Felsenpfad und Frauenbrunnen haben nix miteinander zu tun, wegetechnisch. Ich bin die Kirkeler Pädcha (Felsenpfad, Schmetterling, Tafeltour etc.) vor ca. 25 Jahren zum ersten mal gefahren. Da lag MTB fahren noch in der Wiege. Aber selbst damals waren die Wurzeln schon freigelegt. Und über die Wege sind jetzt all die Jahre unzählige Wanderer spaziert. Die Veränderung der Wege ist dadurch mit Sicherheit genauso/mehr beeinflußt worden, als durch die MTBler. Ich überlege auch, wo die "neuen", ausgefrästen Steilabfahrten auf diesen offizielen Wegen sein sollen. Ich kenne einige Stellen, aber die liegen nicht auf den Wegen und würden eh von keinem Spaziergänger benutzen. Diese Ecken wurden zum Teil auch bewußt so angelegt (ich weiß: illegal), aber so ist es. Nichts desto trotz bin ich für die Legalisierung möglichst vieler Bereiche, inklusive eventueller Neubauten. Und einer entsprechenden Fahrweise. Das Problem ist halt die Kontrolle. Und zwar der eigenen Fertigkeiten, die leider oftmals in abrupten Bremsmanövern enden. Selbstüberschätzung bezüglich des Fahrtempos dürfte eben das größte Problem sein.


----------



## BiMa (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo und guten Abend,
im aktuellen Magazin "World of MTB" (06/14), ist auf Seite 158 ein sehr guter Beitrag was die 2-Meter Regel in BW angeht.
Die dortige Argumentation und insbesondere das Gutachten des BUND sind bemerkenswert und m.E. eins zu eins auf die Situation im Kirkeler Wald umzulegen. Absolut lesenswert!

Wenn Ihr an den runden Tisch geht, vergesst bitte den Kirkeler Tal-Pfad östlich der L 113 nicht. Dieser liegt z.T. auf Blieskasteler Bann.
Da es verschiedene Karten gibt, was die Ausdehnung der sogen. Kernzone angeht, weis ich nicht, ob dieser Teil dazugehört.

LG aus dem Warndt in meine Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (16. Mai 2014)

Tue...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/15/petition-zur-2m-regel-einbahnstrasse-oder-durchbruch/


----------



## hillecrane (17. Mai 2014)

Wie versprochen, haben wir das Thema Kernzone in den Umweltausschuss des Landtags gebracht. 
Kurzbericht:
Mein Eindruck ist, wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Verantwortlichen es nicht schaffen, die Protestierenden in Wanderer und Biker zu spalten. Das Gebiet wurde wie erwartet aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ausgewählt, CDU und SPD haben wie üblich nicht die Bürger, sondern lediglich die Gemeinden und Verbände in die Entscheidung einbezogen und halten an dem ausgewählten Ort fest.
Den längeren Bericht über die Sitzung habe ich in meinem Blog online gestellt.

Bitte haltet uns hier auf dem laufenden, wie es morgen und beim runden Tisch läuft.


----------



## nachtradler (18. Mai 2014)

Danke. Diese Aussagen lassen mich schwarzsehen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Mai 2014)

hillecrane schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, haben wir das Thema Kernzone in den Umweltausschuss des Landtags gebracht.
> Kurzbericht:
> Mein Eindruck ist, wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Verantwortlichen es nicht schaffen, die Protestierenden in Wanderer und Biker zu spalten. Das Gebiet wurde wie erwartet aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ausgewählt, CDU und SPD haben wie üblich nicht die Bürger, sondern lediglich die Gemeinden und Verbände in die Entscheidung einbezogen und halten an dem ausgewählten Ort fest.
> Den längeren Bericht über die Sitzung habe ich in meinem Blog online gestellt.
> ...



Der Server mit Deinem Blog ist anscheinend unter dem Andrang zusammengebrochen


----------



## BiMa (18. Mai 2014)

Am Sonntag sind Kommunalwahlen. Im Saar-Pfalz-Kreis wählt Ihr einen neuen Landrat. 
Noch ist es nicht zu spät. Ohne für irgendeine politische Gruppierung Partei zu ergreifen gilt immer noch, was ich bereits geschrieben habe.
Wahltag ist Zahltag!!!
Wenn  sich die sogennanten Etablierten über den Bürgerwillen hinwegsetzen, straft sie über den Wahlzettel ab.
Leider wohne ich nicht mehr im Saar-Pfalz-Kreis und kann es somit  nicht tun.


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2014)

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass eine Partei, die nen Kandidaten stellt, die Interessen bzgl. Kirkel auf dem Schirm hat. Das sind leider Klientelinteressen und die Sachlage ist zu "aktuell" als dass hier jemand nen ernsthaften Standpunkt beziehen kann.
Da gilt es das "geringere politische Übel" zu wählen...


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2014)

Und...
genau diese Gefahr der Aufspaltung in Wanderer und Biker sehe ich auch. Die betroffenen Waldnutzer müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen. Wie gesagt "Einzelinteressen" sind aufgrund der aktuellen Lage nur schwer durchsetzbar!!!
Zudem gebe ich zu bedenken: Die Dikussion um die Wegenutzung in Kirkel darf sich NICHT auf eine Diskussion der Wegenutzung im GESAMTEN Saarland ausbreiten. Denn ich sehe nach wie vor die GEFAHR, dass die politisch Verantwortlichen im Zuge der Diskussion auf die Idee kommen könnten, die geltende Rechtslage im Saarland a la 2m-Regel zu verschärfen!! Auch in dem Bereich ist meiner Meinung nach Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## BiMa (18. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass am kommenden Samstag Morgen, wie in anderen Stadten und Gemeinden des Landes, auch in Kirkel die politischen Parteien jeglicher Coleur für ihre Programme mit Ständen an öffentlichen Plätzen werben werden.
Was spricht denn dagegen dort mit den Leuten, welche sich für ein politisches Mandat bewerben, das Gepräch zu suchen und genau diese Thema anzusprechen. Hier geht es um ein ureigenstes kommunales Problem und wir haben nun mal Kommunalwahlen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Kirkel ein Ortsverband einer Partei dazu keine Aussage machen wird.
Geht doch als vor Ort Betroffene auf die Vertreter der Parteien  zu und bringt sie dazu, sich verbal zu positionieren und zu diesem Thema, welches Euch auf den Nägeln brennt, "die Hosen herunterzulassen".
Wie ich bereits vor geraumer Zeit gesagt habe: Die Wahlprogramme aller demokratischen Parteien unterscheiden sich nicht in dem Maße, als dass durch einen Machtwechsel gravierende Veränderungen in der Politik zu erwarten wären.
Warum sollte man deshalb nicht solch ein Problem zum Züngelein an der Waage machen und der Partei die Stimme geben, welche sich klar gegen eine Vertreibung der Bevölkerung aus dem Kirkeler Wald ausspricht?

Ich selbst gehöre keiner Partei an. Ich stelle mir aber vor, eine kleine Partei, welche bisher als einzige in diesem Thema für die Bürger "Partei ergriffen" hat, sitzt z.B. nach den Kommunalwahlen mit 25% der Stimmen im Orts- bzw. Gemeinderat von Kirkel.
Dann habt ihr zwei neue Verbündete! Den Gemeinderat und den Bürgermeister, welcher sich dann nicht ohne weiteres über seinen Rat hinwegsetzen kann.

Die Einschätzung von Nachtradler, welcher einen pessimistischen Kommentar auf die Nachricht von Hillecrane hinterlassen hat, teile ich nicht.
Ich habe diese Reaktion im Umweltausschuss des Landtages erwartet.
Eine Oppositionspartei stellt die Beschlusslage der Regierungsfraktionen in Frage. Es ist doch klar, dass dieses Ansinnen zunächst abgeschmettert wird.
M.E. beginnt nun aber erst die eigentliche Arbeit, welche von langem Atem sein muss. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bürgerinitiative vor Ort weis, wie man sich in der Politik, und nur dort wird entschieden, Verbündete schafft.
Schaut Euch doch um, wer von den politischen Veranwortungsträgern Radfahrer ist. Es werden nicht wenige sein. Spontan fällt mir der Bundesjustizminister ein, welcher u.a. im Jahre 2010 den MTB Marathon der Polizei mitgefahren ist. 
Und wenn dann die DIMB unterstützt, welche in BW schon einiges erreicht hat, stehen die Chancen m.E. gar nicht so schlecht.

Die Gefahr, dass sich dieses Problem verschärfend auf das ganze Land auswirken wird, sehe ich nicht. Dann müsste das Waldgesetz geändert werden.
Das Thema ist eh im ganzen Land bekannt nicht zuletzt durch den Artikel in der aktuellen BIKE, die Reportage im aktuellen Bericht und diese Forumsdiskussion.
Im übrigen birgt jede Diskussion darüber nicht nur Gefahren sondern auch Chancen. Und Ängste und Befürchtungen waren schon immer  schlechte Ratgeber.


PS: Ich habe in meinem Umfeld Unterschriften gesammelt. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich sie hinschicken soll?


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Mai 2014)

Kann mich BiMa nur anschliessen. Man darf sich net von Ängsten leiten lassen sonder sollte die Chancen sehen.
Je offensiver und stärker man hier für seine Interessen auftritt destoweniger ist es möglich solche Dinge am Rande abzutun.
Und selbst wenn das Waldgesetz dann in den Fokus rücken würde muss man glaube ich nicht mit einem Rückfall in die falsche Richtung rechnen,
da ja gerade rundherum die Gesetze bikerfreundlich aktualisiert werden.
Wenn das Saarland touristisch ernstgenommen werden will wird kein Weg an weiteren attraktiven Biketrails vorbeigehen.
Alle Regionen die dies bereits anbieten machen positive Erfahrungen damit.
Ich glaube die Entscheider und Ministerien haben da einfach noch nicht den nötigen Einblick in das Potential des Bikens im Saarland erhalten
aber das ändert sich ja nun zusehends...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachtradler (19. Mai 2014)

Morgen findet der runde Tisch statt. Mal sehen, was sich da bewegt. Die einzige Partei im Ort, die aktuell pro BI Stellung bezieht, ist die CDU. Ansonsten gibt es nur schwammiges. Entsprechend soll das ganze vor der Wahl nochmal in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. Meine Befürchtung ist halt, dass sich die übergeordneten, zuständigen Stellen mit einem "es ist so, wie es ist" zurücklehnen werden. Dort fehlt bei allen die persönliche Betroffenheit. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Mai 2014)

hillecrane schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, haben wir das Thema Kernzone in den Umweltausschuss des Landtags gebracht.
> Kurzbericht:
> Mein Eindruck ist, wir müssen sehr aufpassen, dass die Verantwortlichen es nicht schaffen, die Protestierenden in Wanderer und Biker zu spalten. Das Gebiet wurde wie erwartet aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ausgewählt, CDU und SPD haben wie üblich nicht die Bürger, sondern lediglich die Gemeinden und Verbände in die Entscheidung einbezogen und halten an dem ausgewählten Ort fest.
> Den längeren Bericht über die Sitzung habe ich in meinem Blog online gestellt.
> ...



... btw LINK funzt immer noch nicht...


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Mai 2014)

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...uergerinitiative-Runder-Tisch;art2802,5262541

_...Kirkels Bürgermeister Frank John war sich gestern im Gespräch mit unserer Zeitung sicher, dass man „eine Lösung findet, mit der alle leben können“. Wie könnte diese aussehen? John: „Die *nun gesperrten Wege könnten zugunsten der Natur zurückgebaut*, also verschmälert (<2m ? !!  ) werden. Trotzdem sollten sie als Pfade *für Wanderer und Radfahrer erhalten bleiben.*" ..._


_LICHT am ENDE des TUNNELS...?_



_... Schramm machte aber auch klar, dass die Sperrung von Wegen in Kernzonen von Biosphären eine zentrale Forderung der Unesco als Trägerin der Biosphären-Anerkennung sei. „Es wird also im Kirkeler Wald nie wieder so werden, wie es noch vor zwei Jahren war.“ Dies liege nicht zuletzt auch an einer erneuten Überprüfung des Biosphären-Reservats Bliesgau im Jahr 2019 durch die Unesco. Dann werde über den Fortbestand der Biosphären-Anerkennung befunden, so Schramm. ..._


----------



## hillecrane (19. Mai 2014)

So, mein Blog ist wieder online. War natürlich ein dämliches Timing. Zur Sicherheit hier noch einmal der Bericht von der Ausschusssitzung im Landtag:
Am Freitag war die Ausweisung des Naherholungsgebietes Kirkeler Wald als Kernzone der Biosphäre auf unseren Antrag hin Thema im Umweltausschuss des Landtags.





Besonders habe ich mich dafür interessiert, weshalb die Kernzone ausgerechnet in diesem intensiv genutzten Waldstück und nicht in anliegenden Gebieten des Saarforstes angelegt wurde und wie es dazu kam.

Natürlich gab es auf das “warum dort” keine klare Antwort – allerdings klang durch, dass die umliegenden Gebiete auch weiterhin forstwirtschaftlich genutzt werden sollen, was in einer Kernzone nicht möglich ist. Eine wirtschaftliche Nutzung der Kernzone ist nämlich ausgeschlossen.

Für das ausgesuchte Gebiet sprachen der hohe Altbaumbestand und das zusammenhängendes Gebiet. Außerdem wurde dieses Gebiet vom Saarforst angeboten.

Aber wie kam es überhaupt zur Entscheidung?​

2013 wurde das Gebiet in Abstimmung mit der Gemeinde Kirkel ausgesucht. Es gab auch eine Begehung mit den Verantwortlichen vor Ort.
Dann wurde ein Wegekonzept aufgestellt, mit dem Ziel Störungen für die Natur zu minimieren. Das Wegekonzept gibt dann vor, welche Wege erhalten bleiben und welche wegfallen sollen.
Aufgrund der von den Verantwortlichen nicht erwarteten Proteste wird es nun einen runden Tisch geben.

Nun stellte ich natürlich die Frage, wie die Öffentlichkeit bisher einbezogen wurde:

Nun muss man wissen, dass unsere Landesregierung eine etwas andere Definition von Einbindung der Öffentlichkeit hat, als wir Piraten. Wie dem auch sei, die “Öffentlichkeit” wurde dadurch “einbezogen”, dass die betroffenen Gemeinden und Verbände informiert worden und sich äußern konnten, darüber hinaus gab es wohl Sprechstunden für Bürgerm die “im Amtsblatt angekündigt” wurden.

Bescheid wussten wohl auch die Gemeinderäte und Ortsräte. Inwiefern die dann die Bürgerinnen und Bürger informierten, muss jeder in Kirkel selbst beurteilen.

Natürlich interessierte mich dann auch, ob man an der Ausweisung jetzt noch etwas ändern könnte. Laut Aussage des Ministeriums würde dies allerdings einen Neuantrag erfordern. An dieser Stelle machten die Vertreter von SPD und CDU im Ausschuss klar, dass das für sie keine Option ist – also nicht mit der aktuellen Regierung.

Die Nutzung durch Wanderer hoffen sie mit dem runden Tisch einvernehmlich zu regeln.

Da ich nun den Status quo kannte, fragte ich explizit nach der Nutzung für Aktivsportarten in in Zukunft. (Klettern, Mountainbiking).

Beim Klettern wird es wohl keine größeren Probleme geben, denn es gibt bereits eine Vereinbarung. Klettern wird an bestimmten Felsen erlaubt bleiben. Ich vermute, dass dieses Ergebnis an der etablierten Arbeit des DAV liegt.

Schwieriger ist die Situation beim Mountainbiking. Hier wurde klar, dass es bei der Individualsportart keinen von Seiten der Regierung akzeptierten Ansprechpartner – im Sinne eines Verbandes – gibt. Auf Nachfrage zur Nutzung hieß es eher lapidar, laut Waldgesetz sei das Radfahren auf Pfaden ohnehin prinzipiell nicht erlaubt. (Wobei der Waldbesitzer dies durchaus erlauben kann).

Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt, dass die Biker und Wanderer, die aktuell noch gemeinsam protestieren, im Laufe des weiteren Prozesses (runder Tisch) auseinander dividiert werden. Dadurch würde die Bürgerinitiative geschwächt und das wäre natürlich für die Verantwortlichen deutlich einfacher.

Die Biker müssen unbedingt ihre Forderungen formulieren und in der Diskussion halten. Soweit ich kann, unterstütze ich dabei von politischer Seite.

Keep on biking.


----------



## nachtradler (19. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich morgen mal gespannt. Frau Schramm soll mir doch bitte zeigen, auf welchem Blatt Papier die Unesco die Wegesperrung in Kirkel verlangt. Diese Anerkennung, bzw. Nichtanerkennung ist das große Problem der handelnden Personen. Ihr Job hängt daran. Nur habe ich in den Unescounterlagen nichts über zwingend notwendige Wegesperrungen gefunden. Schau mal hier: Kernzone = Betretungsverbot: http://www.unesco.de/br_struktur.html. Also dann Zaun drum. Wegesperrung ist zu wenig. Wenn das der Plan ist, holldrio. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Mai 2014)

..._ keinen von Seiten der Regierung akzeptierten Ansprechpartner – im Sinne eines Verbandes – gibt. Auf Nachfrage zur Nutzung hieß es eher lapidar, laut Waldgesetz sei das Radfahren auf Pfaden ohnehin prinzipiell nicht erlaubt. ...
_
Derbster Handlungsbedarf... für uns MTBler.
Der DAV hat schon viel Einfluss auf Seiten der Kletterer. Und ich kann mir sicher vorstellen, dass das Wort des DAV sehr viel Gewicht bei den politisch Verantwortlichen hat, da es sich um einen seit Jahrzehnten etablierten und bekannten Verband handelt. Mittlerweile baut der Verein/Interessenverband auch seine Bikesparte weiter aus. Da könnte man neben der DIMB natürlich auch mal anfragen. Was hat man schon zu verlieren? Eine zusätzliche Bündelung der Interessen, vereinigt durch den DAV, generiert vllt. noch mehr Druck auf die Verantwortlichen. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (20. Mai 2014)

hillecrane schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist die Situation beim Mountainbiking. Hier wurde klar, dass es bei der Individualsportart keinen von Seiten der Regierung akzeptierten Ansprechpartner – im Sinne eines Verbandes – gibt. Auf Nachfrage zur Nutzung hieß es eher lapidar, laut Waldgesetz sei das Radfahren auf Pfaden ohnehin prinzipiell nicht erlaubt. (Wobei der Waldbesitzer dies durchaus erlauben kann).​



OK, den Teil versteh ich nicht. Dir DIMB ist doch ein Verband. Warum ist die als Ansprechpartner nicht anerkannt? Und wo bitteschön steht im Waldgesetz, dass das Fahren auf Pfaden prinzipiell nicht erlaubt ist? Ich weiß, wir hatten die Diskussion hier schon hinlänglich, aber der aktuell einheitlich Tenor (auch der Kurzkommentar der DIMB zum Gesetz) sagen hier genau das Gegenteil...


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2014)

Du weißt doch wie das ist:
DIE verstehen unter der Aussage / Behauptung "wir haben die Öffentlichkeit informiert" was anderes als du, ich, aller MTBler hier Forum etc.
Wegen der DAV google nach ein paar Eckdaten (hängt schon mit der Mitgliederanzahl !! zusammen) und du wirst sehen wieviel Wortgewicht dieser Verein hat. ...


----------



## mw.dd (20. Mai 2014)

Der DAV ist sowohl von der Vernetzung als auch den Strukturen vor Ort her besser aufgestellt als wir (die DIMB), sein Engagement für das MTBiken jedoch sehr von den Handelnden vor Ort abhängig.
Die Akzeptanz eines Verbandes bei der Landesregierung wird diese wohl daran festmachen, ob der Verband die "Pfadregel" akzeptiert oder nicht; dafür steht die DIMB natürlich nicht zur Verfügung, und wie ich annehme, die Kollegen von DAV, BDR und ADFC auch nicht.
Der Ansatz, den DAV (und auch BDR und ADFC!) ins Boot zu holen, ist trotzdem gut; an dem Runden Tisch ist er doch beteiligt?


----------



## sportfreund78 (20. Mai 2014)

Jetzt stehen leider hier Mutmassungen im Raum, die dann leider im Laufe von 2 Beiträgen als zutreffend dargestellt werden.
In Bezug auf die *Kletterer* haben diese ihre Regelung nicht aufgrund eines starken DAV in trockenen Tüchern sondern schlicht und ergreifend weil sie das drohende Unheil deutlich früher kommen sahen als wir. Hier ist hauptsächlich das rechtzeitige und zielgerichtete Handeln von
Wolfgang Kraus, und dessen gute Vernetzung auf kurzen Dienstwegen für das Gelingen zu sehen. Der DAV wurde hier sicher auch in den Runden benannt aber steht hier nicht federführend in erster Linie und die konkrete Umsetzung vor Ort mit Hakensanierung und Freistellung der Felsen von zu grossem Baumbewuchs wurden von Forst und einer Gruppe Kletterer um Wolfgang Kraus realisiert.
Der Bericht aus der Politik von Hillecrane wirft hier auch einige Fragezeichen auf. Beim Auftauchen dieser Punkte wie "fehlende Ansprechpartner auf Verbandseben" und "bikerfeindliche und falsche Auslegung des Waldgesetzes" hat er doch hoffentlich als kenner der DIMB und des SRB
die Situaition richtigstellen können und auf den Kommentar der Rechtsabteilung der DIMB zum Gesetzestext hingewiesen?!
Am Runden Tisch heute sind leider keine offiziellen Verteter der DIMB oder des SRB eingeladen, da die Teilnehmerzahl auf 4 begrenzt wurde.
Allerdings haben wir mit Nachtradler hier ja trotzdem den in meinen Augen am besten informierten Mann aus unseren Seiten mit im Boot.
Dennoch ist klar dass wir hier lediglich als Quereinsteiger auf eine von Wanderern gegründete Bürgerinitiative aufgesprungen sind
und können meiner Meinung nur von Glück sagen bei dieser Gruppe und speziell Dietmar Schäfer und Frank John auf so offene Ohren getroffen zu sein. Unser eigenes Bikerprofil können nur wir selbst schärfen und um mehr öffentlichen Druck für das Biken auf schmalen Wegen kommen wir denke ich nicht umher. Aber die Tatsache dass sogar in Deutschland vermehrt "Trailcenter" eröffnet werden zeigt dass es möglich ist weitere Spots zu eröffnen wenn die Verantwortlichen nur das Potential des neuzeitlichen Bikens erkennen...
Der Bericht von Hillcrane zeigt aber auch deutlich wieviel Arbeit noch vor den Bikern liegt um endlich auch in der Politik mit klarem Profil
erkannt und gehört zu werden. Seitens der DIMB versuchte ich seit Ostern in dieser Sache ein Gespräch mit Hillcrane zu führen,
was aber leider nicht gelang. Daher kann ich nicht beurteilen mit welchen Informationen und welcher Zielsetzung hier in den Debatten für die Biker gesprochen wird. Es ist richtig dass er als einziger hier im virtuellen Raum auf die Sache eingegangen ist, dennoch hätte ich mir vor dem lange bekannten Termin des runden Tisches hier schon eine bessere Vernetzung und schnellere Informationen gewünscht.
So hätte man ja vielleicht doch noch die Beteiligung der Verbände erreichen können...
Aber vielleicht ist der Runde Tisch auch nicht das Ende sondern der Anfang der Diskussion...bleiben wir optimistisch und aktiv!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2014)

Wie ich ja gestern Abend bereits geschrieben hab, ist der alternative Ansatz den BM John in dem Zeitungsartikel vertritt (Erhalt der Pfade für Wanderer und Biker) nicht verkehrt und lässt hoffen.

Das mit den Kletterern in Kirkel ist richtig. Aber, ich habe nicht behauptet dass der DAV das Ruder für die Kletterer rumgerissen und die Felsen im Alleingang gerettet hat!!  Mit Wolfgang hab ich über die Initiative der Kletterer bzgl der Rettung der Felsen gesprochen. Die Felsen stellen seit Jahren ein wichtiger Eckpunkt im Kirkeler Tourismuskonzept dar. Klar, dass diese Einrichtungen "erhalten" wurden. Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Verantwortlichen darauf schauen welcher Dachverband im Hintergrund steht. Und wenn man da mit dem DAV aufwarten kann, sind die Verhandlungsspielräume größer.
Und warum? Die Erklärung könnte nicht einfacher sein: großer Verband = viel potentielle Wähler !!!
Zudem sehen sich auch viele Wanderer vom DAV vertreten und sind dort aktives Mitglied... diese Tatsache darf man nicht verkennen.

Bleibt für mich zu hoffen, dass beim Runden Tisch der BÜRGER zu Wort kommt. Dass nachtradler in dieser Situation der beste Mann ist, ist unbestritten. Viel Glück und überzeugende Argumente...


----------



## nachtradler (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
leider ist der Termin "runder Tisch" nicht lange bekannt gewesen. Ich weiß nicht ganz zwei Wochen davon. Eine bessere Vernetzung war in der Kürze der Zeit leider nicht machbar. Zuerst mal abwarten, mit welcher Argumentation die Verantwortlichen kommen. Die könnte bis zu Komplettschliessung gehen. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Nachweisbar nicht erfüllt sind die Anforderungen der Unesco, was Bürgerinformation und Einbeziehung aller Betroffenen Gruppen in offenem Dialog angeht. ein gewichtiger Teil im Anforderungsprofil. Heute abend bin ich und ihr dann schlauer.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für dein Engagement...


----------



## dobauer (20. Mai 2014)

Hier könnt Ihr gerne mal kommentieren...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15121662185.241184.45978762184&type=1&theater


----------



## sportfreund78 (21. Mai 2014)

*Wir brauchen eure Stimme!*

Für alle die es bei Facebook noch nicht gesehen haben hier nochmal der Link zum Abstimmen für den
Wettbewerb der Ing Diba Bank:

https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/66564/flowtrail-ottweiler-sparte-skiclub-ottweiler

Die ersten 1.000 Vereine im Ranking erhalten je 1.000 Euro, Geld das wir gut für den Trail und den Pumptrack gebrauchen können!
Aktuell sind wir auf Rang 1.171 - mit Deiner Hilfe kann es also gelingen!
Teilt den Link und fordet die Abstimm Codes an. Der Button zum anfordern der Codes ist rechts oberhalb des "Abstimmen" Buttons.

Die Aktion läuft noch bis 3.Juni 12 Uhr 

Vielen Dank für eure Beteiligung!


----------



## nachtradler (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern war der "runde Tisch"-Termin. Zentrales Thema waren natürlich die aktuellen Wegesperrungen. Anfänglich sollte es auch nur um eventuelle Änderungen (d.h. Tausch von Wegen gehen). Zur Erklärung der Notwendigkeit musste die Verkehrssicherungspflicht herhalten. Die bezieht sich zwar nur auf waldatypische Gefahren, nichtdestotrotz muss der Forst bei offensichtlichen Gefahren durch Bäume im Bereich der Wege einschreiten. Und je mehr Wege, um so mehr könnte es ja zu unumgänglichen Fällungen kommen. Was natürlich dem Gedanken der Kernzone widerspricht. Und schon stand unterschwellig die Komplettsperrung im Raum. Wobei der Gegenseite wohl klar ist, dass sie mit dieser ultima ratio mehr als einen "Sturm im Wasserglas" in der Gemeinde und darüber hinausgehend auslösen. Trotzdem konnten wir des Thema, trotz ersichtlichen Widerwillens der Gegenseite, auf die Ursache (d.h. Kernzone) lenken. Und konnten als Absichtserklärung erreichen, dass es zur Überprüfung durch das Umweltamt kommt, ob eine Verlegung der Kernzone möglich sei. Es wird also einen zweiten Termin geben. 
Die Bewertung fällt mir noch etwas schwer. Denn alleine diese Absichterklärung könnte schon darauf hin deuten, dass Ruhe einkehren soll, da ausser der Komplettsperrung kein Mittel zur Erreichen irgendwelcher Ziele von Seiten der Biosspäre gesehen wird. Argumentativ ist die Gegenseite (in Person von Hr. K. als Chef) schlecht aufgestellt. Stichhaltige Argumente hat er nicht. Er verschließt sich jeder Argumentation und lässt unterschwellig spüren, dass es ihm eigentlich egal ist, was die Bürger wünschen. Aber schauen wir mal.
Haben wir eigentlich keinen Radkollegen im Einzugsbereich des Landesumweltamtes?
Bezüglich der Radfahrer habe ich mich bedecktgehalten, aber am Rande der Veranstaltung einen Termin ausmachen können, um vielleicht sogar sehr produktive Gespräche führen zu können.
So weit erst mal. Weiteres folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kausbex (2. Juni 2014)

@sportfreund78

*Flowtrail Ottweiler (Sparte Skiclub Ottweiler)*
*aus Ottweiler*
Rang
*646*
Stimmen
*329*

*Das sieht ja supergut aus!!*


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Juni 2014)

Nein sieht leider eher schlecht aus, da die Vereine in 4 Sparten nach Vereinsgrösse eingeteilt sind.
Daher müssten wir unter die 250 kommen.
Finde es eh sehr schade dass angesichts der Tatsache dass wir allein auf Facebook über 1.100 Leute sind und jeder 3 Stimmen abgeben kann
nur bei 329 Stimmen stehen. Wenn nur jeder dritte abgestimmt hätte wären wir mit 900 Stimmen ganz weit vorne.

Zum Glück haben wir ja bei Saarland zum Selbermachen den Zuschlag erhalten.

Aber vielleicht geht ja auch noch was bis morgen Mittag 12 Uhr...


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. Juni 2014)

Habe da noch einen ganz guten Artikel im Nachbarforum gefunden:



rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> "_Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege*._"
> Wenn man das alles so liest, wie es der Gesetzgeber auch geschrieben hat, dann stellt sich die Frage, woran man Fußwege und -pfade erkennt? Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 1. Für eine Zweckbestimmung als Fußweg oder -pfad müssen amtliche Schilder aufgestellt werden.
> 2. Eine Markierung als Wanderweg reicht nicht aus.
> ...


----------



## mw.dd (9. Juni 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Habe da noch einen ganz guten Artikel im Nachbarforum gefunden:



Schön zu sehen, das unsere Seiten zum Betretungsrecht Anklang finden. Ich verlinke hier nochmal die Quelle:
http://www.dimb.de/component/content/article/51-open-trails/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz


----------



## saschakiefer (28. Juni 2014)

Bericht in der Saarbrücker Zeitung:

*Menschen müssen draußen bleiben*
*Umweltministerium äußert sich zur Sperrung von Wanderwegen im Kirkeler Wald*
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/saarland/homburg/Buerger-Kirkel-Umweltministerien-Waldgebiete-Wanderwege;art2802,5329061

Ob und was die Aktion gebracht hat bleibt jedem selbst zu beurteilen. Ich find's jedenfalls gut, dass weiterhin was passiert.

Gibts eigentlich irgend welche Infos zum Runden Tisch?


----------



## sportfreund78 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich denke an dem Status quo wird sich so schnell nichts ändern, was wir aber nutzen können ist nun das entstanden Bewusstsein der Behörden. Wir haben jetzt etliche Gremien und unterschiedlichste Ansprechpartner in Politik und Mimisterien auf den Bedarf der Biker aufmerksam gemacht und können da jetzt unabhängig vom Kirkeler Wald sicher was bewegen.
Habe hierzu mal im Open Trails Forum folgenden Thread eröffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/premium-biketrail-konzept-saarland.710532/



Am 9.Juli 17 Uhr haben wir bei der Tourismus und Kulturzentrale den nächsten Termin um einen ersten Wegenetz Vorschlag vorzustellen. Wir brüten schon über den Karten und sind im Wald und wollen im ersten Schritt eine endurolastige Verbindung von Neunkirchen Hauptbahnhof nach St.Wendel Hauptbahnhof erarbeiten.
Eine Anbindung von Kirkel durch das große Waldgebiet bei Wellesweiler/Kohlhof ohne viel Teeranteil
wäre meiner Meinung nach problemlos zu finden und auch deckungsgleich mit dem Gebiet das und von Herrn Zeck als mögliche Region für solch ein Vorhaben in aussicht gestellt wurde.

Wer hier aktiv mitplanen möchte meldet sich bitte zeitnah bei mir oder über die Flowtrail Homepage.


----------



## spicy-doc (30. Juli 2014)

Gibt es was neues?


----------



## sportfreund78 (30. Juli 2014)

Der Bereich Nk bis Wnd ist grob abgesteckt. Für die Anbindung kirkel oder Hom hat sich noch kein Team gefunden.
Die Gelegenheit wäre günstig, da die Politik sehr positiv reagiert hat auf die "Premium Bike trails" Idee.
Nächster Gesprächstermin bei der TKN in Landsweiler ist am 6.August um 17 Uhr.


Wer sich hier noch einbringen möchte meldet sich am besten bei mir oder per PN an 007ike

Wenn Ihr Vereine und Gruppen kennt , die sich bei diesem Thema auch einbringen könnten stellt bitte den Kontakt her.

Wir brauchen so viel Unterstützung wie möglich für die Genehmigung und wollen später Wegepatenschaften für einzelne Abschnitte

vergeben.


Gruß Martin


----------



## kausbex (1. August 2014)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Der Bereich Nk bis Wnd ist grob abgesteckt. Für die Anbindung kirkel oder Hom hat sich noch kein Team gefunden.
> Die Gelegenheit wäre günstig, da die Politik sehr positiv reagiert hat auf die "Premium Bike trails" Idee.
> Nächster Gesprächstermin bei der TKN in Landsweiler ist am 6.August um 17 Uhr.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Martin,

vielleicht macht es Sinn bei den Matschfindern, http://matschfinder.de/ aus Elversberg anzufragen ob die sich noch mit einbringen wollen.

Gruß kausbex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (2. September 2014)

Heute Artikel in SZ wg Waldklassenzimmer....


----------



## nachtradler (2. September 2014)

Habe es gelesen. Bleibe aber mal weitestgehend kommentarlos. Zweiter Runder Tisch steht wohl bald an. Und die Gerüchteküche kocht. Was ich aber nur unterstützen kann, ist die Aussage im Artikel über den Forst. Die Männer sind nur ausführende Organe. Also bitte keine Schelte über den Forst. Der kann nix dafür. Die ersten Wegesperrungen wurden wohl schon zurückgenommen. Viele Wege sind wieder frei. Zweck der Sperrungen hat sich ja nicht erfüllt, sondern ins Gegenteil gekehrt, da um jede Sperrung Umgehungen entstanden sind. Was jedem denkenden Menschen aber im Vorfeld klar war.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. September 2014)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Heute Artikel in SZ wg Waldklassenzimmer....



Für alle NICHT-Abonnenten:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...-Waldgebiete-Zweckverbaende;art446983,5416643


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. September 2014)

Leider ist aber auch schon wieder deutlicher "Wildwuchs" an Kickern zu sehen, was die Debatte sicher nicht vereinfachen wird...


----------



## sportistmord (7. September 2014)

Hallo
Ich finde es sauschade das sich viele hier so engagiert bemühen und vernünftige, konstruktive Ideen haben. Aber dann im Gegenzug von anderen alles zunichte gemacht wird. Die einen versuchen mit den Händen was aufzubauen, die anderen trampeln es mit den Füßen kaputt.
Kleines Beispiel gefällig? Heute war hier ne MTB Veranstaltung, anschließend habe ich meinen Lieblingswald nicht wieder erkannt. Mit meiner Tochter zusammen haben wir 21 Trinkflaschen und 69 Geltuben eingesammelt und das nur auf einem kleinen Teil des benutzten Waldes. 
Wie soll man da die Interessen von Bikern vernünftig hochhalten, kein Wunder das uns viele am liebsten aussperren wollen.


----------



## payne (7. September 2014)

Ich verstehe so Leute nicht die Glauben der Wald sei eine Mülldeponie zum Kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spicy-doc (8. September 2014)

Sieht aus wie nach "Profi"veranstaltung (Marathon DM St.Ingbert?), da muss man sich wohl nicht um seinen Müll kümmern....


----------



## sportistmord (8. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal
Problem ist nur das der gemeine Wanderer/Spaziergänger sagt das waren die "Mountainbiker" und da gehören wir alle dazu. Und das passt mir garnicht.
Hier im Fred zB wird versucht Streckensperrungen zu vermeiden, da sind solche Müllaktionen kontraproduktiv.
Gruß


----------



## sportfreund78 (8. September 2014)

Zur Kirkel Problematik und damit dem Kern dieses Threads gibt es am kommenden Donnerstag im Magazin "Mag´s Saar" im SR Fernsehen einen Bericht um 21 Uhr. Wir waren heute mit einem Fernsehteam im Wald und auch der Kreis der Wanderer und der Bürgerinitiative um Dietmar Schäfer kam vorher zu Wort.
Schauen wir mal was sich noch bewegt...


----------



## malben (14. Februar 2015)

Hat sich bzgl. Kernzone Kirkel zwischenzeitlich was getan? Hat wer neue Info's..?


----------



## saschakiefer (17. Februar 2015)

Die ganze Zeit war es eher ruhig. Die "alten" Trails waren wieder offen und eigentlich war alles wie früher und es schien sich auch niemand in irgend einer Form zu stören... Bis auf die letzten Tage...
Es sind wieder viele der Trails mit gefällten Bäumen zugeworfen worden :-( Wie das mit dem Konzept der Biosphäre, wo man keine Bäume fällen darf zusammenpasst erschließt sich mir jedoch noch nicht so richtig...


----------



## malben (17. Februar 2015)

Das die Trails offen waren hab ich gesehen.  Deswegen meine Nachfrage nach Neuigkeiten... wo wurde denn wieder "gesperrt"?


----------



## saschakiefer (17. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß, dass am DH vom Hohen Kopf zugeworfen ist, und der Trail am Ende vom Schmetterling (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) rechts direkt wieder runter dicht gemacht wurden...


----------



## Peter Lang (19. September 2015)

Bin heute nochmal am Schmetterling unterwegs gewesen, ist alles frei incl. die Verlängerrung am Ende. Hab das Bike aber der Ordnung halber komplett durchgeschoben.


----------



## nachtradler (31. Oktober 2016)

Lange, lange war es ruhig hier im Forum. Aber es hat sich einiges getan. Wegekonzeption Kernzone mit Verlegung derselben wird demnächst offiziell vorgestellt. Und es gibt einen Termin mit LUA, Forst und Biospähre bezüglich der Anlage von Trails zur Entlastung der Wanderwege. Hoffe dass ich bald positives berichten kann.


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Oktober 2016)

Servus!
 Da bin ich mal gespannt WAS genau geändert wird und WIE die Änderungen dann ausschauen !

Gruß & ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (31. Oktober 2016)

Na dass freut einen zu lesen.

Hab aber auch noch ne Frage: mir wurde erzählt, dass letzten jmd am Schmetterling "Bußgeld" i.h.v. 35,- € zahlen musste. Wäre vergangenen Montag gewesen (24.10.16)
Ist hierzu was bekannt?


----------



## saschakiefer (31. Oktober 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Na dass freut einen zu lesen.
> 
> Hab aber auch noch ne Frage: mir wurde erzählt, dass letzten jmd am Schmetterling "Bußgeld" i.h.v. 35,- € zahlen musste. Wäre vergangenen Montag gewesen (24.10.16)
> Ist hierzu was bekannt?


Letzten Montag weiß ich nicht, aber mich und einen Kumpel haben sie im Februar erwischt und dann zu 35€ "verdonnert". Aber kein Bußgeld, sondern ne Verwarnung (dagegen kann man ke nen Widerspruch einlegen).


----------



## malben (31. Oktober 2016)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Letzten Montag weiß ich nicht, aber mich und einen Kumpel haben sie im Februar erwischt und dann zu 35€ "verdonnert". Aber kein Bußgeld, sondern ne Verwarnung (dagegen kann man ke nen Widerspruch einlegen).


Und wer kassiert? Förster, Bliesgau Ranger,  Polizei? Hab zwar auch immer was einstecken, aber keine 35 Euronen... und keinen Perso. Zumal ein Verwarngeld nach Bußgeld Katalog < 20 € wäre.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Was ein Quatsch. 
Je nach Situation: Auf jeden Fall immer freundlich bleiben, keine Auskunft geben, nicht zahlen und weiterfahren!


----------



## saschakiefer (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch.
> Je nach Situation: Auf jeden Fall immer freundlich bleiben, keine Auskunft geben, nicht zahlen und weiterfahren!


Ganz so einfach ist es - zumindest in Kirkel - nicht. 

Bei uns war es so:
Angehalten hat uns ein Ranger der Naturwacht Saar, die dem Saarforst unterstellt ist. Beauftragt wurde der offenbar vom Tourismusverband der Gemeinde Kirkel, da es angeblich Beschwerden von Wanderern über Radfahrer gegeben hat. Was auch noch hinzukommt, ist dass es momentan massive Beschwerden gibt, da zwei Endurofahrer mit ihren Motorrädern durch den Wald heizen und dort auch mitunter recht rücksichtslos unterwegs sind. (So wurden die schlafenden Hunde geweckt).

Was man uns vorgeworfen hat ist das "Fahren abseits von Wegen im Naturschutzgebiet". Hier kommt es wieder zurück auf die alte Diskussion "was ist ein Weg". Die Position des Saarforstes ist klar: alles was man nicht mit dem Auto befahren kann ist kein Weg. Bevor jetzt einer anfängt: Ich kenne die Interpretation der DIMB. Aber am Ende des Tages stehen die 2 Meinungen gegenüber und so lange das nicht richterlich geklärt wird sitzt der Saarforst am längeren Hebel, da er nun mal die Bußgelder ausstellt. 
Und das ist der Punkt, wo es mit den "<20€" die @malben oben erwähnt nicht mehr passt. Da die Biosphäre ein Naturschutzgebiet ist werden hier ganz andere Bußgelder ausgerufen. Da bist mal ganz schnell für Nichtigkeiten mit bis zu 100€ dabei. Bar zahlen muss man da nix. Da bekommt man ganz ordentlich einen Anhörungsbogen und der Saarforst treibt dann auch die Kohle ein. Die 35€ sind nur ein Verwarngeld. Wenn man die nicht zahlt kommt es zum Bußgeldverfahren, nur dem kann man widersprechn. Da sind die Strafen dann höher. Mir persönlich war das Risiko zu groß mit dem Widerspruch nicht durchzukommen und daher habe ich gezahlt (wenngleich die Argumentation, warum ich trotzdem ich in der Anhörung dafür plädiert habe, mir nix zu Schulden kommen gelassen zu haben zahlen soll, wohlwollend formuliert hanebüchen ist.) . Mittlerweile sickert aber so nach und nach durch, dass das Ganze ein Abschreckungskampagne des Tourismusverbandes ist, und dass sie eigentlich selbst wissen, dass sie sich auf dünnem Eis befinden und daher das Verfahren nicht bis zum Ende durchfechten. Dass darf aber gerne jemand anderes ausprobieren 

Noch ein paar Worte zu der Auskunftspflicht. So weit ich es weiß und in den Gesetzen nachgelesen habe (wobei ich kein Anwalt bin), stellt es sich für mich so dar, dass der Ranger, was das Einholen von Personalien angeht durchaus polizeiliche Befugnisse hat (weil Naturschutzgebiet) und da werden Falschaussagen richtig teuer (ich will jetzt keine Outlaw Diskussion starten, das muss letztlich jeder selbst wissen, was er wie angibt).

Im Moment ist die Situation zumindest aus meiner Sicht recht unbefriedigend, da ich mich nicht des Eindruckes erwehren kann, dass der Druck gegen die Radfahrer immer höher wird und man an immer mehr Stellen mit Salamitaktik versucht uns einzuschränken (nicht nur in Kirkel).
@malben ich weiß nicht worauf sich dein "Was ein Quatsch" bezieht. Ich habe schon alles gehört von "Denen muss man gar nix sagen" über "die können dir ja eh nix" bis hin zu "da gibt man halt eine falsche Adresse an". Mag alles sein, aber ich denke das ist lediglich ein "Verschließen der Augen vor der Tatsachen" und nicht wirklich eine Lösung.  Am Ende des Tages ist man in irgend einer Form mit der Obrigkeit im Konflikt und alleine diese Tatsche finde ich eigentlich schon inakzeptabel. Ich möchte mir keine Gedanken darüber machen müssen, ob ich wem was age, ob ich jetzt ne falsche oder richtige Adresse angebe oder nicht. Aber so lange wir als Radfahrer nicht organisiert sind und keine Lobbyarbeit betreiben wird sich an der Situation nicht viel ändern und jeder wird für sich alleine damit umgehen müssen. 

Was Kirkel angeht wird es anscheinend eine Besserung geben, da die Kernzone ja anscheinend bis Ende des Jahres verlegt werden soll. Damit haben wir nicht mehr die Naturschutzgebiet Problematik, sondern "nur" noch dir normalen Konflikte (von denen ich persönlich bisher auch nie direkt betroffen war. Ich konnte mich bisher noch mit jedem sehr gut unterhalten und einigen). Ich denke, dass @nachtradler und viele andere im Hintergrund einen echt guten Job machen.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Meines Wissens können die "Wasweißichwas- Ranger" dir nur ans Bein pissen und dich abzocken, wenn eindeutige VERBOTSSCHILDER aufgestellt sind (Bspw Felsenpfad, da steht so ein EINDEUTIGES Schild). Den Rest mag ich bezweifeln, also dass man da ein Verwarngeld zahlen muss, wenn man da als "rollender Radwanderer" seine Freizeitaktivitäten ausleben möchte.
Was machen die Herren Bios-Pharisäer mit Biketouristen, die z.B. extra aus der Pfalz zig Kilometer anreisen, um auf den Trails rund um Kirkel zu fahren - wollen die Biosphären-Knechte denen dann auch auflauern und eine Strafzahlung einkassieren? Woher sollen die anreisenden MTB-Touristen wissen, dass der WanderWEG "Schmetterlingspfad" unter Strafe verboten ist.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr seltsam und höchst fragwürdig, auf was sich diese Biosphären-Kasper alles berufen!!!

Aber typisch Deutschland: erstmal etwas Fragwürdiges kreieren und DANACH erst registrieren, dass vieles davon Schwachsinn ist!


----------



## saschakiefer (1. November 2016)

@<NoFear> letztlich war das auch unsere Argumentation, dass man überall dort fahren darf, wo kein Verbotsschild steht. Und am Schmetterlingspfad steht nun mal keins. Das war der Teil mit den hanebüchenen Argumenten, dass man die wegen fehlender finanzieller Mittel nicht überall aufstellen könne. Aber als Fallback musste dann immer noch die ursprüngliche "was ist ein Weg" Frage herhalten. 

Ame Ende läuft es dabei immer auf das Gleiche hinaus. Es ist nicht klar geregelt, was ein Weg ist und wo man damit fahren darf und wo nicht und so lange das nicht geklärt ist werden wir immer wieder diese Diskussionen führen. Jeder weiß was, jeder meint was, jeder glaubt zu wissen, aber sicher sein kann sich dann doch keiner. 
Ich wollte auch nur meine Erfahrungen mittteilen. Bis dahin war ich auch immer der Meinung, dass man sich schon irgendwie rausreden kann und das letztlich alles viel Wind um nichts ist. 

Und ich möchte auch ausdrücklich betonen, dass ich das in keiner weise gutheißen oder rechtfertigen will was hier passiert. Ich stimme dir 100% zu, dass wir hier als Region und Land ein bescheidenes Bild in Richtung Attraktivität für Tourismus abgeben. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man sich mal die Tourismuskonzepte des Landes anschaut sind die eh für Bürger jenseits der 60 geschrieben. Die fahren ja kein Enduro ;-) Aber das ist Off-Topic.


----------



## malben (1. November 2016)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es - zumindest in Kirkel - nicht.
> 
> Bei uns war es so:
> Angehalten hat uns ein Ranger der Naturwacht Saar, die dem Saarforst unterstellt ist. Beauftragt wurde der offenbar vom Tourismusverband der Gemeinde Kirkel, da es angeblich Beschwerden von Wanderern über Radfahrer gegeben hat. Was auch noch hinzukommt, ist dass es momentan massive Beschwerden gibt, da zwei Endurofahrer mit ihren Motorrädern durch den Wald heizen und dort auch mitunter recht rücksichtslos unterwegs sind. (So wurden die schlafenden Hunde geweckt).
> ...



Das ist alles iwo nachvollziehbar, dennoch empfinde ich sowas als Abzocke. @nachtradler  traf ich auch schon auf den Trails und finde sei e Tätigkeiten im Hintergrund echt super.

Ich persönlich, auch in einer Gruppe mit ca. 5 Bikern, hatte auf den Kirklertrails noch NIE Probleme. Im Gegenteil, es fanden auch sehr gute Gespräche statt. Patrouillien des Saarforstes o.ä. sah ich bisher auch nie und bin mehrmals in der Woche in und um Kirkel unterwegs.


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Woher sollen die anreisenden MTB-Touristen wissen, dass der WanderWEG "Schmetterlingspfad" unter Strafe verboten ist.



Ganz klar, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Da braut es keine extra Schilder mehr. 

Der Trend ist bei den Interessengruppen klar erkennbar und gegensteuern kann man hier nur als Gemeinschaft. 
Vereine, Verbände und IGs sind hier gefragt. Werde also Mitglied in einem Verein oder einer IG Vorort und macht euch für das Biken stark, nur so ist was zu bewegen.  

Es gibt im Saarland auch einige positive Beispiele, also Gemeineden die mit den Bikern zusammenarbeiten. So was kommt aber nicht von alleine, das ist mit Sicherheit immer ein langer und schwieriger Weg. Aber dafür nachhaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

@saschakiefer
Sollten meine Posts den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich deine Meinung nicht toleriere, so ist das absolut unbeabsichtigt!!
Denn das wäre das Letzte was wir brauchen- dass sich die Bikegemeinde hier im Forum gegenseitig anschei....

Btw.: Ich würde es gerne mal drauf ankommen lassen... zufällig erwischt und zu ner Strafzahlung verdonnert werden, nicht zahlen und vor Gericht gehen. Ich glaube, sowohl mit der Wegedefinition als auch mit den Verbotsschildern haben die dann ne schlechte Verhandlungsposition.

Das Tourismuskonzept des Saarlandes ist gerade was die Zielgruppe der jüngeren Personen <50 Jahre im "Sportbereich" angeht teilweise sehr zu belächeln.


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2016)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Was man uns vorgeworfen hat ist das "Fahren abseits von Wegen im Naturschutzgebiet".





<NoFear> schrieb:


> dass der WanderWEG "Schmetterlingspfad"



Wenn es ein ausgewiesener "Wander"weg ist, wie kann es dann kein Weg sein?
Ich hätte mir das Verfahren gegönnt  (vorher allerdings die NSG-VO gelesen)



saschakiefer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sickert aber so nach und nach durch, dass das Ganze ein Abschreckungskampagne des Tourismusverbandes ist,



Dort liegt der Hase wohl im Pfeffer. Lehrreich ist ein Blick nach Bayern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/altmuehltal-panoramaweg.579777/page-12#post-14149603


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Da braut es keine extra Schilder mehr.


 
Satz 1: stimmt, Binsenweisheit
Satz 2: sehe ich nicht so - das ist ein Weg und Wege befahren ist solange erlaubt, solange es nicht EINDEUTIG verboten ist! Und sowas erreiche ich im schilderverliebten Deutschland NUR MIT EINEM SCHILD... einem VERBOTSSCHILD


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. November 2016)

Wege ja Pfade nein, so steht das nun mal im saarländischen Waldgesetzt.

Ich wollte es aber nicht vor Gericht darauf ankommen lassen, von einem Richter, der ggf. Trailsüchtige Biker mit Junkies verwechselt einen Präzedenzfall zu erstreiten. 

Daher bin ich eher für Deeskalation und die Schaffung von Akzeptanz für diesen geliebten Sport.


----------



## saschakiefer (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Satz 1: stimmt, Binsenweisheit
> Satz 2: sehe ich nicht so - das ist ein Weg und Wege befahren ist solange erlaubt, solange es nicht EINDEUTIG verboten ist! Und sowas erreiche ich im schilderverliebten Deutschland NUR MIT EINEM SCHILD... einem VERBOTSSCHILD



Und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Deine Aussage stimmt grundsätzlich, aber nach der Sichtweise des Saarforstes ist es nun mal kein Weg, sondern ein Pfad (sagt ja schon der Name ;-) - und da ist jetzt kein Witz, das war Teil der Begründung für unsere Verwarnung). Da steht halt Meinung gegen Meinung und letztlich kann das nur ein Gericht klären.


----------



## saschakiefer (1. November 2016)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ich wollte es aber nicht vor Gericht darauf ankommen lassen, von einem Richter, der ggf. Trailsüchtige Biker mit Junkies verwechselt einen Präzedenzfall zu erstreiten.



Und genau deshalb ist ja noch nix passiert. Weil jede Seite irgendwie Angst hat in einem Präzedenzfall den kürzeren zu ziehen. Meiner Meinung nacht läuft es aber über kurz oder lang darauf hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Ich glaube es ist besser, wir starten die Diskussion um Weg und Pfad erst gar nicht. Das führt zu nichts. Solange das nicht geklärt ist, dreht man sich beim Argumentieren ständig im Kreis.

Natürlich bin ich generell auch für Deeskalation, trotzdem empfinde ich die Herangehensweise des Saarforstes und auch des Biosphärenzweckverbandes als arrogant und eben nicht deeskalierend. Da werden Waldnutzer einfach runtergebuttert... tss tss tss 
"Arroganz der Macht"  nur das zählt bei denen...


----------



## saschakiefer (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist besser, wir starten die Diskussion um Weg und Pfad erst gar nicht. Das führt zu nichts. Solange das nicht geklärt ist, dreht man sich beim Argumentieren ständig im Kreis.
> 
> Natürlich bin ich generell auch für Deeskalation, trotzdem empfinde ich die Herangehensweise des Saarforstes und auch des Biosphärenzweckvereines als arrogant und eben nicht deeskalierend. Da werden Waldnutzer einfach runtergebuttert... tss tss tss
> "Arroganz der Macht"  nur das zählt bei denen...



+1


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. November 2016)

Genau, da hilft es nur gemeinsam dagegen zu halten. 

Im übrigen dürfen die Wanderer nach festlegen der "Kernzone" wohl auch nicht mehr überall rumlaufe, das ist genauso bescheuert.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Genau, da hilft es nur gemeinsam dagegen zu halten.
> 
> Im übrigen dürfen die Wanderer nach festlegen der "Kernzone" wohl auch nicht mehr überall rumlaufe, das ist genauso bescheuert.



Das meinte ich ja....  aber die Diskussion hatten wir schon!


----------



## malben (1. November 2016)

Nochmal zum Thema DIMB IG, gibt es eine im Bezug auf Kirkel? Soweit ich weiss ist @sportfreund78 von den Flowtrailern in Ottweiler mit dabei


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

Es würde ja auch nichts dagegen sprechen eine eigene IG "Saarpfalz /Westpfalz" zu eröffnen. Ich seh darin kein Problem.


----------



## malben (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Es würde ja auch nichts dagegen sprechen eine eigene IG "Saarpfalz /Westpfalz" zu eröffnen. Ich seh darin kein Problem.


Ich auch nicht. Fahre recht häufig in den Bereichen Kirkel, Homburg, Landstuhl und gelegentlich bei Dahn.
Und Mitglied in der DIMB bin ich eh.

Wobei es die IG Saar sowie die IG Pfalz schon ne weile gibt


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Fahre recht häufig in den Bereichen Kirkel, Homburg, Landstuhl und gelegentlich bei Dahn.
> Und Mitglied in der DIMB bin ich eh.


Bin seit der Flowtrail-Geschichte in OTW Mitglied bei der DIMB.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Es würde ja auch nichts dagegen sprechen eine eigene IG "Saarpfalz /Westpfalz" zu eröffnen. Ich seh darin kein Problem.



Wäre auch im Hinblick auf die zukünftigen Bikepark / Flowtrailpläne in Zweibrücken eine lohnenswerte Institution.


----------



## malben (1. November 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wäre auch im Hinblick auf die zukünftigen Bikepark / Flowtrailpläne in Zweibrücken eine lohnenswerte Institution.


Wäre super wenn wir noch weitere Biker/Innen für ne IG Gewinnen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (1. November 2016)

Es gäbe aber evtl. nen kleinen Haken. Hier der Auszug aus der IG Ordnung:

"3  Räumliche  Begrenzung  &  Namensgebung Der  Name  und  die  Grenzen  einer  DIMB  IG  werden  durch  den  Erweiterten  Vorstand  der  DIMB  in enger  Abstimmung  mit  den  Begründern  der  IG  und  dem  jeweiligen  Landesverbandsvorstand festgelegt. Je  regionalem  Gebiet  wird  grundsätzlich  nur  eine  IG  zugelassen.  *Bei  der  Gebietsfestlegung  der  IG sollte  das  Überschreiten  von  Bundeslandgrenzen  grundsätzlich  vermieden  werden. Der  Name  wird  einheitlich  mit  „DIMB  IG  Regionname“  festgelegt."*

Aber fragen kostet nicht's...


----------



## phoenicks (1. November 2016)

Bei der IG HOMetrails bin ich dabei!


----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2016)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Daher bin ich eher für Deeskalation und die Schaffung von Akzeptanz



Wäre mir recht, an sich habe ich gar keine Lust auf Streit.
Wenn allerdings ein paar Touristiker meinen, "ihre" Premiumwege mit behördlicher Hilfe vor den bösen Bikern schützen zu müssen, muss man sich wehren - siehe Altmühltal.


----------



## Jobal (2. November 2016)

Traurig...

Vorausschauendes Fahren zählt also in Zukunft doppelt....   Machen wir es den Jungs von der Naturwacht wenigstens so schwer wie möglich einen zu erwischen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## <NoFear> (5. November 2016)

Jobal schrieb:


> Traurig...
> 
> Vorausschauendes Fahren zählt also in Zukunft doppelt....   Machen wir es den Jungs von der Naturwacht wenigstens so schwer wie möglich einen zu erwischen.
> 
> Ciao Jobal



Catch me if you can


----------



## saschakiefer (5. November 2016)

@malben hat die Idee der IG Saarpfalz/Westpfalz aufgegriffen und bei der DIMB nachgefragt, ob so was möglich wäre. Grundsätzlich hat die DIMB grünes Licht dafür gegeben.
Jetzt gilt es auch Farbe zu bekennen und uns als Locals zusammenzufinden, denn nur so lässt sich dann auch was bewegen.

Dazu gibt es einen neuen Threat. Wäre cool, wenn sich viele Interessierte aus dem Bereich zusammenfinden würden. Damit hätten wir die Chance gezielt unsere lokalen Interessen zu vertreten.


----------



## Flohman (18. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich schon genauere Infos zur Verlegung der Kernzone?


----------



## saschakiefer (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Situation im Kirkler Wald wurde von Michael Hilber (Piraten) heute in seine Video Blog thematisiert.


----------



## saschakiefer (9. Januar 2017)

Heute in den Kirkeler Nachrichten gefunden. Der Termin ist sicherlich auch für uns Biker interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (9. Januar 2017)

danke für die Info...


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Januar 2017)

Findet die Veranstaltung hier statt: Jochen-Klepper-Haus, Triftstraße 8 a, 66459 Kirkel   ??

Wenn ich an dem Tag  Zeit habe, komme ich vorbei.


----------



## saschakiefer (9. Januar 2017)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Findet die Veranstaltung hier statt: Jochen-Klepper-Haus, Triftstraße 8 a, 66459 Kirkel   ??



Da es im Kirkeler Amtsblatt stand und um Kirkel geht, nehme ich an, dass das die Adresse ist. Sonst kenne ich auch kein Jochen-Keppler-Haus.


----------



## kausbex (2. Februar 2017)

Leider hatte ich keine Gelegenheit bei der Informationsveranstaltung zum neuen Wegekonzept persönlich anwesend zu sein. Vielleicht kann jemand der vor Ort war eine kurze Zusammenfassung posten. Die Saison fängt ja schließlich bald wieder an.


----------



## Lukas92 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich mische mich hier mal ein ;-) Vor einiger Zeit wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass es Gespräche bzgl. alternativen Trails zur Entlastung der Kernzone gab. Das Ergebnis war eigentlich sehr positiv, von offizieller Seite besteht der Wunsch einen "Trailspark" zu verwirklichen um die MTB`ler von den Trails in der Kernzone fernzuhalten. In Absprache mit Saarforst etc. habe ich ein solchen Wegekonzept erstellt und nächsten Donnerstag einen Begehungstermin. Es sollen wenn alles nach Plan klappt 7-8 Trails entstehen, abwechslungsreich und eventuell mit Anbindung an die Pur.

Kurze Eckdaten der Runde: 20-25 km; ca. 800hm; 7-8 Trails überwiegend bergab.

Das steckt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen und ich habe keine Ahnung wie schnell, langsam das vor ran geht...


Ride on ;-)


----------



## BiMa (9. Februar 2017)

Im Beitrag von Nachtradler vom 31.10.2016 war von der Verlegung der Kernzone die Rede.
Was ist da wirklich dran und wo gibt es eine Seite,  auf der die Ergebnisse des runden Tischs vorgestellt werden?
Die zentrale Frage, welche m.E. nicht nur mich bewegt: Kann man auch in Zukunft auf dem Schmetterlings- und Wildsaupfad fahren?
Wäre schön. Ich bin dort schon 30 Jahre unterwegs und wäre es in Zukunft auch weiterhin gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohman (9. Februar 2017)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> Ich mische mich hier mal ein ;-) Vor einiger Zeit wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass es Gespräche bzgl. alternativen Trails zur Entlastung der Kernzone gab. Das Ergebnis war eigentlich sehr positiv, von offizieller Seite besteht der Wunsch einen "Trailspark" zu verwirklichen um die MTB`ler von den Trails in der Kernzone fernzuhalten. In Absprache mit Saarforst etc. habe ich ein solchen Wegekonzept erstellt und nächsten Donnerstag einen Begehungstermin. Es sollen wenn alles nach Plan klappt 7-8 Trails entstehen, abwechslungsreich und eventuell mit Anbindung an die Pur.
> 
> Kurze Eckdaten der Runde: 20-25 km; ca. 800hm; 7-8 Trails überwiegend bergab.
> 
> ...


Super Sache. Melde dich einfach wenn du Unterstützung brauchst...


----------



## Lukas92 (10. Februar 2017)

BiMa schrieb:


> Im Beitrag von Nachtradler vom 31.10.2016 war von der Verlegung der Kernzone die Rede.
> Was ist da wirklich dran und wo gibt es eine Seite,  auf der die Ergebnisse des runden Tischs vorgestellt werden?
> Die zentrale Frage, welche m.E. nicht nur mich bewegt: Kann man auch in Zukunft auf dem Schmetterlings- und Wildsaupfad fahren?
> Wäre schön. Ich bin dort schon 30 Jahre unterwegs und wäre es in Zukunft auch weiterhin gerne.


Naturwacht und Saarforst beziehen sich hier auf das Waldgesetz und die Besonderheiten der Kernzone, die das fahren abseits von Wegen untersagt, deshalb wird nach einer Lösung in Form von "ersatz Trails" gesucht. Radfahren in Kirkel ohne Schmetterling und Wildsau ist schwer, aber wenns eine geile neue Tour gibt bestimmt auch verkraftbar ;-)

Danke, hoffentlich gibts nächste Woche positives zu berichten dann kann man auch etwas mehr ins Detail gehen...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2017)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> die Besonderheiten der Kernzone, die das fahren abseits von Wegen untersagt,



Das Fahren abseits von Wegen ist generell untersagt.



Lukas92 schrieb:


> Radfahren in Kirkel ohne Schmetterling und Wildsau ist schwer, aber wenns eine geile neue Tour gibt bestimmt auch verkraftbar



Es gilt immer noch: Dem Weg, auf dem ein Fußgänger laufen darf, schadet auch ein Radfahrer (im Sinne des Naturschutz) nicht. 
Evt. eine "geile neue Tour" zum Ausgleich einer willkürlichen Wegsperrung ist ein gefährlicher Handel.


----------



## BiMa (10. Februar 2017)

Ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag, wo von einer Verlegung der Kernzone die Rede ist.

https://www.facebook.com/tante.milli/posts/1848950448707569

Wo soll sie denn hinkommen und welche neuen Bereiche umfass sie?
Liegen denn die genannten Wege dann noch in der Kernzone?


----------



## Lukas92 (13. Februar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das Fahren abseits von Wegen ist generell untersagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten; 1. die Wege werden offiziell per Schild gesperrt für Radfahrer und es gibt vermehrt Kontrollen oder eben 2. man findet eine Lsöung in Form einer ausgleichs Tour die beide Seiten glücklich macht.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Februar 2017)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten; 1. die Wege werden offiziell per Schild gesperrt für Radfahrer und es gibt vermehrt Kontrollen oder eben 2. man findet eine Lsöung in Form einer ausgleichs Tour die beide Seiten glücklich macht.



Und bei Lösung 2 werden keine Wege gesperrt und demzufolge gibt es auch nichts zu kontrollieren?


----------



## Lukas92 (13. Februar 2017)

BiMa schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Beitrag, wo von einer Verlegung der Kernzone die Rede ist.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tante.milli/posts/1848950448707569
> 
> ...


Für die betroffenen Wege macht das keinen Unterschied


mw.dd schrieb:


> Und bei Lösung 2 werden keine Wege gesperrt und demzufolge gibt es auch nichts zu kontrollieren?


Doch das fahren auf Felsenpfad, Schmetterling und allen anderen Pfaden in der Biosphäre ist untersagt, es soll aber eben eine Alternative geben.


----------



## mw.dd (13. Februar 2017)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> Doch das fahren auf Felsenpfad, Schmetterling und allen anderen Pfaden in der Biosphäre ist untersagt, es soll aber eben eine Alternative geben.


Daher schrieb ich:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Evt. eine "geile neue Tour" zum Ausgleich einer willkürlichen Wegsperrung ist ein gefährlicher Handel.


Die von Dir genannten "2 Möglichkeiten" sind keine.


----------



## malben (13. Februar 2017)

Streng genommen ist in der KERNZONE, welche DIREKT hinter KIRKEL beginnt, sogar das WANDERN untersagt!! nur mal so am rande erwähnt... Die Diskussion scheint sich etwas im Kreis zu drehen. Ich sag mal so: seit ca. 2 Jahren herrscht "Status Quo". Vereinzelt finden Kontrollen statt.
Ich persönlich wurde noch nicht gestoppt und kontrolliert. Weder auf derm Felsenpfad (den ich sehr wenig fahre), noch auf dem Schmetterlingspfad noch auf der Tafelrunde.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Es findet eher ein Aktzeptiertes Miteinander statt und man ist (hoffentlich noch lange) freundlich zueinander.
Hier jetzt auf gedei und verderb "Argumente" und "Lösungen" anzupreisen, halte ich für Sinnfrei (mMn).

Solange noch nichts offiziell Bekannt ist, was die Verlegung der Kernzone angeht, solange kann auch keine andere Lösung gesucht und gefunden werden um IRGENDWELCHE vermeintliche Konflikte lösen zu wollen...


----------



## Flohman (17. Februar 2017)

@Lukas92: Wie war denn der Termin? Hast du schon Details zur Strecke? Was sagt der Forst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas92 (18. Februar 2017)

Hi, hab mich leider mies erkältet und musste die begehung verschieben


----------



## Lukas92 (29. November 2017)

So jetzt war es hier lange ruhig und ich dachte ich gebe mal ein paar neuigkeiten bekannt.
Die begehung mit naturwacht und forst war sehr positiv verlaufen. Die strecke "steht" virtuell und wurde bereits an das landeskartenamt weitergeleitet. Nächste woche steht ein termin mit der gemeinde kirkel an um zu klären wer die trägerschaft übernimmt,bzw wie man hier auf einen nenner kommen kann.
Wir sind denke ich auf einem guten weg!


----------



## malben (29. November 2017)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. In welcher Richtung soll die neue Tour bzw. Die Trails denn liegen. Kannst du dazu schon was sagen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas92 (30. November 2017)

Hoffentlich in Richtung geil
Also Startpunkt wird am Pfälzerwaldhaus sein, die Tour wird dann über Lambertsberg und Löffelberg führen, mal als grober Anhaltspunkt. Es wird aus der anderen Richtung wohl auch einen Einstieg aus der PUR geben.


----------



## Ohhsaft (15. Dezember 2017)

Sehr geil...!
Bin schon gespannt. 
Wie ist die voraussichtliche Länge?


----------



## Lukas92 (20. Dezember 2017)

Kurzes Update
Wir hatten einen Termin mit der Gemeinde und sind wieder ein kleines Stück weiter. Die Gemeinde kümmert sich jetzt um Fördergelder um die Anlegung (Beschilderung etc.) zu finanzieren. 
Danach werden wir noch über kleinere Streckendetails reden müssen, aber die Hürden werden weniger.
Die Strecke wird 20km lang sein und circa 700hm haben. Wir müssen im Staatswald bleiben von daher muss klein angefangen werden.


----------

